# Keine Minarette in der Schweiz erlaubt?



## hzdriver (29. November 2009)

Laut Volksentscheid ist ab sofort der Bau von Minaretten in der Schweiz verboten!
Sind das Zeichen gegen den fortschreitenden Islamismus in Europa? Oder haben die Schweizer einfach mehr Zivilcourage und Rückrat?

mfg

An unsere linken Freunde : sagt jetzt bloß nicht das sind Nazis !


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

ich finde es toll das sie wirklich das volk entscheiden lassen. ist in jedem fall mutig was die schweizer da machen. vielleicht haben sie dadurch jetzt mal eine art vorreiterfunktion und schaffen es das thema mal aus der tabuzone zu holen.
bisher hätte sich das wohl kaum ein zweites land getraut, auch wenn es sich wahrscheinlich viele so gewünscht hätten. allerdings war die angst davor, das mit dem finger auf einen gezeigt würde, wohl größer gewesen.
vielleicht ändert sich das nun mal und man kann wieder nationale interessen verfolgen, ohne gleich mit nazis oder rechtsextremisten gleichgestellt zu werden.

MfG Terence


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

Rechts muss es ja nicht sein. Sie verbieten ja nur den Bau von weiteren Minaretten, aber nicht den Glauben allgemein.
Weiß jemand wie viele sie dort schon gebaut haben?! Wäre nämlich auch sehr intressant zu diesen Thema. Weil wenn die schon quasi dort an jeder Ecke eine gebaut hatten, versteh ich die Schweizer voll und ganz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2009)

Hmm - den Bau von Objekten zu verbieten, die sich ausschließlich durch den religiösen Hintergrund des Erbauers von z.B. Kirchtürmen, Funkmasten oder Schornsteinen unterscheiden, ist wohl definitiv ein vorgehen gegen den Glauben und eine massive Einschränkung der Glaubensfreiheit (alias Teil der Grundrechte).
Da die gleiche Intiative zudem afaik nichts gegen z.B. Kirchtürme hat (man könnte ja gegen Religion allgemein sein), kann man wohl getrost von einem antiislamischen Ziel sprechen, wie es ("auch"?) bei Rechten und Rechtsextremen nicht selten zu finden ist.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, was bei einer (zu erwartenden) Klage in Straßburg und der (imho zu erwartenden) Feststellung, dass es sich um einen Verstoß gegen die europäische Erklärung der Menschenrechte handelt, passiert.



Bezüglich der beiden Eingangsfragen:
Imho haben sie entweder ziemlich viel Fremdenhass und/oder wenig Hemmungen, Vorurteile in Gesetze zu gießen.
Ob es ein Zeichen ist... - ich vermute mal, ~1,5-2 Milliarden Menschen weltweit haben es wahrgenommen und werden nach ihrem gutdünken reagieren. Das könnte man ein "Zeichen" nennen.
Die Frage ist noch, wofür? und mit welchen Wirkungen?


----------



## Woohoo (30. November 2009)

> Weiß jemand wie viele sie dort schon gebaut haben?!


Vier.

Denke nicht, dass das beim EuGH durch kommt. Ich finde die Aktionen auch etwas fragwürdig.
Besser integrierte Ausländer oder Menschen mit migrationshintergrund wird man damit nicht erreichen. Die nehmen halt ihren Gauben noch ernst, das macht uns wohl Angst. 

Mehr Volksentscheide würde ich aber auch begrüßen.


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2009)

Ich finde die Entscheidung alleine schon von dem Standpunkt aus gut, dass sich Moslems in Europa UNS _(der überwältigenden Mehrheit von Nicht-Moslems)_ anpassen müssen und nicht umgekehrt. Ich kann auch nicht einfach so in der Türkei ein Grundstück kaufen und eine Kirche nach typischer mitteleuropäischer Bauart draufstellen ...

Im Übrigen wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern das Minaretten-Verbot einen Verstoß gegen die Religionsfreiheit darstellen sollte. Beten können die in Gebäuden ohne diese Türme genau so gut und der Islam wird dadurch auch nicht verboten. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Woohoo (30. November 2009)

Soviel ich weiß gibt es aber auch Kirchen in der Türkei mit Glockenleuten. 
Was man jedoch für mögliche Schwierigkeiten hat beim Bau weiß ich nicht.

Schlimmer finde ich, dass man bei uns in der Unibib. extra "Gebetsräume" anlegt. Hallo!? für eine Religion in einer wissenschaftlichen Einrichtung.  Aber ansonsten werden die richtig biestig und schreien geich was von Diskriminierung.

(Wolfgang Bosbach hat eine Art von "Verständniss", baldiges Ende der Karriere?  )


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß gibt es aber auch Kirchen in der Türkei mit Glockenleuten.


Schau mal, wo diese Kirchen liegen. Irgendwo weit draußen am Land, wo sich kein Moslem davon "gestört" fühlt. Hier reden wir aber von Minaretten an Gebäuden, die mitten in irgendwelchen Städten liegen ...

_PS: Schon mal in der Türkei gewesen?_ _Ich schon._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Woohoo (30. November 2009)

Nein noch nicht in der Türkei gewesen. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die Kirchen da stehen wo auch die Gläubigen wohnen?

Hast du denn eine Kirche besucht in der Türkei und da vielleicht mit einem Christen geredet? Wäre ja mal interessant. 
Was man so liest klingt ja auch nicht gerade rosig.

Christen in der Türkei: Hass auf die kleine Herde - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich finde die Entscheidung alleine schon von dem Standpunkt aus gut, dass sich Moslems in Europa UNS _(der überwältigenden Mehrheit von Nicht-Moslems)_ anpassen müssen und nicht umgekehrt. Ich kann auch nicht einfach so in der Türkei ein Grundstück kaufen und eine Kirche nach typischer mitteleuropäischer Bauart draufstellen ...



Sicher?
Inbesondere, wenn es deine private Kirche sein soll?
(Regelgungen für Bauwerke mit großem Andrang wie z.B. Kirchen, Moscheen,... gibt es oft. Aber hier wurde ein Bauwerk allein wegen seinem religiösen Hintergrund verboten, ohne das irgendwelche Folgen vorrausgesetzt werden)



> Im Übrigen wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern das Minaretten-Verbot einen Verstoß gegen die Religionsfreiheit darstellen sollte.



Es handelt sich um ein Gesetz, dass gezielt und willkürlich eine bestimmte Religion einschränkt.


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine Kirche besucht in der Türkei und da vielleicht mit einem Christen geredet?


Ja, ich habe (außerhalb von Österreich) bereits in Griechenland, Deutschland und der Türkei christliche Kirchen besucht. Sowohl in GR, als auch in der Türkei waren diese eher abgelegen und keinesfalls mitten in irgendwelchen Städten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Inbesondere, wenn es deine private Kirche sein soll ...


... die so groß ist, wie so manche _(Grund)_Schule und in die ich 100 andere Gäubige zum Gebet einlade, wie es von den Moslems in Europa praktiziert wird? Meinst du das?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber hier wurde ein Bauwerk allein wegen seinem religiösen Hintergrund verboten, ohne das irgendwelche Folgen vorrausgesetzt werden


Sowas passiert, wie gesagt, nicht nur "hier" und nicht nur mit islamischen Gotteshäusern. Jeder Mensch sollte das Recht haben, seine Religion auf eine Art und Weise auszuleben, die anderen Menschen nicht schadet, das steht außer Frage. Aber wenn sich die Mehrheit der ortsansässigen Bevölkerung durch religiöse Symbole gestört/belästigt fühlt, muss ich mich als Minderheit eben anpassen. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein Gesetz, dass gezielt und willkürlich eine bestimmte Religion einschränkt.


Auf den Wunsch des schweizer Volkes hin, das in seiner Heimat ja wohl das Recht hat, zu sagen, was es will und was nicht. Dass mögliche Folgen in dieser Abstimmung möglicherweise nicht, oder nur unzureichend bedacht wurden, kann man annehmen.
Aber man kann einem Volk bei allem Respekt vor den Menschenrechten nicht sagen, dass es sich einer aus dem Ausland stammenden Minderheit anpassen soll!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

@boss3D

Dem kann ich nur Beipflegen. Außerdem zwingt ja NIEMAND diese Leute in die Schweiz zu gehen.
Außerdem können die immer noch ihren Glauben ausüben.


----------



## Woohoo (30. November 2009)

Konnte jetzt auf die Schnelle nur eine große katholische Kirche mitten in Istanbul finden.
Die Gebäude (bestimmte Gebäudeteile) finde ich, sind auch nicht das Problem. 

Eher vielleicht die sehr konservativen Werte die dort gepredigt werden. Und auch noch ausgeübt werden, im Gegensatz zu den möchte gern Christen die nur zu Weihnachten in die Kirche gehen. (Bin kein Kirchgänger ).
Gut solange die nicht missioniert werden auch ok. Nur kommt dann sowas wie: Wir sind jetzt beleidigt wenn man ein paar Karikaturen zeichnet oder  Mozart-Oper       "Idomeneo" aufführt. Und das geht nicht.

Vielleicht haben manche auch bedenken, dass es noch mehr "Macho-Moslems" geben wird, wenn die jetzt auch noch "fette" Gebäude bekommen.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Naja, Moslems sind halt noch Menschen, die ihre Religion ernst nehmen. Für Katholiken ja eine unvorstellbare Lebensphilosophie


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

hat natürlich nich lange gedauert bis die islamische welt ihren unmut äußert...

Volksabstimmung in der Schweiz: Minarett-Verbot schockiert Islamvertreter - Politik | STERN.DE

nun, die schweiz bleibt die schweiz^^ und wenn das schweizer volk halt dagegen ist, denke ich das die muslimen halt einfach pech haben. der staat hat als erstes die interessen seiner bürger zu vertreten, seiner landsleute. das haben sie hier gemacht, es war eine demokratische abstimmung. und genau das verdient anerkennung. sie wussten sicherlich um die welle die damit geschlagen wird... viele ander europäische länder hätten sicher zu gern genauso gehandelt.
und mal ehrlich, als muslime gibt es sicher einige andere länder in denen ich lieber leben würde wollen als in der schweiz... in der schweiz und in österreich gibs ja bald mehr nazis als in deutschland^^


----------



## Woohoo (30. November 2009)

Man sollte die Abstimmung respektieren. Es geht ja auch nur um Minarette und nicht um Moscheen. Dann haben die halt keinen Turm. 
Wir hatten hier bei uns in der Nähe sogar mal einen Muezzin der immer gebrüllt hat und das auf türkisch. Gut, dass das weg ist hat tierisch genervt (bin dann aber auch eh weggezogen kam also zu spät).


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Man sollte die Abstimmung respektieren. Es geht ja auch nur um Minarette und nicht um Moscheen. Dann haben die halt keinen Turm.
> Wir hatten hier bei uns in der Nähe sogar mal einen Muezzin der immer gebrüllt hat und das auf türkisch. Gut, dass das weg ist hat tierisch genervt.


Das Verbot wird sowieso aufgehoben, weil es nunmal die Religionsfreiheit ohne trifftigen Grund einschränkt. Und nein, "mich stört so ein Minarett" ist KEIN trifftiger Grund. Das ganze hätte man auch wesentlich eleganter lösen können, so wird die Schweiz einen massiven Vertrauenseinbruch haben. Der Schuß wird ganz schön nach hinten los gehen


----------



## Woohoo (30. November 2009)

Wie schon geschrieben glaube ich auch, dass das nicht durch kommt. 
Man hätte wohl besser eine Vereinbarung treffen sollen, dass die Minarette eine gewisse Größe nicht überschreiten dürfen.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben glaube ich auch, dass das nicht durch kommt.
> Man hätte wohl besser eine Vereinbarung treffen sollen, dass die Minarette eine gewisse Größe nicht überschreiten dürfen.


zum Beispiel. Vorallem wo das Minarette, das den Streit ausgelöst hat, mitten in einem Industriegebiet liegt. Einfach lächerlich, erst wird gemerkt sie würden sich nicht integrieren und dann werden sie irgendwo außerhalb des Stadtkerns quasi vertrieben - könnte man auch direkt ne große Mauer drum ziehen....


----------



## Woohoo (30. November 2009)

Man hat die ganze Thematik total übertrieben. Es gibt dort vier Minarette und die die man gesehen hat waren mickrig und in der dreckigsten Ecke versteckt. Man hätte sich diese schlechte PR wirklich ersparen können.


----------



## Folterknecht (30. November 2009)

Mir persönlich geht schon dieses dämliche Gebimmel der christlichen Kirchen auf den Wecker und das auch noch zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten. Fehlt nur noch das Geplärre von nem islamischem Vorbeter um einen komplett verrückt zu machen. Aber die Meinung von Agnostikern und Atheisten, deren Recht auf ReligionsFREIHEIT auch nicht geachtet wird, spielt in ganz Europa ja auch eine immer kleiner werdende Rolle. 

In der Schweiz gibt es nun mal ne direkte Demokratie. Wenn die Leute dort Gebimmel statt lautstarkem 5maligen Koranunterricht in ner Fremdsprache wollen, ist das ihr Recht. Und solange die Pfaffen in Mekka keine offizielle Zweigstelle haben, sollte man sich auf islamischer Seite mit eventuellen Unmutsbekundungen diskret zurück halten. Damit macht sich die muslimische Welt in meinen Augen nur lächerlich.

Und wenn ich wirklich an etwas Glaube, dann brauche ich dazu weder Orte noch Institutionen, denn glaube es ist eine immaterielle Sache.


Edit: Und schon geht ES, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, los.


----------



## hzdriver (1. Dezember 2009)

Wann merken eigentlich mal gewisse Menschen , das Sie einfach nicht mehr gewollt sind ? Druck auf einen Volksentscheid auszuüben ,um Fremden Rechte in diesem Land zu geben , die Sie nicht haben , Leute das ist verkehrt .
Und ehrlich jeder zweite den ich frage ist dieser Menschen überdrüssig . Keiner hat mehr Bock deren Probleme zu wälzen , wo es dem eigenen Volk beschissen geht .
Es würde sich keiner aufregen , wenn die sich einfach ruhig und freundlich verhalten , aber so will die keiner . Auch nicht die Schweiz ! Denkt darüber nach !
PS: Beschuldigte HIER ,gehen sich erst schämen!


----------



## Woohoo (1. Dezember 2009)

Dann brennen wohl jetzt bald Schweizer Flaggen.

Gerade wieder eine Doku mit junge Moslems: Der Bruder muss mal wieder auf seine Schwester aufpassen / schützen damit sie jungfräulich bleibt bis zur Ehe usw. und was passiert wenn nicht dann gibt es wieder schwer Ärger. Mucho Moslem (ich hab ein Recht das ich weiß was meine Schwester macht) pur, sowas ist hier eben schwer zu vermitteln.  Sowas (und andere Probleme) wurde dann wohl mit dieser sinnlosen Minarettemabstimmung verbunden.


@hzdriver
Unserem Volk und dem Schweizer Volk geht es beschissen? Wie geht es dann anderen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ... die so groß ist, wie so manche _(Grund)_Schule und in die ich 100 andere Gäubige zum Gebet einlade, wie es von den Moslems in Europa praktiziert wird? Meinst du das?



Nein, das mein ich nicht.
Denn das wurde nicht verboten. Jeder darf weiterhin in der Schweiz seine Moschee bauen und 100te Gläubige dort beten lassen.
Es wurde nur Verboten, ein Minarett daneben zu stellen. Und nicht nur daneben:
Selbst wenn du ein radikaler russisch-orthodoxer Christ bist, darfst du dir kein Minarett, dessen Design dir vielleicht aus rein künstlerischen Aspekten gefällt, in den Garten stellen.
Deswegen mein Vergleich in Bezug auf die Türkei: Es geht nicht um etwaige Einschränkungen beim Bau einer Kirche. Es geht nur um die Errichtung eines Kirchturmes, selbst wenn dieser gar nicht genutzt wird.
So etwas zu verbieten, ist ein ungewöhnlich willkürlicher Akt, für den sich wenige Beispiele an anderen Orten finden lassen dürften.



> Aber wenn sich die Mehrheit der ortsansässigen Bevölkerung durch religiöse Symbole gestört/belästigt fühlt, muss ich mich als Minderheit eben anpassen.



Nun, es ließe sich darüber reden, wenn ein Gesetz verabschiedet wurde, demnach lokal eine Abstimmung unter den Anwohnern nötig ist, wenn ein Gebäude einer gewissen Höhe errichtet werden soll.
Betrachtet man die vorhandene (und geplante) Minarettdichte der Schweiz, dann haben hier aber bis auf ein paar wenige 100 ausschließlich Menschen abgestimmt, die sich überhaupt nicht durch ein Minarett belästigt fühlen können, weil es bei ihnen keins gibt und auch keins geplant war.
Umgekehrt bezieht sich dieses Verbot ausschließlich auf Minarette. Es gibt keinerlei Regelung, die eine ggf. vorhandene Mehrheit schützt, die sich durch Kirchtürme, Synagogenkuppeln, Hochhäuser, große Kraftwerke oder Schornsteine belästigt fühlt, obwohl viele Menschen diese optisch nicht attraktiv finden. Diese Diskrepanz zwischen der Berücksichtigung der Interessen von Muslimen, Christen, Juden, Dienstleistern und Industrie lässt imho nur einen Schluss zu:
Das Ergebniss der Abstimmung lässt sich nicht auf optische Störung zurückführen. Sondern nur auf Abneigung gegenüber einer Glaubensgemeinschaft.



> Auf den Wunsch des schweizer Volkes hin, das in seiner Heimat ja wohl das Recht hat, zu sagen, was es will und was nicht. Dass mögliche Folgen in dieser Abstimmung möglicherweise nicht, oder nur unzureichend bedacht wurden, kann man annehmen.



Oh, ich will denen keine Rechte absprechen. Ich behalte mir nur vor, auch auf demokratischen Wege getroffene Entscheidungen als z.B. Verstoß gegen die Religionsfreiheit zu bezeichnen, wenn sie ein Verstoß gegen die Religionsfreiheit sind.
Gerade als Deutscher sollte man sich darüber im klaren sein, dass eine Abstimmung noch lange kein moralisch positives Endergebniss erzwingt.



> Aber man kann einem Volk bei allem Respekt vor den Menschenrechten nicht sagen, dass es sich einer aus dem Ausland stammenden Minderheit anpassen soll!



Können tut man viel, die Frage ist, was man sollte 
Auf alle Fälle kann man einem Volk, dass eine bestimmte Formulierung der Menschenrechte unterschrieben hat, einen Bruch dieser Rechte vorwerfen, wenn sie ihn tätigen. Wer aufgrund dieses Vorwurf bzw. Bruch welche Aktionen tätigen sollte, wäre eine andere Frage. (im Falle von Menschenrechten imho eine höchstbrisante)


----------



## boss3D (1. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Ergebniss der Abstimmung lässt sich nicht auf optische Störung zurückführen. Sondern nur auf Abneigung gegenüber einer Glaubensgemeinschaft.


Selbst wenn das der Fall ist _(ich will darüber nicht urteilen)_ stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob es nicht nur gesetzlich, sondern auch moralisch vertretbar ist, den Schweizern in ihrem Land Minarette einer Glaubensgemeinschaft vor die Nase zu setzen, die sie offensichtlich ablehnen. Glaubst du nicht, dass es noch weit mehr Fremdenhass schüren würde, wenn es keine derartigen Abstimmungen gebe und man die Schweizer ungefragt mit dem Islam konfrontierten würde und sie alles hinnehmen müssten?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> als z.B. Verstoß gegen die Religionsfreiheit zu bezeichnen, wenn sie ein Verstoß gegen die Religionsfreiheit sind.[...]dass eine bestimmte Formulierung der Menschenrechte unterschrieben hat, einen Bruch dieser Rechte vorwerfen, wenn sie ihn tätigen.


Du sprichst sehr überzeugt von einem Bruch der Menschenrechte, allerdings würde ich noch abwarten was bei der Prüfung der UNO bezüglich des Minarettverbots herauskommt. 
Natürlich kann man seine eigenen Ansichten haben, aber letztendlich ist doch erst wieder nur entscheidend, was von "offizieller Seite" kommt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Glaubst du nicht, dass es noch weit mehr Fremdenhass schüren würde, wenn es keine derartigen Abstimmungen gebe und man die Schweizer ungefragt mit dem Islam konfrontierten würde und sie alles hinnehmen müssten?



Ich glaube nicht, dass es eine geeignete Maßnahme gegen Fremdenhass ist, wenn man diesen einfach auslebt und Fremde (sowie eine gewisse Anzahl an Einheimischen) schikaniert.



> Du sprichst sehr überzeugt von einem Bruch der Menschenrechte, allerdings würde ich noch abwarten was bei der Prüfung der UNO bezüglich des Minarettverbots herauskommt.
> Natürlich kann man seine eigenen Ansichten haben, aber letztendlich ist doch erst wieder nur entscheidend, was von "offizieller Seite" kommt.



Ich verwende nicht ohne Grund viele "wenn...dann"-Formulierungen und "imho"s. Bezüglich der Prüfung: Ich beziehe ich mich auf die europäische Menschenrechtskonvention (die die Schweiz unterzeichnet hat), für deren Einhaltung ist der entsprechende europäische Gerichtshof zuständig. (Der im Gegensatz zu einer einfachen Prüfung durch die UN auch Strafen aussprechen kann)
Im Gegensatz zu allgemeinen Erklärung der Menschenrechte durch die UN ist die europäische Fassung praxisnäher und präziser. z.B.:
"Die Freiheit, seine Religion oder Weltanschauung zu bekennen, darf nur Einschränkungen unterworfen werden, die gesetzlich vorgesehen und in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft notwendig sind für die öffentliche Sicherheit, zum Schutz der öffentlichen Ordnung, Gesundheit oder Moral oder zum Schutz der Rechte und Freiheiten anderer."

Ich denke, diverse Nationen weltweit beweisen, dass die öffentliche Bekenntniss zum Islam durch die Errichtung von Minaretten nicht zwangsläufig ein Ende der demokratischen Gesellschaft oder der öffentlichen Ordnung, Sicherheit, Gesundheit bzw. Moral bedeutet.


----------



## Icejester (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich halte die Vermengung von Menschenrechten mit dem Verbot des Minarettbaus in der Schweiz für unzulässig, da sie am Thema vorbeigeht.

Die allgemeinen Menschenrechte treffen Aussagen zum Rechtsschutz, zur persönlichen Unversehrtheit, zur Gleichberechtigung und natürlich auch zur Glaubens-, Gewissens- und Religionsfreiheit wie zu vielen anderen zu schützenden oder herzustellenden Rechten. Sie treffen aber keinerlei Aussage darüber, daß jeder Mensch überall jedes Gebäude errichten darf, das er gerne an dieser Stelle hätte. Insofern KANN dieses Verbot den Menschenrechten gar nicht entgegenstehen.


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (1. Dezember 2009)

Komisch dass man in den Nachrichten noch keine Nahost Typen Schweizer Fahnen verbrennen gesehen hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Insofern KANN dieses Verbot den Menschenrechten gar nicht entgegenstehen.



Du ließst schon, bevor du postest - oder?



Athlon Übertakter schrieb:


> Komisch dass man in den Nachrichten noch keine Nahost Typen Schweizer Fahnen verbrennen gesehen hat



Verschiedene islamische Organisationen haben dazu aufgerufen, denn Schweizern ein Vorbild in Sachen Tolleranz zu sein  . Vielleicht ist die "Reaktion" aber auch nur ein Symbol dafür, wie wichtig die Schweiz für den Rest der Welt ist. (Rechten Parteien aus ganz Europa scheint das ganze jedenfalls wichtiger zu sein)
Oder die üblichen Krawallos haben (aus letzterem Grund) einfach keine schweizer Fahnen griffbereit


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Die allgemeinen Menschenrechte treffen Aussagen zum Rechtsschutz, zur persönlichen Unversehrtheit, zur Gleichberechtigung und natürlich auch zur Glaubens-, Gewissens- und Religionsfreiheit wie zu vielen anderen zu schützenden oder herzustellenden Rechten. Sie treffen aber keinerlei Aussage darüber, daß jeder Mensch überall jedes Gebäude errichten darf, das er gerne an dieser Stelle hätte. Insofern KANN dieses Verbot den Menschenrechten gar nicht entgegenstehen.


Es wird allerdings per se, unabhängig von allen anderen Gründen, der Minarettenbau verhindert. Und in dem Moment ist es natürlich eine Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit.

Zumal wir von gerade mal drei (!) Minaretten in der gesamten Schweiz reden, wovon z.B. die Streitauslösende in einem abgelegenen Industriegebiet liegt. Soviel zum Thema mitten in der Innenstadt und so....


----------



## boss3D (1. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Die Freiheit, seine Religion oder Weltanschauung zu bekennen, darf nur Einschränkungen unterworfen werden, die gesetzlich vorgesehen und in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft notwendig sind für die öffentliche Sicherheit, zum Schutz der öffentlichen Ordnung, Gesundheit oder Moral oder zum Schutz der Rechte und Freiheiten anderer."


Nunja, mit Punkten, wie _Schutz der öffentlichen Ordnung/Moral_ und _Schutz der Freiheit anderer_ können die Schweizer in diesem Fall schon argumentieren, wenn der Fall vor Gericht enden sollte. (Natürlich kommt es darauf an, wie "Freiheit" definiert wird)


Bucklew schrieb:


> Und in dem Moment ist es natürlich eine Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit.


Wieso? Beten, Ramadan feiern, an Allah glauben, etc. kann man ohne die Minarette auch ...

Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit fängt für mich dann an, wenn man die Menschen selbst am friedlichen Ausleben ihres Glaubens hindert, sie aufgrund ihres Glaubens diskriminiert, oder anderweitig benachteiligt_ (bei der Jobsuche, etc.)_. Aber ob die jetzt in einem Haus mit Türmen, oder ohne beten, spielt für mich dabei keine Rolle.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Icejester (1. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du ließst schon, bevor du postest - oder?



Sicher. Was hast Du denn nicht verstanden? Dann erkläre ich es Dir gerne noch einmal: Einige hier scheinen in der Entscheidung der Schweiz einen Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte in punkto Religionsfreiheit zu erblicken. Ich sage, dem ist nicht so, denn ihre Religion darf die entsprechende Religionsgemeinschaft weiterhin ausüben. Sie darf nur keine Gebäude mit Minaretten errichten.

Weiterhin darf das jetzt auch niemand anderes, sodaß die Bestimmung schon von daher nicht mehr wirklich auf die Religion abzielt. Eine unzulässige Diskriminierung wäre es sicherlich, wenn jeder, der kein Moslem ist, weiterhin soviele Minarette bauen dürfte, wie er will. Darf er aber nicht.

Es wird ja auch niemand argumentieren, daß das Verbot des Kokainkonsums in Europa die südamerikanischen Kogi-Indianer, sollten sich mal welche hierher verirren, in ihrer Religionsfreiheit beschneidet.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Es wird allerdings per se, unabhängig von allen anderen Gründen, der Minarettenbau verhindert. Und in dem Moment ist es natürlich eine Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit.
> 
> Zumal wir von gerade mal drei (!) Minaretten in der gesamten Schweiz reden, wovon z.B. die Streitauslösende in einem abgelegenen Industriegebiet liegt. Soviel zum Thema mitten in der Innenstadt und so....



Ich meine, es wären vier! Soviel Zeit muß sein. 

Und nein: Es ist natürlich immer noch keine Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit, weil niemand sagt, daß eine Moschee ein Minarett haben muß. Genauso wenig braucht man, um Moslem zu sein, überhaupt eine Moschee. Als Anhaltspunkt darf dieses Statement von 2007 gelten: "Zum Beten braucht man keine Moschee" - Waldzell Dialog - derStandard.at ? Waldzell Dialog


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wieso? Beten, Ramadan feiern, an Allah glauben, etc. kann man ohne die Minarette auch ...
> 
> Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit fängt für mich dann an, wenn man die Menschen selbst am friedlichen Ausleben ihres Glaubens hindert, sie aufgrund ihres Glaubens diskriminiert, oder anderweitig benachteiligt_ (bei der Jobsuche, etc.)_. Aber ob die jetzt in einem Haus mit Türmen, oder ohne beten, spielt für mich dabei keine Rolle.


Doch, genau das macht einen Unterschied. Weil eben Christen oder andere Religionen problemlos einen Turm bauen dürfen - Moslems allerdings nicht. Natürlich ist dieser Aspekt relativ klein, allerdings sieht Offenheit gegenüber den Menschen, die sich ansiedeln, anders aus. Wie will man von diesen Leuten verlangen, das sie sich integrieren, wenn wir ihnen gleichzeitig die Tür vor die Nase haut?



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich meine, es wären vier! Soviel Zeit muß sein.


Stimmt, 3 Moscheen (die Zahl hatte ich irgendwo gelesen) und ein Gemeindezentrum. Den Rest deines Posts hab ich ja oben beantwortet


----------



## boss3D (1. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Doch, genau das macht einen Unterschied. Weil eben Christen oder andere Religionen problemlos einen Turm bauen dürfen - Moslems allerdings nicht.


Ja, wir dürfen es _(zumindest in der Schweiz. In manchen anderen Ländern nicht)_, bestehen aber nicht darauf > siehe moderne Kirchen. Im Übrigen haben unsere Kirchentürme keinen religiösen Ursprung _(die meisten Kirchen basieren auf Basiliken und das waren bekanntlich römische Einkaufszentren)_ und wie jetzt schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, bauen wir unsere Kirchen(türme) ja auch nicht mitten in Ankara.


Bucklew schrieb:


> Natürlich ist dieser Aspekt relativ klein, allerdings sieht Offenheit gegenüber den Menschen, die sich ansiedeln, anders aus. Wie will man von diesen Leuten verlangen, das sie sich integrieren, wenn wir ihnen gleichzeitig die Tür vor die Nase haut?


Öhm, einwandern lassen wir die meisten Moslems ja, also kann von Tür-vor-der-Nase-zuwerfen schon einmal keine Rede sein. Und dann bleibt da wieder der Punkt, dass wir uns _(in unseren europäischen Ländern)_ ihnen anpassen, wenn wir den Moslems alles durchgehen lassen und dabei sollte es genau anders herum sein. 
Wenn ich von Moslems und Integration rede, erwarte ich, dass diese Leute Entscheidungen des heimischen Volkes, das auch die Mehrheit der Einwohner darstellt, akzeptieren, wenn diese demokratisch getroffen wurden. Weiters kann Integration nicht so aussehen, dass man Anhänger der größten Glaubensgemeinschaft im Land vor den Kopf stoßt, indem man andersgläubigen Minderheiten gegen den Wunsch der Bevölkerung diverse Dinge erlaubt _(deren Verzicht ihre Religionsausübung in keinster Weise einschränken würden).
_
MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ja, wir dürfen es _(zumindest in der Schweiz. In manchen anderen Ländern nicht)_, bestehen aber nicht darauf > siehe moderne Kirchen. Im Übrigen haben unsere Kirchentürme keinen religiösen Ursprung _(die meisten Kirchen basieren auf Basiliken und das waren bekanntlich römische Einkaufszentren)_ und wie jetzt schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, bauen wir unsere Kirchen(türme) ja auch nicht mitten in Ankara.


Auch die Moslems bauen ihre Moschee mit Minaretten nicht mitten in der Stadt - in der Schweiz z.B. eher im Industriegebiet. Und natürlich ist es eine Einschränkung der religiösen Freiheit, wenn ihnen per se, nur weil sie die "falsche" Relgion haben, keine komplette Kirche bauen dürfen, während es die Gemeinde nebenan, die mit der "richtigen" Religion, das darf.



boss3D schrieb:


> Öhm, einwandern lassen wir die meisten Moslems ja, also kann von Tür-vor-der-Nase-zuwerfen schon einmal keine Rede sein.


Diese Volksentscheidung ist eben eine zugeschlagene Tür. Integration ist keine Einbahnstraße, das muss von beiden Seiten getan werden, sonst klappt es nicht.



boss3D schrieb:


> Und dann bleibt da wieder der Punkt, dass wir uns _(in unseren europäischen Ländern)_ ihnen anpassen, wenn wir den Moslems alles durchgehen lassen und dabei sollte es genau anders herum sein.


Wieso passen wir uns ihnen an, wenn wir ihnen erlauben, dass sie ein Gotteshaus bauen, wie sie es gern hätten? Das ist doch einfach absoluter Quatsch.



boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Moslems und Integration rede, erwarte ich, dass diese Leute Entscheidungen des heimischen Volkes, das auch die Mehrheit der Einwohner darstellt, akzeptieren, wenn diese demokratisch getroffen wurden.


Wenn also 51% der Schweizer morgen beschließen, dass sämtliche Nicht-Schweizer problemlos ermordet, ausgeraubt und vergewaltigt werden dürfen, wäre das ok und sie hätten das zu akzeptieren?



boss3D schrieb:


> Weiters kann Integration nicht so aussehen, dass man Anhänger der größten Glaubensgemeinschaft im Land vor den Kopf stoßt, indem man andersgläubigen Minderheiten gegen den Wunsch der Bevölkerung diverse Dinge erlaubt _(deren Verzicht ihre Religionsausübung in keinster Weise einschränken würden)._


Stört dich so ein Minarett an einer Moschee? Oder eine Moschee im Allgemeinen? Also mich nicht, überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil. Warum sollten Moslems nicht ihre Religion ausüben können und das in einem vollständigen Gotteshaus? WEN stört es? Welche Gründen für einen Christen gibt es, eine Moschee oder Minarett störend zu finden?


----------



## hyperionical (1. Dezember 2009)

Weiß garnicht was die Diskussion soll,  der Schweizer Bevölkerung hat *demokratisch* (davon könnte sich die tote Demokrtie in DE mal eine Scheibe abschneiden) ein Entscheidung getroffen. Alle die jetzt dagegen sind in CH können ja einen entsprechenden Volksentscheid anstreben, wie das in der Demokratie üblich ist und so den Beschluss kippen.
Ansonsten gilt aber das die *Meinung der Mehrheit des Volkes* in demokratischen Staaten die *Handlungsrichtlinien* für die Politik der *Volksvertreter* festlegt. Dazu zählen dann auch Entscheidungen die vielen anderen nicht gefallen.

Persönliche Meinung:
Mich stören Minarette als Bauwerke nicht, solange ihre Benutzung entsprechend ihres eigentlichen Zweckes untersagt ist.


----------



## -NTB- (1. Dezember 2009)

lol, bis ebend wusste ich nicht mal was ein Minarett ist, dachte eher an was neues ausser tabbakindustrie

mhh, naja wir bauen (dürfen es wohl auch nicht) ja auch keine kirche in einem islamstaat....

ich hoffe/wünsche das religion mal was zum gesamten weltfrieden beiträgt, leider siehts ja eher anders aus....

kein wunder das ich ATIist bin, direkt doppelt^^


----------



## boss3D (1. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> während es die Gemeinde nebenan, die mit der "richtigen" Religion, das darf.


Bleibt die Tatsache, dass die "richtige" Religion, also das Christentum, in sehr vielen Kantonen "Staatsreligion" ist. 


Bucklew schrieb:


> Wieso passen wir uns ihnen an, wenn wir ihnen erlauben, dass sie ein Gotteshaus bauen, wie sie es gern hätten?


Weil wir ihnen damit quasi zeigen würden, dass sie bei uns auf nichts Rücksicht nehmen müssen _(z.B. den Willen der Schweizer als Mehrheit in ihrem Land) _und ihre Kultur absolut frei ausleben können. Aber für dich fällt das ja unter Integration und Anpassung. 


Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn also 51% der Schweizer morgen beschließen, dass sämtliche Nicht-Schweizer problemlos ermordet, ausgeraubt und vergewaltigt werden dürfen, wäre das ok und sie hätten das zu akzeptieren?


Nö und wenn du meine vorigen Postings gelesen hättest, wüsstes du auch warum ich da absolut dagegen wäre. Stichwort: Menschenrechte ...


Bucklew schrieb:


> Stört dich so ein Minarett an einer Moschee?


Mich stört nicht das Bauwerk an sich, sondern der Verwendungszweck und die Optik. Ich will wirklich nicht jeden Tag von einem Muezin geweckt werden. Ich bin wirklich nicht der gläubigste Christ, aber das Glockenläuten zu jeder vollen Stunde ist mir da um Welten lieber. Zur Optik: Ich will in unseren mitteleuropäischen Städten einfach keine orientalischen Bauwerke haben. Das hat absolut nichts mit Rassismus zu tun, aber ich schätze unsere abendländische Architektur, die Teil unserer kulturellen Entwicklung durch die Jahrhunderte ist. 


hyperionical schrieb:


> Weiß garnicht was die Diskussion soll,  der Schweizer Bevölkerung hat *demokratisch* (davon könnte sich die tote Demokrtie in DE mal eine Scheibe abschneiden) ein Entscheidung getroffen. Alle die jetzt dagegen sind in CH können ja einen entsprechenden Volksentscheid anstreben, wie das in der Demokratie üblich ist und so den Beschluss kippen.
> Ansonsten gilt aber das die *Meinung der Mehrheit des Volkes* in demokratischen Staaten die *Handlungsrichtlinien* für die Politik der *Volksvertreter* festlegt. Dazu zählen dann auch Entscheidungen die vielen anderen nicht gefallen.


Ganz richtig. 
Ich sehe es ja ein, wenn es um Volksabstimmungen, wie jene der FPÖ von anno 1993 _("Das Boot ist voll")_ ginge, die nur auf Rassismus basieren und mit Demokratie nichts mehr zu tun haben, aber das ist ja hier nicht der Fall.


-NTB- schrieb:


> lol, bis ebend wusste ich nicht mal was ein Minarett ist, dachte eher an was neues ausser tabbakindustrie


Ist das ernst gemeint? Sowas gehört eigentlich zum Hausverstand und soviel Wissen über andere Kulturen sollte man eigentlich bei jedem vorraussetzen können.


-NTB- schrieb:


> ich hoffe/wünsche das religion mal was zum gesamten weltfrieden beiträgt, leider siehts ja eher anders aus....


In diesem Punkt bin ich schon vor langer Zeit zu der Überzeugung gelangt, dass Religionen erst dann keine Barrieren mehr sein werden und die Menschen sich erst als EIN Volk sehen werden, wenn eine Bedrohung eintritt, die alle und jeden betrifft_ (Außerirdische, das Ende der Welt, etc.)_ und die nur gemeinsam abgewendet werden kann.
Solange wir und nur mit uns selbst und unseren "hausgemachten" Problemen beschäftigen müssen, wird es nie den Weltfrieden geben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bleibt die Tatsache, dass die "richtige" Religion, also das Christentum, in sehr vielen Kantonen "Staatsreligion" ist.


Und deswegen dürfen alle "falschen" Religionen nicht mehr ausgelebt werden?



boss3D schrieb:


> Weil wir ihnen damit quasi zeigen würden, dass sie bei uns auf nichts Rücksicht nehmen müssen _(z.B. den Willen der Schweizer als Mehrheit in ihrem Land) _und ihre Kultur absolut frei ausleben können. Aber für dich fällt das ja unter Integration und Anpassung.


Sie nehmen doch Rücksicht. Mir persönlich ist kein Moschee- oder Minaretten-Bau in Europa ohne entsprechenden Bauantrag, Genehmigung und sonstiger notwendiger Formalien bekannt, dir etwa?



boss3D schrieb:


> Nö und wenn du meine vorigen Postings gelesen hättest, wüsstes du auch warum ich da absolut dagegen wäre. Stichwort: Menschenrechte ...


Religionsfreiheit ist ebenfalls ein Menschenrecht, warum darf das Menschenrecht in diesem spezielle Punkt gebrochen werden, ansonsten aber nicht? Klingt extrem nach Doppelmoral.



boss3D schrieb:


> Mich stört nicht das Bauwerk an sich, sondern der Verwendungszweck und die Optik. Ich will wirklich nicht jeden Tag von einem Muezin geweckt werden. Ich bin wirklich nicht der gläubigste Christ, aber das Glockenläuten zu jeder vollen Stunde ist mir da um Welten lieber.


Soweit ich weiß werden die Muezin-Ausrufe in westlichen Staat (so ist es zumindest hier in Aachen) auf hohe Feiertage u.Ä. beschränkt - eben aus Gründen der Toleranz (komischerweise scheinen uns die Moslems da in manchen Sachen weit vorraus zu sein....). Und nur weil dir Glockengeläut besser gefällt, ist das noch lange kein Grund diesen Menschen das zu verbieten, es ist reine Faschismus.

Nichts anderes wäre es dir morgen deine Lieblingsband zu verbieten, nur weil sie der Mehrheit deiner Nachbarn nicht gefällt.



boss3D schrieb:


> Zur Optik: Ich will in unseren mitteleuropäischen Städten einfach keine orientalischen Bauwerke haben. Das hat absolut nichts mit Rassismus zu tun, aber ich schätze unsere abendländische Architektur, die Teil unserer kulturellen Entwicklung durch die Jahrhunderte ist.


Der Erhalt unserer Abendländischen Architektur ist unser Bier, das ist keine Sache der Moslems. Zumal eben das einer der Punkte ist, in denen man eben gegenseitig tolerant sein kann und eben eine Anpassung in beiden Richtung bilden kann. Es gab schon immer einen Austausch von abendländischer und orientalischer Kultur und das wird auch sicherlich so bleiben.



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich sehe es ja ein, wenn es um Volksabstimmungen, wie jene der FPÖ von anno 1993 _("Das Boot ist voll")_ ginge, die nur auf Rassismus basieren und mit Demokratie nichts mehr zu tun haben, aber das ist ja hier nicht der Fall.


Es gibt defakto keinen Unterschied. Rassismus ist es sicherlich nicht, aber beides Faschismus. Jemand wird unterdrückt und hat weniger Rechte, nur weil er aus dem falschen Land kommt und/oder die falsche Religion hat.

Nebenbei mal ein interessanter Link zum "Wahrheitsgehalt" so eines Volksentscheides:
Debatte über Volksentscheide: Wo es brodelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Religionsfreiheit ist ebenfalls ein Menschenrecht, warum darf das Menschenrecht in diesem spezielle Punkt gebrochen werden, ansonsten aber nicht? Klingt extrem nach Doppelmoral.



Das Menschenrecht wird doch an diesem Punkt überhaupt nicht gebrochen. Alle Leute dürfen weiterhin Moslems sein, wenn sie wollen.



> Der Erhalt unserer Abendländischen Architektur ist unser Bier, das ist keine Sache der Moslems.


Eben. Und die Schweizer haben sich jetzt dafür entschieden, daß dies auch weiterhin "ihr Bier" bleibt.



> Es gibt defakto keinen Unterschied. Rassismus ist es sicherlich nicht, aber beides Faschismus. Jemand wird unterdrückt und hat weniger Rechte, nur weil er aus dem falschen Land kommt und/oder die falsche Religion hat.


Wie ich vorhin schonmal sagte: Das Argument zieht hier nicht. Es hat jetzt de facto niemand mehr oder weniger Rechte als ein anderer, und das schon gar nicht aufgrund der Religion. Es ist richtig, daß jetzt alle weniger Rechte haben, weil überhaupt keiner mehr ein Minarett bauen darf.

Und wenn es zu meiner Religion gehört, Drogen zu konsumieren, darf ich das hier auch nicht. Werden jetzt meine Menschenrechte eingeschränkt? Ich denke nicht. Und es gibt immerhin Naturvölker, bei denen das wirklich zur eigentlichen "Religionsausübung" gehört und ein viel wesentlicherer Bestandteil ist, als ein Türmchen an oder bei einem Haus. Da beschwert sich aber irgendwie niemand. Offenbar haben die keine ausreichende Lobby in Europa.



> Nebenbei mal ein interessanter Link zum "Wahrheitsgehalt" so eines Volksentscheides:
> Debatte über Volksentscheide: Wo es brodelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


Das ist ja mal wieder ein wunderbarer Artikel. Paßt zu der auf wundersame Art entschwundenen Umfrage auf SPON heute, deren Ergebnis den Herausgebern offenbar auch nicht in den Kram paßte. Solche Artikel sind eigentlich die blanke Frechheit einem Volk gegenüber, das eine demokratische Regierungsform hat. Im Klartext wird da nämlich nichts anders gesagt als: Ihr seid dumm und wißt nicht, was gut für Euch ist, bzw. haltet Ihr aus irrationalen Gründen das Falsche für das Richtige.

Verdammt nochmal, in einer Demokratie muß man damit leben, daß einem die Mehrheitsentscheidung manchmal nicht paßt. Von mir aus kann man ja die Frage aufwerfen, ob die Demokratie eine gute oder geeignete Regierungsform ist, aber wenn man diese Frage bejaht, muß man auch ihre Folgen bejahen. Da kann es kein Vertun geben. Wir leben ja nicht in einer "Gelegenheits"demokratie, deren Freiheit nur dann und wann mal in gegenseitigem Schulterklopfen bekundet werden kann, wenn sich Volk und Meinungsöffentlichkeit einig sind, ansonsten aber doch ein eher lästiges Hindernis für den Siegeszug des vermeintlich modernen und weltoffenen Geistes darstellt, der eigentlich nichts anderes als mangelndes Selbstbewußtsein ist.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das Menschenrecht wird doch an diesem Punkt überhaupt nicht gebrochen. Alle Leute dürfen weiterhin Moslems sein, wenn sie wollen.


Sie dürfen aber ihre Religion nicht so frei ausleben wie andere Religionen und damit wird das Menschenrecht verletzt - schließlich sollen alle Menschen vor diesem Recht gleich sein. Egal ob Christ oder Moslem, Schwarz oder weiß, Türke oder Schweizer.



Icejester schrieb:


> Eben. Und die Schweizer haben sich jetzt dafür entschieden, daß dies auch weiterhin "ihr Bier" bleibt.


Nein, die Schweizer haben entschieden, die Religionsfreiheit und damit das Menschenrecht zu brehcen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie ich vorhin schonmal sagte: Das Argument zieht hier nicht. Es hat jetzt de facto niemand mehr oder weniger Rechte als ein anderer, und das schon gar nicht aufgrund der Religion. Es ist richtig, daß jetzt alle weniger Rechte haben, weil überhaupt keiner mehr ein Minarett bauen darf.


Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Christen der Bau von Kirchentürmen verboten ist. Ist das so? Das würde das ganze dann natürlich in einem anderen Licht erscheinen lassen, imho ist dem aber nicht der Fall.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und wenn es zu meiner Religion gehört, Drogen zu konsumieren, darf ich das hier auch nicht. Werden jetzt meine Menschenrechte eingeschränkt? Ich denke nicht. Und es gibt immerhin Naturvölker, bei denen das wirklich zur eigentlichen "Religionsausübung" gehört und ein viel wesentlicherer Bestandteil ist, als ein Türmchen an oder bei einem Haus. Da beschwert sich aber irgendwie niemand. Offenbar haben die keine ausreichende Lobby in Europa.


Ein nicht-hinkender Vergleich ist kein Vergleich. Denn in dem Antrag geht es eben nicht um das allgemeine Verbot von Türmen, oder auch meinetwegen religiösen Türmen, sondern um das spezielle Verbot von Minaretten. Natürlich würde es auch die Religionsfreiheit verletzen, wenn z.B. die Droge Alkohol in der Form des "Bieres" der Christen verboten wird, nicht aber in Form des "XY" der Moslems. Und genau DAS ist das Problem. Es wird nichts generell verboten, sondern es wird NUR die spezifische Art EINER Religion verboten - und das ist nunmal falsch. Ein generelles Verbot religiöser Gebäude oder Türme, wäre natürlich kein Problem, da hast du Recht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Im Klartext wird da nämlich nichts anders gesagt als: Ihr seid dumm und wißt nicht, was gut für Euch ist, bzw. haltet Ihr aus irrationalen Gründen das Falsche für das Richtige


Das ist jetzt aber extrem populistisch ausgedrückt. Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele politische Entscheidungen dermaßen weitreichend und umfassend sind, dass es für Normalbürger defakto nicht mehr überschaubar und fair entscheidbar ist. Das hat nichts mit dumm zu tun sondern einfach damit, das der Tag eben nur 24h hat und man eben nicht alles wissen kann. Da ist dann die Gefahr einer gezielten Manipulation sehr groß. Das Volksbegehren ist ja auch grundsätzlich möglich in gewissen Grenzen (vorallem regionale Grenzen), da hat die Schweiz natürlich Vorteile aufgrund ihrer Größe. Volksbegrehren in dieser Größe sind in D schlicht nicht bezahlbar.

Btw hast du mit dumm sicherlich nicht Unrecht, wenn ich mir anschaue wo z.B. unser Fernsehen inzwischen angekommen ist....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Sicher. Was hast Du denn nicht verstanden?



Deine Argumentation.
Unmittelbar über deinem Post befindet sich ein Zitat aus einer Menschenrechtscharta, die für die Schweiz gilt, der zu Folge auch das Bekenntniss zu einer Religion zu den Grundrechten gehört. Dazu gehört auch das öffentliche verwenden der zugehörigen Symbole. Hier wird eines dieser Symbole explizit als solches Verboten.
Du sagst, das verstößt nicht gegeneinander - für mich unverständlich, das ist fast schon wortwörtlich das Gegenteil.



> Weiterhin darf das jetzt auch niemand anderes, sodaß die Bestimmung schon von daher nicht mehr wirklich auf die Religion abzielt. Eine unzulässige Diskriminierung wäre es sicherlich, wenn jeder, der kein Moslem ist, weiterhin soviele Minarette bauen dürfte, wie er will. Darf er aber nicht.



Zeig mir mal eine Definition von "Minarett", die ohne Bezug zum Islam auskommt.
(oder erfinde eine - aber bedenke, dass z.B. Funktürme und Schornsteine klar davon getrennt sein müssen)



> Es wird ja auch niemand argumentieren, daß das Verbot des Kokainkonsums in Europa die südamerikanischen Kogi-Indianer, sollten sich mal welche hierher verirren, in ihrer Religionsfreiheit beschneidet.



Sofern die ihre "Religion" nicht in den letzten Jahrzehnten erfunden haben (die dann vermutlich nicht als solche anerkannt würde), konsumieren sie maximal Coca-Blätter (eine Quelle dafür konnte ich auch die schnelle nicht finden. Erst recht keine, die einen religiösen Hintergrund belegt). Coca-Produkte dürfen, wenn sie kein Kokain mehr enthalten, eingeführt werden. (z.B. Coca-Cola)
Ansonsten gilt, Zitat "...darf ... Einschränkungen unterworfen werden, die ... notwendig ... zum Schutz der öffentlichen ... Gesundheit"



boss3D schrieb:


> Öhm, einwandern lassen wir die meisten Moslems ja, also kann von Tür-vor-der-Nase-zuwerfen schon einmal keine Rede sein. Und dann bleibt da wieder der Punkt, dass wir uns _(in unseren europäischen Ländern)_ ihnen anpassen, wenn wir den Moslems alles durchgehen lassen und dabei sollte es genau anders herum sein.



Äh: Es geht hier um Moslems. Nicht um Einwanderer. Es gibt genug Moslems, die aus Europa stammen (auch ethnisch) und auch diesen wird die öffentliche Repräsentation ihres Glaubens untersagt.

Bezüglich demokratischer Entscheidungen:
Im allgemeinen wir die Balance  zwischen Demokratie und Demokratur im europäischen Demokratieverständniss dahin angesetzt, dass eine Mehrheit eine Minderheit nicht willkürlich unterdrücken und schikanieren darf. Spätestens seitdem eine Mehrheit den Tod einer von 6 Millionen angehörigen einer Minderheit demokratisch unterstützt hat, wird Minderheitenschutz -auch gegen Mehrheiten- groß geschrieben.




-NTB- schrieb:


> mhh, naja wir bauen (dürfen es wohl auch nicht) ja auch keine kirche in einem islamstaat....



"wir" sicherlich nicht (ich würd mich querstellen...), aber "die" Christen bauen Kirchen in Staaten mit islamischer Bevölkerungsmehrheit. Auch mit Kirchturm.




boss3D schrieb:


> Bleibt die Tatsache, dass die "richtige" Religion, also das Christentum, in sehr vielen Kantonen "Staatsreligion" ist.



Hallo?
"richtige" Religion?




> Mich stört nicht das Bauwerk an sich, sondern der Verwendungszweck und die Optik. Ich will wirklich nicht jeden Tag von einem Muezin geweckt werden.



Dann verbiete Gebetsrufe oder bestimte Designs von hohen Bauten. Sagt keiner was gegen. Haben die Schweizer aber nicht. Ich darf mich (sofern ich nicht gegen bereits bestehende Lärmvorschriften verstoße) jeden Morgen auf meine heilige Nudelgabel stellen und zum Fleischbällchenessen aufrufen.
Was verboten wurde, ist der Bau eines Minaretts, d.h. eines zu einer Moschee gehörigen Turmes. Wie der Turm aussieht und ob es einen Muezin gibt, spielt bei diesem Verbot überhaupt keine Rolle.



> Ist das ernst gemeint? Sowas gehört eigentlich zum Hausverstand und soviel Wissen über andere Kulturen sollte man eigentlich bei jedem vorraussetzen können.



Hoffen wir, dass die durchschnittliche Bildung der Schweizer besser ist, als die in Deutschland. (bei der mich sowas überhaupt nicht überrascht)




boss3D schrieb:


> Nunja, mit Punkten, wie _Schutz der öffentlichen Ordnung/Moral_ und _Schutz der Freiheit anderer_ können die Schweizer in diesem Fall schon argumentieren, wenn der Fall vor Gericht enden sollte. (Natürlich kommt es darauf an, wie "Freiheit" definiert wird)



Welche Ordnung wird denn durch ein Bauwerk gefährdet?
Welche Moral?
Welche Freiheit wird spezifisch durch Minarette gefährdet?



> Wieso? Beten, Ramadan feiern, an Allah glauben, etc. kann man ohne die Minarette auch ...



Gratulation. Du bringst es sogar fertig, den Passus zum Religionsbekenntniss im gleichen Post zu zitieren, wie deinen Wiederspruch.


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Sie dürfen aber ihre Religion nicht so frei ausleben wie andere Religionen und damit wird das Menschenrecht verletzt - schließlich sollen alle Menschen vor diesem Recht gleich sein. Egal ob Christ oder Moslem, Schwarz oder weiß, Türke oder Schweizer.



Natürlich sollen die gleich sein. Nur sehe ich keine Einschränkung des Rechts, eine bestimmte Religion auszuüben. Die Religionsausübung steht und fällt nicht mit der speziellen Ausgestaltung eines Ortes zur Andacht.




> Das ist jetzt aber extrem populistisch ausgedrückt. Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele politische Entscheidungen dermaßen weitreichend und umfassend sind, dass es für Normalbürger defakto nicht mehr überschaubar und fair entscheidbar ist. Das hat nichts mit dumm zu tun sondern einfach damit, das der Tag eben nur 24h hat und man eben nicht alles wissen kann. Da ist dann die Gefahr einer gezielten Manipulation sehr groß. Das Volksbegehren ist ja auch grundsätzlich möglich in gewissen Grenzen (vorallem regionale Grenzen), da hat die Schweiz natürlich Vorteile aufgrund ihrer Größe. Volksbegrehren in dieser Größe sind in D schlicht nicht bezahlbar.
> 
> Btw hast du mit dumm sicherlich nicht Unrecht, wenn ich mir anschaue wo z.B. unser Fernsehen inzwischen angekommen ist....


Eben. Weil der Tag nur 24h Stunden hat, wählen wir Volksvertreter, die _in unserem Sinne _entscheiden sollen. Wenn sie dies nicht tun, ist es unser gutes Recht, sie darauf hinzuweisen, daß wir eine andere Amtsführung wünschen. Politiker sind in einer Demokratie ja keine absoluten Herrscher, sondern die Repräsentanten des Volkes, die dessen _Willen_ umsetzen sollen. Daß hierbei nicht jede Einzelmeinung berücksichtigt werden kann und viele Leute zu vielen Themen gar keine Meinung haben, ist offenkundig, aber dort, wo dies nicht der Fall ist, sollten sie wenigstens versuchen, den Wünschen der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung zu entsprechen.

Ich habe ja auch selbst gar nicht gesagt, daß die Bevölkerung dumm ist. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, sie wird für dumm verkauft und zum weitgehend unmündigen Stimmvieh degradiert, wenn auf ihre Wünsche in Themenbereichen, über die sie durchaus kompetent entscheiden können, nicht eingegangen und ihre Meinung als falsch klassifiziert wird. Und das scheint mir im vorliegenden Fall bzw. diesem Artikel so zu sein. Anders sieht das natürlich bei komplizierteren Themen wie z.B. Verstaatlichung / Privatisierung von Unternehmen, Außenpolitik, Arbeitsmarktpolitik, Einwanderungsregelungen etc. aus. Da kann der Laie kaum die richtige Entscheidung treffen.

Davon abgesehen: Wären Volksbegehren bei uns etwas üblicher, ließe sich sicherlich auch eine Infrastruktur schaffen, die die Kosten für regelmäßige Befragungen auf einem erträglichen Niveau halten würde, denn die einfache Größe einer Region kann hier nicht entscheidend sein. Zählen kann für die Gesamtkosten eigentlich nur die Anzahl der Stimmberechtigten, wobei aber auch nicht einleuchtend ist, wieso die Kosten pro Stimme (die sind ja entscheidend) bei größerer Fläche des Wahlgebiets steigen sollten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation.
> Unmittelbar über deinem Post befindet sich ein Zitat aus einer Menschenrechtscharta, die für die Schweiz gilt, der zu Folge auch das Bekenntniss zu einer Religion zu den Grundrechten gehört. Dazu gehört auch das öffentliche verwenden der zugehörigen Symbole. Hier wird eines dieser Symbole explizit als solches Verboten.
> Du sagst, das verstößt nicht gegeneinander - für mich unverständlich, das ist fast schon wortwörtlich das Gegenteil.



Ich betrachte aber die Gebäude, die für einen Gottesdienst im weitesten Sinne bestimmt sind, nicht als Symbole einer Religion. Diese Gebäude werden in der Regel irgendwo an ihrem Äußeren der Inneren diese Symbole zeigen, aber sie sind es nicht selbst. Sprich: Eine Synagoge wird irgendwo einen Davidstern haben, eine Kirche eine Kreuz, eine Moschee einen Halbmond usw. Weder der Kirchturm noch das Minarett (die Juden haben meines Wissens nichts vergleichbares an einer Synagoge) sind Symbole der jeweiligen Religion. Oder hast Du schonmal einen Christen mit einem Kirchturm an einer Kette um den Hals rumlaufen sehen? Ich jedenfalls nicht. 



> Zeig mir mal eine Definition von "Minarett", die ohne Bezug zum Islam auskommt.
> (oder erfinde eine - aber bedenke, dass z.B. Funktürme und Schornsteine klar davon getrennt sein müssen)


Leicht. Ein turmartiger Bau oder Anbau im Rahmen eines größeren Gebäudekomplexes - oft mit begehbarer Plattform nahe der Spitze - in klassischem oder modernem orientalischen Baustil.



> Sofern die ihre "Religion" nicht in den letzten Jahrzehnten erfunden haben (die dann vermutlich nicht als solche anerkannt würde), konsumieren sie maximal Coca-Blätter (eine Quelle dafür konnte ich auch die schnelle nicht finden. Erst recht keine, die einen religiösen Hintergrund belegt). Coca-Produkte dürfen, wenn sie kein Kokain mehr enthalten, eingeführt werden. (z.B. Coca-Cola)


Nein, das haben sie in der Tat nicht in den letzten Jahrzehnten erfunden. Das ist sogar ganz spannend. Da lebt so ein Indio-Volk quasi aller Modernität entrückt im brasilianischen (? - auf jeden Fall in Südamerika in Küstennähe) Urwald und tut den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes, als sich Koka-Paste auf die Mundschleimhaut zu reiben. Das heißt, die Männer tun das, die Frauen müssen arbeiten, weil die Männer aus religiösen Gründen ständig drauf sind. Wenn sich zwei Männer begegnen, reiben sie sich zur Begrüßung erstmal jeder Koka-Paste in den Mund. Wenn sie was wichtiges tun wollen, drehen sie sich zuerst dreimal um die eigene Achse, um dem Erdenwurm näher zu sein. Und wenn's ganz schlimm wird, gehen sie zu einem Stein, der irgendwelche kultischen Zwecke erfüllt (sieht aber recht unbeeindruckend aus), reiben sich Koka-Paste in den Mund, daß es raucht, und warten darauf, daß der Stein zu ihnen spricht. Wenn das ganze Koks nicht ausreicht und der Stein nicht spricht, ist das eine ziemliche Katastrophe. Gleichzeitig ist das das Zeichen, daß sie sich zum Meer aufmachen müssen, um Muscheln zu suchen, deren Kalk sie in ihre Koka-Paste einarbeiten können, damit's wieder besser knallt und der Stein wieder spricht.

Klingt total abgefahren, oder? Wurde aber mal in einer sehr ernsten Reportage auf Bayern Alpha so berichtet. Und ich habe keinen Grund, denen das jetzt nicht zu glauben.

Außerdem bin ich überzeugt, daß deren zivilisatorische Evolution zu einem jähen Halt kam, als sie erkannt haben, daß Koka-Extrakt mit Kalk versetzt noch besser reinhaut. Ich nehme an, das war für die sozusagen der Anfang vom Ende. Aber Gott, solange sie glücklich sind...



> Ansonsten gilt, Zitat "...darf ... Einschränkungen unterworfen werden, die ... notwendig ... zum Schutz der öffentlichen ... Gesundheit"


Wobei fraglich ist, inwiefern das die "öffentliche" Gesundheit überhaupt beeinträchtigen würde. Offenkundig ist der damit einhergehende Lebensstil mit dem heutigen Europa völlig inkompatibel, aber richtig gefährlich scheint es auch nicht zu sein. Die leben ja schon ziemlich lange so.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Natürlich sollen die gleich sein. Nur sehe ich keine Einschränkung des Rechts, eine bestimmte Religion auszuüben. Die Religionsausübung steht und fällt nicht mit der speziellen Ausgestaltung eines Ortes zur Andacht.


Auszuüben? Definitionsfrage. Ist der Bau eines klassischen Gotteshaues ausübung der Religion? Ich denke ja. Schließlich soll es ja ein Symbol des Glaubens sein.

Auf jeden Fall aber beschneidest du die Rechte einer bestimmten Religion. Denn diese darf keinen Turm bauen, egal wo und wie. Jede andere darf es. Und das ist natürlich eine Ungleichbehandlung und damit gegen die Menschenrechte, bei denen ja jeder Mensch gleich sein soll.



Icejester schrieb:


> Eben. Weil der Tag nur 24h Stunden hat, wählen wir Volksvertreter, die _in unserem Sinne _entscheiden sollen. Wenn sie dies nicht tun, ist es unser gutes Recht, sie darauf hinzuweisen, daß wir eine andere Amtsführung wünschen. Politiker sind in einer Demokratie ja keine absoluten Herrscher, sondern die Repräsentanten des Volkes, die dessen _Willen_ umsetzen sollen. Daß hierbei nicht jede Einzelmeinung berücksichtigt werden kann und viele Leute zu vielen Themen gar keine Meinung haben, ist offenkundig, aber dort, wo dies nicht der Fall ist, sollten sie wenigstens versuchen, den Wünschen der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung zu entsprechen.


Richtig und wenn sie es deiner Meinung nach nciht richtig tun, kannst du dich gern an sie wenden, oder beim nächsten Kreuzchen machen eben dran denken und jemand anders wählen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch selbst gar nicht gesagt, daß die Bevölkerung dumm ist. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, sie wird für dumm verkauft und zum weitgehend unmündigen Stimmvieh degradiert, wenn auf ihre Wünsche in Themenbereichen, über die sie durchaus kompetent entscheiden können, nicht eingegangen und ihre Meinung als falsch klassifiziert wird. Und das scheint mir im vorliegenden Fall bzw. diesem Artikel so zu sein. Anders sieht das natürlich bei komplizierteren Themen wie z.B. Verstaatlichung / Privatisierung von Unternehmen, Außenpolitik, Arbeitsmarktpolitik, Einwanderungsregelungen etc. aus. Da kann der Laie kaum die richtige Entscheidung treffen.


Und wie willst du prüfen, WER in welcher frage mündig ist? Mündig genug um zu wissen worum es geht und mündig genug um eine Entscheidung zu treffen? Mich würde (passend zum Volksbegrehren) mal wirklich interessieren wieviele der Wähler (egal ob für oder gegen die Minaretten) überhaupt wusste, was das ist. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Zahlen erschreckend sind, allerdings mit deutlichen Vorteilen zugunsten der Nein-Stimmen.

Solche Volksbegehren sind nunmal ideal um die Ängste der Unwissenden zu schüren, ganz besonders von populistisch eingestellten Politikern.



Icejester schrieb:


> Leicht. Ein turmartiger Bau oder Anbau im Rahmen eines größeren Gebäudekomplexes - oft mit begehbarer Plattform nahe der Spitze - in klassischem oder modernem orientalischen Baustil.


Das ist ein Turm im antiken Stil, kein Minarett. So etwas dürftest du in der Schweiz auch nach Umsetzung des Volksbegehren bauen, ein Minarett dagegen nicht. Und da beginnt eben die Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit, weil der Turm eben NUR wegen seiner Religionszugehörigkeit verboten wird.



Icejester schrieb:


> Klingt total abgefahren, oder? Wurde aber mal in einer sehr ernsten Reportage auf Bayern Alpha so berichtet. Und ich habe keinen Grund, denen das jetzt nicht zu glauben.


Hat auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, denn Koka ist nunmal für alle Verboten und in jeder Form. Und nicht nur diese Kokapaste mit dem namen - wie auch immer sie die eingeborenen da nennen.

Wobei ich vor diesen Leuten echt Respekt vor so einem Leben habe - ob ich das wohl per Volksbegehren als neue Regierungsform durchkriege?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich betrachte aber die Gebäude, die für einen Gottesdienst im weitesten Sinne bestimmt sind, nicht als Symbole einer Religion.



Ein Minarett ist für dich also kein Symbol für den Islam, sondern ein Turm wie jeder andere auch?




> Leicht. Ein turmartiger Bau oder Anbau im Rahmen eines größeren Gebäudekomplexes - oft mit begehbarer Plattform nahe der Spitze - in klassischem oder modernem orientalischen Baustil.



Hmmm - da musst du mir noch ein paar Feinheiten erklären:

Was unterscheidet
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....JPG/800px-Tunis_Zitouna-Moschee_Minarett.JPG
und
http://www.toptoursinitaly.com/tours/tuscany/siena/399px-Siena_Duomo.jpg
?
Ist http://static.polylooks.de/img/date...23d59853d30e6eb5cc369cb0ed_schornstein-82.jpg verwandt?

Wo liegt der große Unterschied im Design zwischen
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Inco_Superstack.JPG/800px-Inco_Superstack.JPG
und
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Minarett.JPG/398px-Kutlug_Temir_Minarett.JPG
?

Und:
Wenn das hier klassischer oder moderner orientalistischer Baustil ist, was ist dann hiermit?
http://www.netzine.de/aktuell/minarett.jpg sieht nochmal anders aus.




> Klingt total abgefahren, oder? Wurde aber mal in einer sehr ernsten Reportage auf Bayern Alpha so berichtet. Und ich habe keinen Grund, denen das jetzt nicht zu glauben.



Wie gesagt: Koka-Blätter sind in ganz Südamerika ein weit verbreitetes Genussmittel, in sofern klingt das nicht unglaubwürdig. Klingt aber auch nicht nach jemandem, der im nicht-methaphorischen Sinne nach Europa fliegt 



> Wobei fraglich ist, inwiefern das die "öffentliche" Gesundheit überhaupt beeinträchtigen würde. Offenkundig ist der damit einhergehende Lebensstil mit dem heutigen Europa völlig inkompatibel, aber richtig gefährlich scheint es auch nicht zu sein. Die leben ja schon ziemlich lange so.



Nun, zu allerst einmal scheint die daraus resultierende Arbeitsmoral die Versorgungssicherheit nicht mehr sicherstellen zu können, wenn man die Gleichberechtigung der Geschlechter beachten würde 
Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, wie lange denn die einzelnen Mitglieder dieses Volkes leben und welche Bevölkerungsdichte sich mit diesem Lebensstil regenerativ erhalten ließe. (nicht das Europa das täte, aber ich vermute mal, mit deren Methoden wären wir doch sehr, sehr weit ab)


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Auszuüben? Definitionsfrage. Ist der Bau eines klassischen Gotteshaues ausübung der Religion? Ich denke ja. Schließlich soll es ja ein Symbol des Glaubens sein.



Und ich denke nicht so. Wir werden uns da wohl nicht einigen.


> Auf jeden Fall aber beschneidest du die Rechte einer bestimmten Religion. Denn diese darf keinen Turm bauen, egal wo und wie. Jede andere darf es. Und das ist natürlich eine Ungleichbehandlung und damit gegen die Menschenrechte, bei denen ja jeder Mensch gleich sein soll.


Wenn sich der Baustil dieser Türme, die sie in der Regel bauen, denn harmonisch in das Stadtbild einfügen könnte, wäre dagegen ja nichts zu sagen. Das tun sie aus architektonischen Gründen aber nie! Und das ist das Störende an der Sache.



> Und wie willst du prüfen, WER in welcher frage mündig ist? Mündig genug um zu wissen worum es geht und mündig genug um eine Entscheidung zu treffen? Mich würde (passend zum Volksbegrehren) mal wirklich interessieren wieviele der Wähler (egal ob für oder gegen die Minaretten) überhaupt wusste, was das ist. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Zahlen erschreckend sind, allerdings mit deutlichen Vorteilen zugunsten der Nein-Stimmen.


Diese Prüfung ist hinfällig, wenn erstmal nur Entscheidungen mit geringerer Tragweite für Volksentscheide bzw. mit besonders großen Auswirkungen auf das direkte persönliche Leben und Umfeld zugelassen werden.



> Das ist ein Turm im antiken Stil, kein Minarett. So etwas dürftest du in der Schweiz auch nach Umsetzung des Volksbegehren bauen, ein Minarett dagegen nicht. Und da beginnt eben die Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit, weil der Turm eben NUR wegen seiner Religionszugehörigkeit verboten wird.


Das bezweifle ich stark. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, daß ich bei einem Bauantrag auf einen solchen Turm fast überall mit Hinweis auf geltende Bebauungsrichtlinien in punkto Höhe, Stil, etc. auf Granit beißen würde. Lediglich der Umstand, daß es ja ein Minarett einer Moschee sein soll, konnte solche Anträge dann aus besonderer Rücksichtnahme dann vielleicht noch retten. Dabei wurde leider nie Rücksicht auf diejenigen genommen, deren ästhetisches Empfinden dieser für Mitteleuropa einfach nur unpassende Baustil im Zweifel täglich verletzt.




> Wobei ich vor diesen Leuten echt Respekt vor so einem Leben habe - ob ich das wohl per Volksbegehren als neue Regierungsform durchkriege?!


Vermutlich nicht. Obwohl... ich wäre mir da nicht einmal sicher. Aber Du kannst ja nach Brasilien fahren und das mal ausprobieren. Wenigstens, wenn Du es schaffst, die Jungs ausfindig zu machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Minarett ist für dich also kein Symbol für den Islam, sondern ein Turm wie jeder andere auch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du die Unterschiede nicht selber erkennen kannst, kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen. Oder willst Du mich für dumm verkaufen? Du wirst wohl selbst entscheiden können, was hier ins deutsche/schweizer/französische/spanische/italienische/nordafrikanische etc. Stadtbild passen würde und was nicht, oder?





> Wie gesagt: Koka-Blätter sind in ganz Südamerika ein weit verbreitetes Genussmittel, in sofern klingt das nicht unglaubwürdig. Klingt aber auch nicht nach jemandem, der im nicht-methaphorischen Sinne nach Europa fliegt


Ich weiß. Aber die haben das Ganze mit dem Muschelkalk eben noch ein wenig aufgepeppt. Das muß eine ganze Ecke näher an dem sein, was wir als Kokain kennen, als das einfache Kauen von Koka. Und nein, ich denke auch nicht, daß jemals einer von denen nach Europa kommen wird. Und vielleicht ist das auch besser so. Sie schienen da, wo sie sind, nicht unzufrieden zu sein.




> Nun, zu allerst einmal scheint die daraus resultierende Arbeitsmoral die Versorgungssicherheit nicht mehr sicherstellen zu können, wenn man die Gleichberechtigung der Geschlechter beachten würde
> Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, wie lange denn die einzelnen Mitglieder dieses Volkes leben und welche Bevölkerungsdichte sich mit diesem Lebensstil regenerativ erhalten ließe. (nicht das Europa das täte, aber ich vermute mal, mit deren Methoden wären wir doch sehr, sehr weit ab)


Keine Ahnung. Aber der Bericht vermittelte nicht den Eindruck, daß es sehr viele von denen gibt. Allerdings kann die Frage nach der Lebenserwartung natürlich nicht klar beantwortet werden, weil da natürlich mehr Komponenten als nur ein fortwährender Kokain-Abusus reinspielen. Selbst wenn da keiner älter als 40 oder 50 wird, werden wir erstmal nicht klären können, ob das am Koka liegt oder an der nichtexistenten medizinischen Versorgung. Mehr Kinder als wir kriegen die aber vermutlich schon. Immerhin ist unter den Lebensumständen mit einer hohen Säuglingssterblichkeit zu rechnen. Sie schienen ihre Zahlen aber insgesamt halten zu können.

Da fällt mir noch ein, daß Dein Verweis auf die Realisierung der Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau in diesem Szenario einen ganz gewaltigen Pferdefuß hat: Wenn sich Frauen hemmungslos das Koka reinpfeifen, wird sich das mit Sicherheit sehr nachteilig auf die Leibesfrucht auswirken. Das könnte vielleicht auch der Grund sein, warum die das nicht tun.


----------



## exa (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht...

Die Schweizer haben eine Demokratie die von allen gepredigt wird, dann üben sie sie aus, und alles schreit auf, und das, obwohl es noch nicht mal um ein Gebetsgebäude geht, sondern nur um einen Turm...

gestern habe ich dann noch gesehen, in Berlin steht ein Minarett, das schlicht nicht begehbar ist, damit man nicht zum Gebet rufen kann^^

wozu denn dann überhaupt???
ganz ehrlich: ein Minarett ist dazu da, das zum Gebet gerufen wird, wenn das dann lautstark in einer landesfremden Sprache fünfmal am Tag geschieht, dann ist das ein erheblicher Einschnitt in die Landeskultur, und deshalb finde ich es durchaus gerechtfertigt, wenn die Schweizer dann sagen, das das nicht so sein soll

wer jetzt mit Glocken kommt: mal ehrlich, es ist ein Unterschied eine Tonfolge in die Lande zu schicken, oder einen Text in einer fremden Sprache auszurufen, der deutlich länger dauert...

keiner hat den Muslimen ihren Glauben verboten, noch ihre Glaubensstätte, noch das beten

und dann regen die sich derart auf, wenn sie sich in einem fremden Land, in dem nunmal seit mehreren Hundert Jahren ein anderer Glaube vorherrscht, und die Kultur geprägt hat, ein wenig einschränken müssen?


----------



## hzdriver (2. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem liegt an den Muslimem selbst . Sie wollen weder die Religion , die Kultur und die Gesetze ihrer Gastländer annehmen . 
Sie schüren mit Bombeterror , kriminelles Handeln ,Hassreden und Verachtung gegen ihre Gastgeber , die Angst und die Unzufriedenheit im Gastland.
Da helfen letztlich auch nicht einige sehr gute Ausnahmen auch nicht , wenn die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sie aus oben genannten Gründe nicht mehr haben möchte.
Ganz davon abgesehen steht Europa in einer Wirtschaftskrise und finanziert aus den Sozialkassen der Einwohner diese Migranten mit , ohne die Einzahler zu fragen.
In Deutschland geht es dann soweit das den Beitragszahlern die Rente nicht erhöht wird und ALG1 von 3 auf 1 Jahr gekürzt wird , natürlich ohne Beitragskürzung . 
Somit kann  auch weiter hin Geld für Migranten zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Was ja dem deutschem Volk zu steht , bzw. den Einzahlern in diese Kassen (1% Migranten, 99% die entnehmen).
So ist es doch verständlich , das die Schweizer sich unserem Vorbild nicht anschliesen . Die Minarette sind der Anfang , es sollten weitere Volksentscheide folgen.
mfg


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und ich denke nicht so. Wir werden uns da wohl nicht einigen.


Nein, aber wir haben ja die UN, die das für uns klären wird 



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Baustil dieser Türme, die sie in der Regel bauen, denn harmonisch in das Stadtbild einfügen könnte, wäre dagegen ja nichts zu sagen. Das tun sie aus architektonischen Gründen aber nie! Und das ist das Störende an der Sache.


Da die meisten Moscheen irgendwo außerhalb der Städte stehen (in der Schweiz z.B. gern innerhalb von Industriegebieten), sehe ich da kein Problem. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Diese Prüfung ist hinfällig, wenn erstmal nur Entscheidungen mit geringerer Tragweite für Volksentscheide bzw. mit besonders großen Auswirkungen auf das direkte persönliche Leben und Umfeld zugelassen werden.


So, wie es also aktuell in Deutschland gehandhabt wird?



Icejester schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich stark. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, daß ich bei einem Bauantrag auf einen solchen Turm fast überall mit Hinweis auf geltende Bebauungsrichtlinien in punkto Höhe, Stil, etc. auf Granit beißen würde. Lediglich der Umstand, daß es ja ein Minarett einer Moschee sein soll, konnte solche Anträge dann aus besonderer Rücksichtnahme dann vielleicht noch retten. Dabei wurde leider nie Rücksicht auf diejenigen genommen, deren ästhetisches Empfinden dieser für Mitteleuropa einfach nur unpassende Baustil im Zweifel täglich verletzt.


Soweit ich weiß gilt dieser Antrag im speziellen für Minarette (zumindest besagt das die offizielle Website des Aktionsbündnisses, das das Volksbegehren ausgelöst hat, das diese Nazis Rechtspopulisten jetzt plötzlich eine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise im Volksbegehren haben durchscheinen lassen, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln). Von daher ist ein orientalischer Turm, der aussieht wie ein Minarett ok, ein Minarett, dass wie ein Minarett aussieht dagegen nicht - selbst, wenn es wie ein Turm im europäischen Baustil aussehen würde. Und genau da liegt das Problem.



exa schrieb:


> wozu denn dann überhaupt???
> ganz ehrlich: ein Minarett ist dazu da, das zum Gebet gerufen wird, wenn das dann lautstark in einer landesfremden Sprache fünfmal am Tag geschieht, dann ist das ein erheblicher Einschnitt in die Landeskultur, und deshalb finde ich es durchaus gerechtfertigt, wenn die Schweizer dann sagen, das das nicht so sein soll


Bei keiner einzigen Moschee/Minarett in nicht-islamistischen Ländern, wird das so gehandhabt. Die Moslems sind nämlich durchaus bereit sich anzupassen, wenn man ihnen nur die Möglichkeit gibt.



hzdriver schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt an den Muslimem selbst . Sie wollen weder die Religion , die Kultur und die Gesetze ihrer Gastländer annehmen .
> Sie schüren mit Bombeterror , kriminelles Handeln ,Hassreden und Verachtung gegen ihre Gastgeber , die Angst und die Unzufriedenheit im Gastland.


Na zum Glück sind wir Christen soviel besser, ich denke da mal an die Kreuzzüge oder auch den Terrorismus in Irland


----------



## exa (2. Dezember 2009)

@hzdriver:

nana das ist jetz aber schon ein wenig überspitzt...

du hast anscheinend noch nie Politik in der 11. Klasse genossen, denn sonst würdest du wissen, das wir aufgrund der demografischen Entwicklung teilweise sogar Zuwanderer brauchen

auch kann man nicht einfach annehmen, das Zuwanderer herkommen und dann nicht arbeiten, somit zahlen auch die Zuwanderer in die Kassen und bekommen natürlich auch Sozialleistungen

leere Kassen einfach auf Ausländer abzuwälzen, weil diese ja herkommen und dann nicht arbeiten, ist schon ziemlich rechtes Gedankengut!

Dass sich Ausländer nicht anpassen, was teilweise sogar Gesetze verletzt (siehe Schulpflicht und Schwimmunterricht bei muslimischen Mädchen) ist natürlich nicht zu dulden, und sollte dementsprechend geahndet werden



Bucklew schrieb:


> Bei keiner einzigen Moschee/Minarett in nicht-islamistischen Ländern, wird das so gehandhabt. Die Moslems sind nämlich durchaus bereit sich anzupassen, wenn man ihnen nur die Möglichkeit gibt.



wie schon gesagt: warum denn dann ein Minarett, wenn sowieso kein Muhezin da ist???


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

exa schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt: warum denn dann ein Minarett, wenn sowieso kein Muhezin da ist???


Weil es, genau wie ein Kirchturm, zu einer Moschee dazu gehört. Der Muezin wird dann bei hohen Feiertagen auch durchaus genutzt, aber eben nur dann.

Ich denke mit solch einem Kompromiss kann man leben, ohne direkt den Untergang der abendländischen Kultur zu befürchten....


----------



## hzdriver (2. Dezember 2009)

exa schrieb:


> @hzdriver:
> 
> nana das ist jetz aber schon ein wenig überspitzt...
> 
> ...


 
Was für ein Schwachsinn Demographie ! Wenn alle Menschen in unserem Land Arbeit mit lebensnotwendigen Löhnen hätten . Bräuchten wir noch keine Zuwanderung.
Da aber mindestens 10 Millionen ohne Arbeit oder Frührentner sind ,6 Millionen in ABM ,Kurzarbeit ,1Eurojoper sind ,zukünftig die Firmen immer mehr abwandern , Arbeitsplätze wegsterben , haben wir auch keine Zuwanderung nötig !
Durch Billiglöhne brechen die Sozialsysteme zusammen : keine sozialen Abgaben , kein Geld in der Kasse .
Wir können heut schon nicht mehr unsere Staatsausgaben bezahlen , wovon dann Zuwanderer ?
Zuwanderer ohne Sinn nach Bildung , ohne Wertgefühl für unsere Gesellschaft ,kein Interesse an unseren Normen.
Was wollen die hier ? Qualifizierte Arbeit können sie nicht leisten und die Regale im Netto bestücken machen Abiturienten oder Studenten.
Wir haben keine Möglichkeit sie aufzunehmen , auser auf Pump.
Warum sollten wir das tun ? Warum kümmern sich nicht Ihre Heimatländer ? mNach Deutschland gehen und nie wieder arbeiten und trotzdem gut Leben können , die Devise in der ganzen Welt !
Auf dem Rücken der Deutschen ?
Ich bin dagegen , wer sich dafür einsetzt , soll das privat aus seiner Tasche begleichen . mfg



Bucklew schrieb:


> Weil es, genau wie ein Kirchturm, zu einer Moschee dazu gehört. Der Muezin wird dann bei hohen Feiertagen auch durchaus genutzt, aber eben nur dann.
> 
> Ich denke mit solch einem Kompromiss kann man leben, ohne direkt den Untergang der abendländischen Kultur zu befürchten....


 
Ich wüsste nicht warum ich für den Islam einen Kompromiss eingehen sollte ?
Sie wollen sich nicht integrieren , dann sollen sie wieder gehen , fertig.
Warum sollte ich meine Feinde für nichts beköstigen und mit Geld aushalten ?
Wieso Feind ? Wer meine Kultur , meine Volk ,meine Gesetze ,meine Religion nicht respectiert , ist derselben Feind.
Von Danke wollen wir gar nicht sprechen , mfg


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht warum ich für den Islam einen Kompromiss eingehen sollte ?
> Sie wollen sich nicht integrieren , dann sollen sie wieder gehen , fertig.
> Warum sollte ich meine Feinde für nichts beköstigen und mit Geld aushalten ?
> Wieso Feind ? Wer meine Kultur , meine Volk ,meine Gesetze ,meine Religion nicht respectiert , ist derselben Feind.
> Von Danke wollen wir gar nicht sprechen , mfg


Ein Bayer ist also auch ein Feind, wenn er nach dem Umzug nach Hamburg lieber Weißwurst als Hering isst?

"Integration" heißt nicht, dass sie sämtliche Wurzeln, Riten und alles sonstige abgeben sollen. Wenn du das meinst, hast du das Wort "Integration" falsch verstanden. Und hoffentlich bleibst du für immer in Deutschland, nicht das du mal woanders hinziehst und dann denkt dein Nachbar genauso verblendet wie du....


----------



## JePe (2. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Da lebt so ein Indio-Volk quasi aller Modernität entrückt im brasilianischen (? - auf jeden Fall in Südamerika in Küstennähe) Urwald und tut den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes, als sich Koka-Paste auf die Mundschleimhaut zu reiben. Das heißt, die Männer tun das, die Frauen müssen arbeiten, weil die Männer aus religiösen Gründen ständig drauf sind.



Ist dem praktizierten, konservativen Islam nicht ganz unaehnlich.


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gilt dieser Antrag im speziellen für Minarette (zumindest besagt das die offizielle Website des Aktionsbündnisses, das das Volksbegehren ausgelöst hat, das diese Nazis Rechtspopulisten jetzt plötzlich eine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise im Volksbegehren haben durchscheinen lassen, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln). Von daher ist ein orientalischer Turm, der aussieht wie ein Minarett ok, ein Minarett, dass wie ein Minarett aussieht dagegen nicht - selbst, wenn es wie ein Turm im europäischen Baustil aussehen würde. Und genau da liegt das Problem.



Ja, dieser Antrag scheint speziell für Minarette zu gelten. Und nein, ein orientalischer Turm, der wie ein Minarett aussieht, hatte mit Sicherheit vorher schon nirgends Aussicht auf Bestehen eines Genehmigsungsverfahrens, da er sich nicht in das Stadtbild einfügen würde. Dieser Einwand konnte bisher nur trickreich mit der Eigenschaft "Minarett" umgangen werden, weil es ja dann unglaublich kulturbereichernd und integrationsfördernd ist und die Zustimmung aller von grün bis rot findet. Aber ehrlich: Ich finde die Dinger optisch einfach nur unpassend und wahnsinnig häßlich. Wenn die in einem normalen europäischen Baustil gehalten wären, sodaß sie nicht auffallen, würde sich doch auch überhaupt niemand beschweren.


----------



## Shi (2. Dezember 2009)

Wie schon gesagt, es ist ein klarer Verstoß gegen die Religionsfreiheit. Ich wär aber eigentlich sowieso für ein Verbot jeglicher Religion das ist doch Schwachsinn


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, dieser Antrag scheint speziell für Minarette zu gelten. Und nein, ein orientalischer Turm, der wie ein Minarett aussieht, hatte mit Sicherheit vorher schon nirgends Aussicht auf Bestehen eines Genehmigsungsverfahrens, da er sich nicht in das Stadtbild einfügen würde. Dieser Einwand konnte bisher nur trickreich mit der Eigenschaft "Minarett" umgangen werden, weil es ja dann unglaublich kulturbereichernd und integrationsfördernd ist und die Zustimmung aller von grün bis rot findet. Aber ehrlich: Ich finde die Dinger optisch einfach nur unpassend und wahnsinnig häßlich. Wenn die in einem normalen europäischen Baustil gehalten wären, sodaß sie nicht auffallen, würde sich doch auch überhaupt niemand beschweren.


Nun ja, das mit der Baugenehmigung halte ich mal für ein Gerücht, wenn ich mir anschaue mit was für "zeitgenößischen" Prunktbauten aus Stahl und Glas wir uns unsere Innenstädte zupflastern. Da ist mir so ein schlanker, ziemlich unauffälliger Turm eigentlich lieber:
http://www.faz.net/m/%7B8E28A821-8D10-492C-A68B-62AD84E7B7D9%7DPicture.jpg

Zumal die meisten Moscheen immer noch außerhalb der Kernstädte stehen.


----------



## boss3D (2. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Und deswegen dürfen alle "falschen" Religionen nicht mehr ausgelebt werden?


Also die Wörtchen "richtig" und "falsch" solltest du in Bezug auf Religionen erstmal weglassen_ (ja, ich habe sie auch ein Mal verwendet, um auf deine Aussage einzugehen)_. Was ich damit jedenfalls sagen wollte, ist, dass sich die hohen Vertreter der Moslems nicht wundern brauchen, wenn eine Volksabstimmung in einem christlichen Gebiet nicht zu ihrer Zufriedenheit ausgeht. Ich bin kein Theologe, aber wenn ich raten sollte, würde ich behaupten, dass sich selbt Atheisten in der Schweiz noch eher zum Christentum hingezogen fühlen, als zum Islam, weil erstere Religion einfach mit der Landesgeschichte verbunden ist. 
Deine konkrete Frage möchte ich mit einer Gegenfrage "beantworten": Doch, wer behauptet das Gegenteil?


Bucklew schrieb:


> Sie nehmen doch Rücksicht. Mir persönlich ist kein Moschee- oder Minaretten-Bau in Europa ohne entsprechenden Bauantrag, Genehmigung und sonstiger notwendiger Formalien bekannt, dir etwa?


Nein, aber hier geht es auch nicht darum, dass man Bauanträge für Moschen ablehnen würde, sondern nur um die Minarette.


Bucklew schrieb:


> Religionsfreiheit ist ebenfalls ein Menschenrecht, warum darf das Menschenrecht in diesem spezielle Punkt gebrochen werden, ansonsten aber nicht?


Bitte beachten: Dass ein Bruch vorliegt, entspricht ausschließlich deiner persönlichen Meinung und wurde weder von der UNO, einem Gericht, oder irgendeiner anderen offiziellen Organisation bestätigt!

Dass meiner Meinung nach kein Bruch vorliegt, solltest du mittlerweile mitbekommen haben. Die Begrünung(en) darfst du in meinen vorigen Postings nachschauen.


Bucklew schrieb:


> Und nur weil dir Glockengeläut besser gefällt, ist das noch lange kein Grund diesen Menschen das zu verbieten, es ist reine Faschismus.


Also auf diese Aussage gibt es nur eine Antwort: Informiere dich schleunigst, was man wirklich unter Faschismus versteht! Wenn du das getan hast und immer noch der Ansicht bist, dass das Minaretteverbot ganz klar unter Faschismus fällt, dann würde ich dich nicht nur als Linken, sondern als extrem Linksradikalen bezeichnen.


Bucklew schrieb:


> Nichts anderes wäre es dir morgen deine Lieblingsband zu verbieten, nur weil sie der Mehrheit deiner Nachbarn nicht gefällt.


Meine Lieblingsband war bis jetzt seit ihrem Bestehen geschätzte 2 Mal in Österreich zu sehen/hören, während man die Minarette jeden Tag sehen würde. Im Übrigen hinkt dein Vergleich gewaltig, weil man Menschen schwer mit Bauwerken vergleichen kann und mir es auch egal ist, welche Musik meine Nachbarn hören, solange sie mich damit nicht lautstark belästigen.


Bucklew schrieb:


> Der Erhalt unserer Abendländischen Architektur ist unser Bier, das ist keine Sache der Moslems.


Und in diesen Punkt fällt für dich die Verhinderung des Einflusses anderer Baukünste nicht rein, stimmts?!


Bucklew schrieb:


> Es gab schon immer einen Austausch von abendländischer und orientalischer Kultur und das wird auch sicherlich so bleiben.


Beispiele?!


Bucklew schrieb:


> Sie dürfen aber ihre Religion nicht so frei ausleben wie andere Religionen


Wieso nicht? Wenn die Moslems in Europa ohnehin an 98 % aller Tage des Jahres auf einen Muezin verzichten können, wozu brauchen sie dann die Minarette, um ihre Religion auszuleben. Soweit ich weiß, sitzen die nicht alle entlang der Wendeltreppe und beten da drinnen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Es geht hier um Moslems. Nicht um Einwanderer. Es gibt genug Moslems, die aus Europa stammen (auch ethnisch) und auch diesen wird die öffentliche Repräsentation ihres Glaubens untersagt.


Du weißt schon, dass Moslem und Einwanderer durchaus das Selbe sein kann und dass man auch innerhalb von Europa von einem Land in die Schweiz immigrieren kann?!
Die Untersagung der öffentlichen Glaubensrepräsentation ist in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt die richtige Bezeichnung, denn wirklich repräsentiert wird der Glaube eben nur dann, wenn ein Muezin das Minarett auch benutzt. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spätestens seitdem eine Mehrheit den Tod einer von 6 Millionen angehörigen einer Minderheit demokratisch unterstützt hat, wird Minderheitenschutz -auch gegen Mehrheiten- groß geschrieben.


Wenn wir gerade an das Selbe denken, würde ich das Wort demokartisch nicht mehr in den Mund nehmen. Wie demokartisch ist denn eine Abstimmung, wenn auf einem Wahlzettel der eine Kreis _(wo das Kreuzchen rein soll) _4mal so groß ist, wie der andere und hinter dir ein bewaffneter Schläger steht, der dir über die Schulter schaut, ob du das Kreuzchen auch wirklich an der "richtigen" Stelle machst?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hallo?
> "richtige" Religion?


Dieses "Missverständnis" entstand aus einer Antwort auf eine von Bucklews Aussagen. Natürlich kann man die Wörter "richtig" und "falsch" nicht in Verbindung mit Religionen verwenden. Ich hoffe, ich habe das weiter oben in diesem Posting klargestellt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was verboten wurde, ist der Bau eines Minaretts, d.h. eines zu einer Moschee gehörigen Turmes. Wie der Turm aussieht und ob es einen Muezin gibt, spielt bei diesem Verbot überhaupt keine Rolle.


Ich denke schon, dass die Schweizer nicht bloß aus Prinzip gegen die Minarette und somit irgendwo auch gegen den Islam gestimmt haben, sondern Fakten, wie die Verwendung und das Aussehen von Minaretten bedacht haben. Zumindest bei der Mehrheit der Schweizer Wähler hoffe ich das. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welche Ordnung wird denn durch ein Bauwerk gefährdet?


Nun, wenn die Minarette nicht verboten worden wären und das zu Krawallen und Demonstrationen geführt hätte, würde das zwar nicht unbedingt positiv für das Schweizer Volk aussehen, aber die öffentliche Ordnung wäre erheblich gestört worden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gratulation. Du bringst es sogar fertig, den Passus zum Religionsbekenntniss im gleichen Post zu zitieren, wie deinen Wiederspruch.


Einen Widerspruch kann ich in meinen Aussagen nicht erkennen. Solltest du einen entdeckt haben, bitte ich dich, diesen klar zu nennen.


Bucklew schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall aber beschneidest du die Rechte einer bestimmten Religion. Denn diese darf keinen Turm bauen, egal wo und wie. Jede andere darf es. Und das ist natürlich eine Ungleichbehandlung und damit gegen die Menschenrechte, bei denen ja jeder Mensch gleich sein soll.


Bitte korrekt bleiben! Einen Turm dürfen auch Moslems nach wie vor errichten, wenn er die Bauvorschriften erfüllt _(an die sich übrigens auch jeder Andersgläubige halten muss)_. Nur Minarette dürfen nicht mehr errichtet werden, auch nicht von Christen, Atheisten, etc.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## feivel (2. Dezember 2009)

find ich nicht schlecht, wenn das volk das nicht will, sollte es auch nicht dazu gezwungen werden.

da fällt mir wieder die moschee ein, die sich mal in unserem wohnhaus eingenistet hatte..und sag dazu besser nichts ...


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Nun ja, das mit der Baugenehmigung halte ich mal für ein Gerücht, wenn ich mir anschaue mit was für "zeitgenößischen" Prunktbauten aus Stahl und Glas wir uns unsere Innenstädte zupflastern. Da ist mir so ein schlanker, ziemlich unauffälliger Turm eigentlich lieber:
> http://www.faz.net/m/{8E28A821-8D10-492C-A68B-62AD84E7B7D9}Picture.jpg
> 
> Zumal die meisten Moscheen immer noch außerhalb der Kernstädte stehen.



Das meiste, was neu gebaut wird, steht außerhalb der Kernstädte, weil Kernstädte schon bebaut zu sein pflegen. Irgendwann breiten sich Städte im Rahmen des normalen Wachstums aber aus und dann ist das, was mal am Rand war, plötzlich mittendrin.

Und auf dem Bild, das Du da eingestellt hast, trägt die Moschee sicherlich nicht positiv zum Stadtbild bei. Das tun die schönen 50er-Jahre-Mehrfamilienhäuser allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also die Wörtchen "richtig" und "falsch" solltest du in Bezug auf Religionen erstmal weglassen_ (ja, ich habe sie auch ein Mal verwendet, um auf deine Aussage einzugehen)_. Was ich damit jedenfalls sagen wollte, ist, dass sich die hohen Vertreter der Moslems nicht wundern brauchen, wenn eine Volksabstimmung in einem christlichen Gebiet nicht zu ihrer Zufriedenheit ausgeht. Ich bin kein Theologe, aber wenn ich raten sollte, würde ich behaupten, dass sich selbt Atheisten in der Schweiz noch eher zum Christentum hingezogen fühlen, als zum Islam, weil erstere Religion einfach mit der Landesgeschichte verbunden ist.


Nicht umsonst steht diese Definition in Anführungszeichen. Aber so erzeugen die Schweizer ja diese Definition, weil sie sagen: Nein, du Religion darfst die Kirche nicht so bauen wie du willst, alle anderen dürfen das. Damit gibt es die "richtigen" Religionen mit mehr Rechten als die "falsche" Religion.



boss3D schrieb:


> Deine konkrete Frage möchte ich mit einer Gegenfrage "beantworten": Doch, wer behauptet das Gegenteil?


Das habe ich bereits schon 30x erklärt, warum und wieso.



boss3D schrieb:


> Nein, aber hier geht es auch nicht darum, dass man Bauanträge für Moschen ablehnen würde, sondern nur um die Minarette.


Eben und das ist falsch. Weil eben ein Kirchturm gebaut werden darf.



boss3D schrieb:


> Bitte beachten: Dass ein Bruch vorliegt, entspricht ausschließlich deiner persönlichen Meinung und wurde weder von der UNO, einem Gericht, oder irgendeiner anderen offiziellen Organisation bestätigt!
> 
> Dass meiner Meinung nach kein Bruch vorliegt, solltest du mittlerweile mitbekommen haben. Die Begrünung(en) darfst du in meinen vorigen Postings nachschauen.


Dito bei mir und wir werden ja sicherlich bald sehen, welche Instanz sich dieser Sache annehmen wird. Ich denke, dass dort meine Meinung auch bestätigt wird, alles andere beißt sich ganz einfach.

Nebenbei habe ich gerade zufällig im Wikipedia-Artikel über die Dürener Moschee entdeckt, dass dort 1985 gegen die Gebetsaufrufe geklagt wurde und die Klage verloren wurde, die Aufrufe also rechtens sind. Damit steht für mich auf jeden Fall fest, dass auch der Bau eines Minarette rechtens ist und unter die Religionsfreiheit fällt.

Fatih-Moschee (Düren) ? Wikipedia



boss3D schrieb:


> Also auf diese Aussage gibt es nur eine Antwort: Informiere dich schleunigst, was man wirklich unter Faschismus versteht! Wenn du das getan hast und immer noch der Ansicht bist, dass das Minaretteverbot ganz klar unter Faschismus fällt, dann würde ich dich nicht nur als Linken, sondern als extrem Linksradikalen bezeichnen.


Faschismus ist die Diskriminierung anderer Menschen aufgrund gewisser Merkmale. Sei es Hauptfarbe, sei es ihre Nationalität oder (wie in diesem Falle) ihre Religion. Das ist auf jeden Fall sachlich korrekter als Rassismus, da wir hier über keine unterschiedlichen Rassen reden.



boss3D schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsband war bis jetzt seit ihrem Bestehen geschätzte 2 Mal in Österreich zu sehen/hören, während man die Minarette jeden Tag sehen würde. Im Übrigen hinkt dein Vergleich gewaltig, weil man Menschen schwer mit Bauwerken vergleichen kann und mir es auch egal ist, welche Musik meine Nachbarn hören, solange sie mich damit nicht lautstark belästigen.


Nun, wenn du den Vergleich nicht verstehst kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Wohl eine Notwendigkeit, weil du mir sonst zustimmen müsstest?!



boss3D schrieb:


> Und in diesen Punkt fällt für dich die Verhinderung des Einflusses anderer Baukünste nicht rein, stimmts?!


Richtig.




boss3D schrieb:


> Beispiele?!


Ich hatte u.A. gestern über eine (ehemalige) Moschee gelesen, deren Minarette in einem anderen Gebäude nachgebaut wurde. Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr (war wohl nicht dieser PC), ich werde ihn nachreichen.



boss3D schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Wenn die Moslems in Europa ohnehin an 98 % aller Tage des Jahres auf einen Muezin verzichten können, wozu brauchen sie dann die Minarette, um ihre Religion auszuleben. Soweit ich weiß, sitzen die nicht alle entlang der Wendeltreppe und beten da drinnen.


Also ist eine freiwilliger Verzicht gleichzeitig die Legitimierung dieses Recht zu verbieten? Also nur weil du aktuell kein HartzIV beziehst (hoffenlich! ), darf man dir deswegen jetzt einfach das Geld verbieten?



Icejester schrieb:


> Das meiste, was neu gebaut wird, steht außerhalb der Kernstädte, weil Kernstädte schon bebaut zu sein pflegen. Irgendwann breiten sich Städte im Rahmen des normalen Wachstums aber aus und dann ist das, was mal am Rand war, plötzlich mittendrin.


Stimmt, ein Problem seh ich da jetzt immer noch nicht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und auf dem Bild, das Du da eingestellt hast, trägt die Moschee sicherlich nicht positiv zum Stadtbild bei. Das tun die schönen 50er-Jahre-Mehrfamilienhäuser allerdings auch nicht.


Ich finde weder, das die Moschee stört, eigentlich sogar eher im Gegenteil, wenn man die Wohnbunker sich anschaut. Es geht in dieser Frage wohl eher um die "Gewöhnung". Mir ist eine schöne Moschee lieber als eine hässliche Kirche. Aber das sehen andere natürlich anders, nur ist das dann imho eben nicht mehr sinnvoll, sondern grenzt halt an Faschismus, wenn man etwas nur deswegen nicht gefällt, weil es eine andere Religion und/oder Kulturkreis stammt.


----------



## boss3D (2. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass dort meine Meinung auch bestätigt wird, alles andere beißt sich ganz einfach.


Bis es soweit ist, solltest du dich mit deinem Egoismus ein Bisschen zurückhalten _(deine Meinung ist nicht zwangsläufig die "richtige", auch wenn du das vermutlich gerne hättest)_. Wir werden dann ja sehen, wie offiziell entscheiden wird.


Bucklew schrieb:


> Faschismus ist die Diskriminierung anderer Menschen aufgrund gewisser Merkmale. Sei es Hauptfarbe, sei es ihre Nationalität oder (wie in diesem Falle) ihre Religion.


Nö, da musst ich dich enttäuschen. Wenn du das glaubst, bist du falsch informiert und deine genannten Merkmale wirst du auch in keiner seriösen Definition von Faschimus finden.





			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unter diesem Sammelbegriff werden verschiedene historische und ideologisch-politische Richtungen eingeordnet, darunter der deutsche Nationalsozialismus sowie weitere, meist rechtsgerichtete politische Bewegungen, die Diktaturen stützen oder anstreben. Vom Ursprung her sind es national- und sozialrevolutionäre Bewegungen mit meist totalitären Zügen.


_Quelle_


Bucklew schrieb:


> Nun, wenn du den Vergleich nicht verstehst kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Wohl eine Notwendigkeit, weil du mir sonst zustimmen müsstest?!


Wer sagt denn, dass ich ihn nicht verstehe? Ich lehne es nur ab, Menschen mit Objekten/Gebäuden zu vergleichen. Dass du damit ein Problem hast, bringt nur wieder deinen ausgeprägten Egoismus zum Vorschein. 


Bucklew schrieb:


> Also ist eine freiwilliger Verzicht gleichzeitig die Legitimierung dieses Recht zu verbieten?


Hier geht es wieder etwas durcheinander. Der Verzicht bezieht sich auf den Muezin und der wird ja genauso wenig verboten, wie seine Tätigkeit. Kurz nachdenken nach dem Lesen ist durchaus erlaubt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (2. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Weil es, genau wie ein Kirchturm, zu einer Moschee dazu gehört. Der Muezin wird dann bei hohen Feiertagen auch durchaus genutzt, aber eben nur dann.
> 
> Ich denke mit solch einem Kompromiss kann man leben, ohne direkt den Untergang der abendländischen Kultur zu befürchten....



öhm sehr sinnvoll, ein Minarett für mehrere 10 tausend Euro bauen, das dann nur ein zwei mal im Jahr genutzt wird??? ich glaube kaum, das sich das irgendeine muslimische Gemeinde leisten kann bzw will...

wenn die so ein Ding bauen, dann wird das auch genutzt...

ansonsten braucht man es wirklich nicht, und genau deshalb verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht!

Wenn man insoweit Kompromisse eingeht, das kein Muhezin zum Gebet ruft, warum dann nicht noch ein Schrittchen weiter; einen Haufen Asche sparen, und das Ding einfach weglassen, für das gesparte Geld könnte man zb in Schulen für Aufklärung sorgen, um sich zu integrieren... eine wesentlich bessere Möglichkeit, als ein zweimal im Jahr vom Turm zu rufen!


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich finde weder, das die Moschee stört, eigentlich sogar eher im Gegenteil, wenn man die Wohnbunker sich anschaut. Es geht in dieser Frage wohl eher um die "Gewöhnung". Mir ist eine schöne Moschee lieber als eine hässliche Kirche. Aber das sehen andere natürlich anders, nur ist das dann imho eben nicht mehr sinnvoll, sondern grenzt halt an Faschismus, wenn man etwas nur deswegen nicht gefällt, weil es eine andere Religion und/oder Kulturkreis stammt.



Dann geht es vielleicht um eine Frage des Geschmacks. Aber so, wie Du mit dem Begriff "Faschismus" um Dich wirfst, habe ich allmählich den Eindruck, daß Du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast, was das eigentlich bedeutet.

Bedenke: Der Faschismus hat immer einen totalitären Geltungsanspruch. Aber die freie Politikgestaltung durch Mehrheitsentscheid ist alles andere als totalitär und mit Sicherheit nicht faschistisch.

Anders wäre es, wenn ein einzelnes totalitäres Machtorgan (das kann eine Einzelperson oder auch ein Gremium an der Spitze einer Einheitspartei sein) von sich aus ohne Ansehen des Willens der Bevölkerung so eine Entscheidung träfe.

Nachtrag:


			
				Bucklew schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei habe ich gerade zufällig im Wikipedia-Artikel über die Dürener Moschee entdeckt, dass dort 1985 gegen die Gebetsaufrufe geklagt wurde und die Klage verloren wurde, die Aufrufe also rechtens sind. Damit steht für mich auf jeden Fall fest, dass auch der Bau eines Minarette rechtens ist und unter die Religionsfreiheit fällt.



Das wird dann an dieser Stelle auch rechtens sein, aber die Entscheidung eines einzelnen deutschen Amtsgerichts (höher wird so ein Verfahren wohl nicht gegangen sein) von 1985 trifft noch keinerlei Aussage darüber, ob denn dieses Urteil auch tatsächlich richtig ist oder ob es heute noch einmal in dieser Form gefällt würde. Immerhin wird in vielen anderen deutschen Städten und Gemeinden anders entschieden.

Interessant zu dem Thema vor allem mit Abgrenzung zur christlichen Kirche:
http://library.fes.de/fulltext/asfo/01003004.htm#E11E3

Interessant ist auch diese Dissertation. Vor allem S. 234ff. sind beachtenswert.
http://mitglied.lycos.de/Moscheen2/moscheen-in-deutschland.PDF


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Baustil dieser Türme, die sie in der Regel bauen, denn harmonisch in das Stadtbild einfügen könnte, wäre dagegen ja nichts zu sagen.



Wenn das das Problem wäre, sollte man ihnen vorschreiben, nur noch Minarette zu bauen, die "sich harmonisch in das Stadtbild" einfügen (was immer das heißt). Würde zwar vielleicht für ein bißchen Unmut sorgen, wäre aber kein großes Problem. Muslime haben bekanntermaßen mehrfach Kirchen in Moscheen umfunktioniert, und es gab auch schon Bemühungen, dass in Deutschland zu machen - nur verkauft die Kirche für solche Verwendungszwecke. Ein "Minarett" kann also sehr wohl die Optik eines Krichturmes haben, wenn das verlangt wird.
Wird es aber nicht. Bislang wurde gar nichts verlangt - jetzt wird verlangt, dass es gar keins gibt. Es wurde nie das äußere als Problem definiert und dieses Problem demnach auch nie angegangen.



> Wenn Du die Unterschiede nicht selber erkennen kannst, kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.



Ich frage nicht nach dem Vorhandensein von Unterschieden. Die sind klar zu sehen - aber es sind imho jedesmal andere und die Minarette sehen sich untereinander deutlich weniger ähnlich, als einige der Minarette im Vergleich zu einigen der nicht-Minarette. Ich frage also danach, welche dieser Unterschiede eine Trennung zwischen "klassischem oder modernem orientalischen Baustil" und allem anderen erlauben?



> Du wirst wohl selbst entscheiden können, was hier ins deutsche/schweizer/französische/spanische/italienische/nordafrikanische etc. Stadtbild passen würde und was nicht, oder?



Es mag daran liegen, dass ich zuviel (Groß)städte gesehen habe, aber ich könnte nicht einmal den Begriff "xyz-Stadbild" eindeutig definieren. Aber b2t:
Willst du deinen Definitionsansatzt, der da lautet
"Ein turmartiger Bau oder Anbau im Rahmen eines größeren Gebäudekomplexes - oft mit begehbarer Plattform nahe der Spitze - in klassischem oder modernem orientalischen Baustil."
verwerfen und einen neuen (mit Bezug zum Stadtbild) liefern? Oder erklärst du jetzt bitte, wie man "orientalische" Türme von anderen Türmen unterscheidet, wenn man den Begriff soweit fasst, dass er alle existierenden Minarette umfasst?



> Oder willst Du mich für dumm verkaufen?


Oder willst du mit persönlichen Angriffen davon ablenken, dass auch du keine Idee hast, wie man "Minarett" definieren soll, ohne das Kriterium der Religion zu verwenden?




exa schrieb:


> gestern habe ich dann noch gesehen, in Berlin steht ein Minarett, das schlicht nicht begehbar ist, damit man nicht zum Gebet rufen kann^^
> 
> wozu denn dann überhaupt???



Geschmack - oder was auch immer.
Nur weil etwas keinen Sinn macht, muss man es noch lange nicht verbieten.
(maximal in die RuKa verschieben  )



> ganz ehrlich: ein Minarett ist dazu da, das zum Gebet gerufen wird, wenn das dann lautstark in einer landesfremden Sprache fünfmal am Tag geschieht, dann ist das ein erheblicher Einschnitt in die Landeskultur



Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Minaretten, von denen nie gerufen wird oder nur zu besonderen Anlässen. Der Ruf zum Nachtgebet dürfte sich überhaupt nicht mit z.B. den deutschen Lärmvorschriften vereinen lassen und wird afaik nirgendwo in Deutschland praktiziert.
Man kann Minarette also sehr wohl ohne den Einschnitt der Lärmbelästigung bauen.
Und man kann umgekehrt die Lärmbelästigung mit Regeln verhindern, die nicht religionsspezifisch sind, sondern schlichtweg alle treffen, die Lärm machen. Statt dessen verbietet die Schweiz schweigende Minarette zur Mittagszeit, wärend Deutschland Laubbläser um 7:30 erlaubt 

Und, um das nocheinmal klarzustellen:
Die hier von der Schweizer Regierung getroffene Regelung verbietet nicht den Muezinruf. Sofern der nicht durch andere Gesetze verboten wird, kann er weiter krakehlen, wie er lustig ist - man schreibt ihm lediglich vor, sich in Zukunft aufs Dach stellen zu müssen.



> wer jetzt mit Glocken kommt: mal ehrlich, es ist ein Unterschied eine Tonfolge in die Lande zu schicken, oder einen Text in einer fremden Sprache auszurufen, der deutlich länger dauert...



Ein vollständiges Geläut kann ebenfalls sehr lange dauern, wärend Muezinrufe auch kurz gehalten werden können. (auch hier gibt es afaik in Deutschland Moscheen, denen entsprechende Auflagen gemacht wurden)
Ich hab wärend meiner Urlaube im arabischen Raum noch nie einen Muezinruf gehört, dessen Länge es mit dem Hochzeitsgeläut aufnehmen konnte, dass eine Kirche mehrmals die Woche veranstaltet, in deren Hörweite ich jahrelang lebte. (Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein: aufwachen tu ich persönlich von beidem, wenn es gleich laut ist. An den Klang des Muezin kann ich mich in 2 Wochen Urlaub ausreichend gewöhnen, um ihn genauso wenig bewußt wahrzunehmen, wie das Gebimmel)




hzdriver schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt an den Muslimem selbst . Sie wollen weder die Religion , die Kultur und die Gesetze ihrer Gastländer annehmen .



Äh - das hast du jetzt nicht ernsthaft geschrieben, oder?
"Das Problem liegt an den Muslimen selbst. Sie wollen die Religion ihrer Gastländer nicht annehmen"
?
 

Zum Rest sei noch einmal wiederholt: Wir reden hier nicht von Einwanderern. Wir reden hier von allen Muslimen. Das heißt auch von schweizerischen Muslimen mit schweizern Eltern, schweizer Großeltern, schweizer Kultur und (bis vor wenigen Tagen) voller Zustimmung zu den schweizer Gesetzen. Auch denen wird es verboten, ein Symbol für ihren Glauben zu errichten.




Bucklew schrieb:


> Ein Bayer ist also auch ein Feind, wenn er nach dem Umzug nach Hamburg lieber Weißwurst als Hering isst?



Auf den Hering muss man nicht bestehen, aber Einbürgerungstests für Bayern fordere ich schon seit langem 




Icejester schrieb:


> nd nein, ein orientalischer Turm, der wie ein Minarett aussieht, hatte mit Sicherheit vorher schon nirgends Aussicht auf Bestehen eines Genehmigsungsverfahrens, da er sich nicht in das Stadtbild einfügen würde. Dieser Einwand konnte bisher nur trickreich mit der Eigenschaft "Minarett" umgangen werden, weil es ja dann unglaublich kulturbereichernd und integrationsfördernd ist und die Zustimmung aller von grün bis rot findet. Aber ehrlich: Ich finde die Dinger optisch einfach nur unpassend und wahnsinnig häßlich. Wenn die in einem normalen europäischen Baustil gehalten wären, sodaß sie nicht auffallen, würde sich doch auch überhaupt niemand beschweren.



Genausowenig, wie es hier nur um Einwanderer geht, geht es hier nur um Minarette in Städtbildern anderen Baustils. Es ist auch verboten, sein Minarett auf eine Lichtung im Wald zu stellen (selbst dann, wenn es von den Bäumen überragt wird), oder ein Industriegebiet zu verschandeln, in dem man zwischen Kohlekraftwerk und Chemiefabrik einen "unpassenden und wahnsinnig häßlichen" Turm errichtet.
(ne. natürlich nicht. unpassende und wahnsinnig häßliche Türme werden da alle naslang errichtet. Aber wehe, es ist ein unpassend und wahnsinnig häßlicher muslimischer Turm...)




boss3D schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Wenn die Moslems in Europa ohnehin an 98 % aller Tage des Jahres auf einen Muezin verzichten können, wozu brauchen sie dann die Minarette, um ihre Religion auszuleben. Soweit ich weiß, sitzen die nicht alle entlang der Wendeltreppe und beten da drinnen.



Es gibt Christen, die können ihr ganzes Leben lang auf Kirchenglocken verzichten (bzw. müssen, weil sie sie froh sind, wenn sie sich was zu essen leisten können). Wozu also muss ich das Gebimmel ertragen? Und den Anblick von Kirchtürmen, die mir den Blick auf den Himmel verstellen?
Wieso wird u.a. von einem Geld auch noch deren Erhalt unterstützt?



> Du weißt schon, dass Moslem und Einwanderer durchaus das Selbe sein kann und dass man auch innerhalb von Europa von einem Land in die Schweiz immigrieren kann?!



s.o. - es gibt vieles, was jemand "auch" sein kann. Aber wenn man eine bestimmte Eigenschaft als hartes Argument für das Verbot führen will, dann darf die nicht "auch" auf einen Teil der Betroffenen zutreffen, sondern dann sollte die tunlichst von allen geteilt werden. Sonst hat der Rest nämlich weiterhin einen sehr guten Grund, sich zu beschweren.




> Dieses "Missverständnis" entstand aus einer Antwort auf eine von Bucklews Aussagen. Natürlich kann man die Wörter "richtig" und "falsch" nicht in Verbindung mit Religionen verwenden. Ich hoffe, ich habe das weiter oben in diesem Posting klargestellt.



Hmm - geht. Einige Begriffe sollte man nichtmal aufgreifen 



> Ich denke schon, dass die Schweizer nicht bloß aus Prinzip gegen die Minarette und somit irgendwo auch gegen den Islam gestimmt haben, sondern Fakten, wie die Verwendung und das Aussehen von Minaretten bedacht haben. Zumindest bei der Mehrheit der Schweizer Wähler hoffe ich das.



Ich kenne die Schweizer nicht, aber ich habe genug Moschee. (nicht nur Minarett-) Gegner in der Bekanntschaft, die könnte ich vor den Felsendom stellen und ihnen sagen, dass das ne Moschee ist und sie würden höchstens aufgrund der Schriftzeichen misstrauisch werden. Wenn ich die umfangreichen Plakat,...-Aktionen in der Schweiz bedenke und die Beeinflussbarkeit solcher Personen übertrage, dann wird ein nicht unerheblicher Teil solcher Leute an der Wahl teilgenommen haben.
Ein Test wäre mal interessant, um herauszufinden, wieviele der 51% wirklich Ahnung von Minaretten haben (oder warum sie überhaupt dagegen gestimmt haben).
Z.B. Leute fragen, waurm sie dagegen waren und wenn sie "Aussehen" nennen, dann könnte man ihnen mal Bilder von mir oben verlinkten Strukturen zeigen, die aus 100-200m Entfernung aufgenommen wurden (bzw. bei den sehr hohen Strukturen aus einer Entfernung, die sie wie ein 30m hohes Minarett aus 200m wirken lässt) und auf denen nur der Turm selbst zu sehen ist. Bin mal gespannt, wieviele ein Minarett erkennen, wenn sie eins sehen.




> Nun, wenn die Minarette nicht verboten worden wären und das zu Krawallen und Demonstrationen geführt hätte, würde das zwar nicht unbedingt positiv für das Schweizer Volk aussehen, aber die öffentliche Ordnung wäre erheblich gestört worden.



Das heißt, du möchtest das Verbot von Minaretten mit den kriminellen Aktivitäten von Minarettgegnern begründen?
Analog könnte man dann z.B. die NPD verbieten, weil irgendwelche Krawallos aus Gegendemonstrationen heraus Steine werfen. Oder man verbietet Schulen, damit keine Kinder mehr auf dem Heimweg überfallen werden. Oder wie wäre es mit einem Verbot von Holocaustdenkmälern? Das würde die regelmäßige Schändung derselbigen verhindern.

Ich persönlich würde die Menschenrechte eher dahingehend interpretieren, dass "Störung" einen aktiven Vorgang meint und nicht Reaktionen auf ein vollkommen passives Objekt diesem zur Last gelegt werden können.



> Einen Widerspruch kann ich in meinen Aussagen nicht erkennen. Solltest du einen entdeckt haben, bitte ich dich, diesen klar zu nennen.



Ich erkenne einen Wiederspruch zu der von mir zitierten Fassung der Menschenrechte. Zeitgleich behauptest du aber afaik, dass die schweizerische Regelung nicht gegen diese Menschenrechte verstößt.



> Bitte korrekt bleiben! Einen Turm dürfen auch Moslems nach wie vor errichten, wenn er die Bauvorschriften erfüllt _(an die sich übrigens auch jeder Andersgläubige halten muss)_. Nur Minarette dürfen nicht mehr errichtet werden, auch nicht von Christen, Atheisten, etc.



Siehe oben - definiere mir "Minarett" so, dass die Definition auf alle Minarette zutrifft aber auf keinerlei andere Bauwerke und ohne dass diese Definition Bezug zur Religion nimmt.

(kennt eigentlich einer die in der schweizerischen Rechtssprechung gültige Definition? Gehe ich davon aus, dass Muslime auch keinen "Turm" an ihre Moschee bauen dürfen)




P.S. bezüglich "Faschismus": Ich würde empfehlen, den Begriff nicht zu verwenden, wenn keine Einigkeit über seine Bedeutung besteht. Nicht mal unter Politikwissenschaftlern gibt es eine einheitliche Erklärung. Der Begriff wurde letztlich von Faschisten selbst geprägt, ohne dass die jemals spezifiziert hätten, welche ihrer vielen Eigenschaften denn den Ausschlag geben.


----------



## boss3D (2. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wozu also muss ich das Gebimmel ertragen? Und den Anblick von Kirchtürmen, die mir den Blick auf den Himmel verstellen?


Es steht dir absolut frei, entweder eine Unterschriftenaktion dagegen zu starten _(ab einer gewissen Anzahl muss das Thema im Parlament vorgelegt werden, wobei diese Anzahl in D vermutlich weitaus höher sein muss, wie in Ö)_, oder gerichtlich dagegen vorzugehen, wenn du Begründungen hast. In beiden Fällen bezweifle ich aber, dass du damit durchkommen wirst, weil es an Unterstützung mangeln wird. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das heißt, du möchtest das Verbot von Minaretten mit den kriminellen Aktivitäten von Minarettgegnern begründen?


Ich möchte gar nichts. Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass die Schweiz vor Gericht möglicherweise damit argumentieren könnte. Über Sinn, oder Unsinn dieser Argumentationsweise kann man natürlich streiten. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben - definiere mir "Minarett" so, dass die Definition auf alle Minarette zutrifft aber auf keinerlei andere Bauwerke und ohne dass diese Definition Bezug zur Religion nimmt.


 Das ist in der Tat ein Problem, gebe ich offen zu. Ich würde es mir auch nicht zutrauen, eine Definition zu verfassen, aber ich denke doch, dass es da zumindest "Orientierungsmerkmale" gibt. 
Wenn ich das Wort Minarette höre, denke ich zumindest sofort an die Türme der Hagia Sophia und die lassen sich durchaus von Schornsteinen, Wassertürmen, etc. unterscheiden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht mal unter Politikwissenschaftlern gibt es eine einheitliche Erklärung. Der Begriff wurde letztlich von Faschisten selbst geprägt, ohne dass die jemals spezifiziert hätten, welche ihrer vielen Eigenschaften denn den Ausschlag geben.


Ich will Bucklew nichts unterstellen, aber ich denke ganz einfach, dass er ein "hartes" Wort für die Vorgänge in der Schweiz gesucht hat, allerdings nichts wirklich Passendes gefunden hat und so auf Faschismus kam.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bucklew (2. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bis es soweit ist, solltest du dich mit deinem Egoismus ein Bisschen zurückhalten _(deine Meinung ist nicht zwangsläufig die "richtige", auch wenn du das vermutlich gerne hättest)_. Wir werden dann ja sehen, wie offiziell entscheiden wird.


Angesichts des Urteils bezüglich der Gebetsausrufe kann ich leider meinen Egoismus nicht zurückfahren 



boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, da musst ich dich enttäuschen. Wenn du das glaubst, bist du falsch informiert und deine genannten Merkmale wirst du auch in keiner seriösen Definition von Faschimus finden._Quelle_


Nimm doch mal ein anderes Zitat:
"Der Begriff *Faschismus* bezeichnete zuerst die von Benito Mussolini 1922 zur Macht geführte politische Bewegung in Italien. *Von dort aus wurde der Begriff für ähnliche politische Strömungen und Systeme anderer Staaten, vorwiegend in Europa, besonders in den Jahren 1920 bis 1945, verwendet.* Faschistische Strömungen gab es weiterhin auch in Asien und Lateinamerika."
Das hier wäre eine faschistische Strömung. Ausrichtung auf nationalistisches Gut und Ausgrenzung andersgläubiger.



boss3D schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass ich ihn nicht verstehe? Ich lehne es nur ab, Menschen mit Objekten/Gebäuden zu vergleichen. Dass du damit ein Problem hast, bringt nur wieder deinen ausgeprägten Egoismus zum Vorschein.


Ein Minarette ist auch nicht nur ein Gebäude. Wenn du das nicht verstanden hast, scheinst du hier falsch zu sein.



boss3D schrieb:


> Hier geht es wieder etwas durcheinander. Der Verzicht bezieht sich auf den Muezin und der wird ja genauso wenig verboten, wie seine Tätigkeit. Kurz nachdenken nach dem Lesen ist durchaus erlaubt.


Warum dann das Minarette-Verbot? Gestern war doch der Muezinruf der Hauptgrund GEGEN den Bau von Minaretten?


boss3D schrieb:


> Mich stört nicht das Bauwerk an sich, sondern der Verwendungszweck und die Optik. Ich will wirklich nicht jeden Tag von einem Muezin geweckt werden.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...inarette-der-schweiz-erlaubt.html#post1317113



exa schrieb:


> öhm sehr sinnvoll, ein Minarett für mehrere 10 tausend Euro bauen, das dann nur ein zwei mal im Jahr genutzt wird??? ich glaube kaum, das sich das irgendeine muslimische Gemeinde leisten kann bzw will...


Warum eine Kirche, wenns auch eine Scheune tut? Warum ein Teppich, wenns auch ne Ladung Sand tut?



exa schrieb:


> wenn die so ein Ding bauen, dann wird das auch genutzt...


Ganz klar und nachweislich: Nein.

Auch wenn es so gern in das Schema der bösen Moslems passt, das uns irgendwelche Rechtspopulisten und anderes Gesock uns einreden versucht.



exa schrieb:


> Wenn man insoweit Kompromisse eingeht, das kein Muhezin zum gebet ruft, warum dann nicht noch ein Schrittchen weiter; einen Haufen Asche sparen, und das Ding einfach weglassen, für das gesparte Geld könnte man zb in Schulen für Aufklärung sorgen, um sich zu integrieren... eine wesentlich bessere Möglichkeit, als ein zweimal im Jahr vom Turm zu rufen!


Das kannst du gern mit den entsprechenden Gemeinden im Dialog erörtern, wenn sie es dagegen einfach tun wollen, sehe ich keinen Grund ihnen das zu verbieten - zumindest keinen Grund mehr, um nicht auch christliche Kirchtürme zu verbieten.



Icejester schrieb:


> Bedenke: Der Faschismus hat immer einen totalitären Geltungsanspruch. Aber die freie Politikgestaltung durch Mehrheitsentscheid ist alles andere als totalitär und mit Sicherheit nicht faschistisch.


Faschismus setzte auch immer darauf, die Mehrheit in dem Sinne zu manipulieren, dass am Ende das herauskam, was eine kleine Minderheit richtig fand. Nichts anderes ist hierbei geschehen.

Auch eine Mehrheitsentscheidung darf die Rechte einer Minderheit nicht verletzten. Oder wäre es fair, wenn morgen per Volksbegehren entschieden wird, dass Icejester übermorgen vom jeden beraubt werden darf nach Lust und Laune?


----------



## Icejester (2. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich frage nicht nach dem Vorhandensein von Unterschieden. Die sind klar zu sehen - aber es sind imho jedesmal andere und die Minarette sehen sich untereinander deutlich weniger ähnlich, als einige der Minarette im Vergleich zu einigen der nicht-Minarette. Ich frage also danach, welche dieser Unterschiede eine Trennung zwischen "klassischem oder modernem orientalischen Baustil" und allem anderen erlauben?



Frag einen Architekten oder Kunsthistoriker. Der wird die entsprechenden Elemente schon benennen können. Ich bin auf dem Gebiet leider nicht sehr beschlagen, wenn es über Neoklassizismus, Art Déco und Jugendstil hinausgeht.



> Es mag daran liegen, dass ich zuviel (Groß)städte gesehen habe, aber ich könnte nicht einmal den Begriff "xyz-Stadbild" eindeutig definieren. Aber b2t:
> Willst du deinen Definitionsansatzt, der da lautet
> "Ein turmartiger Bau oder Anbau im Rahmen eines größeren Gebäudekomplexes - oft mit begehbarer Plattform nahe der Spitze - in klassischem oder modernem orientalischen Baustil."
> verwerfen und einen neuen (mit Bezug zum Stadtbild) liefern? Oder erklärst du jetzt bitte, wie man "orientalische" Türme von anderen Türmen unterscheidet, wenn man den Begriff soweit fasst, dass er alle existierenden Minarette umfasst?


So. Ich zeige Dir jetzt einfach mal ein Bild, das ja bekanntlich mehr sagt als tausend Worte.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Moschee%20Bonn/Treibgutspool/TK_Koenigswinter/09-Mehlem_Moschee.jpg

Und das geht optisch einfach mal gar nicht.



> Genausowenig, wie es hier nur um Einwanderer geht, geht es hier nur um Minarette in Städtbildern anderen Baustils. Es ist auch verboten, sein Minarett auf eine Lichtung im Wald zu stellen (selbst dann, wenn es von den Bäumen überragt wird), oder ein Industriegebiet zu verschandeln, in dem man zwischen Kohlekraftwerk und Chemiefabrik einen "unpassenden und wahnsinnig häßlichen" Turm errichtet.
> (ne. natürlich nicht. unpassende und wahnsinnig häßliche Türme werden da alle naslang errichtet. Aber wehe, es ist ein unpassend und wahnsinnig häßlicher muslimischer Turm...)


Übrigens ein interessantes Problemfeld bei Moscheen in Industriegebieten: Benachbarte Betriebe (gerade kleineres Handwerk u.ä.) fürchten wohl bisweilen, daß ihnen irgendwann die lärmerzeugende Arbeit während der Gebetszeiten in der benachbarten Moschee mit dem Argument des Rechts auf ungestörte Religionsausübung verboten werden könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2009)

Öhm eigentlich wollte ich zum Thema nichts schreiben, aber eine Sache hänge ich doch mal rein. 

Da sieht man mal wieder, was dabei rauskommt, wenn man das Volk entscheiden lässt und man es aber nicht ausreichend darüber informiert, worum es eigentlich geht.
Daher lehne ich Volksentscheide auch grundsätzlich ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> oder gerichtlich dagegen vorzugehen, wenn du Begründungen hast. In beiden Fällen bezweifle ich aber, dass du damit durchkommen wirst, weil es an Unterstützung mangeln wird.



Es gibt einschlägige Urteile zu dem Thema, die alle darauf hinauslaufen, das eine gewisse Lärmbelästigung im Interesse der Glaubensausübung tolleriert werden muss.
Es geht mir hier aber um den moralischen Aspekt, dass einige Leute diese Regelung auf bestimmte Religionen beschränken wollen. Die einen dürfen Krach machen - die anderen sollen keinen Krach machen dürfen. Wo bleibt die Gerechtigkeit?
(ich persönlich würde ja allen Ruhe verordnen)



> Über Sinn, oder Unsinn dieser Argumentationsweise kann man natürlich streiten.



Was ich im Rahmen dieser Diskussion tue 



> Das ist in der Tat ein Problem, gebe ich offen zu. Ich würde es mir auch nicht zutrauen, eine Definition zu verfassen, aber ich denke doch, dass es da zumindest "Orientierungsmerkmale" gibt.
> Wenn ich das Wort Minarette höre, denke ich zumindest sofort an die Türme der Hagia Sophia und die lassen sich durchaus von Schornsteinen, Wassertürmen, etc. unterscheiden.



Jup, es gibt "Orientierungsmerkmale" und es gibt sowas wie eine gewisse stilistische Tradition. Es gibt aber eben auch die Bereitschaft, von diesen Traditionen abzuweichen. (ich wiederhole mal meinen Link. Hage Sophia? Eher Werder-Bremen Fansäule)
Und aufgrund dieser Vielfältigkeit ist es imho nicht logisch, alle Minarette zu verbieten, weil einem ein Design nicht gefällt. Das wäre so, als würde ich Autos verbieten, weil mir Kompaktwagen nicht gefallen. Dabei würde ich mein eigentliches Ziel erreichen, in dem ich "5-Türer ohne langen Kofferraum" (bzw. "Turmbauten im arabischen Stil *insert Definition*") verbiete, was den Leuten weiterhin ermöglicht, Limousinen und Kombis zu fahren (bzw. Minarette zu bauen, die aussehen wie Kirchtürme, wenn man nicht gerade so nah davorsteht, dass man das Muster analysieren kann)



> Ich will Bucklew nichts unterstellen, aber ich denke ganz einfach, dass er ein "hartes" Wort für die Vorgänge in der Schweiz gesucht hat, allerdings nichts wirklich Passendes gefunden hat und so auf Faschismus kam.



Nunja, das Wort an sich ist hart, aber die Definition ist wachsweich 





Icejester schrieb:


> Frag einen Architekten oder Kunsthistoriker. Der wird die entsprechenden Elemente schon benennen können.



Faszienierende Einstellung.
"Ich verbiete mal etwas mit einem bestimmten Namen, weil es mir nicht gefällt und hoffe, dass Architekten und Kunsthistoriker eine Definition haben, was das eigentlich ist, das diesen Namen trägt."




> Übrigens ein interessantes Problemfeld bei Moscheen in Industriegebieten: Benachbarte Betriebe (gerade kleineres Handwerk u.ä.) fürchten wohl bisweilen, daß ihnen irgendwann die lärmerzeugende Arbeit während der Gebetszeiten in der benachbarten Moschee mit dem Argument des Rechts auf ungestörte Religionsausübung verboten werden könnte.



Es gibt Leute, die fürchten sich davor, dass Bakterien auf Telefonhörern leben.
Angst an sich bringt einen nicht weiter, die Frage ist, ob es einen guten Grund dafür gibt. Und im Falle von Industriegebieten ist es nunmal erlaubt, laut zu sein.


----------



## JePe (3. Dezember 2009)

Was ist eigentlich ein Minarett?

Annemarie Schimmel, anerkannte Islamwissenschaftlerin, hat das so ausgedrueckt:

_Das Minarett ist eine Art Siegesturm, das sichtbare Zeichen der Gegenwart des Islam in einem neu eroberten Gebiet._

Frau Schimmel war uebrigens nicht unumstritten. Weil sie z. B. Verstaendnis fuer die Verhaengung einer Fatwa gegen den Autor der "satanischen Verse" aufbrachte und sich kritisch gegenueber Reformkraeften in der islamischen Welt aeusserte. Die Islamophobiekeule trifft hier also nicht.

Und fragt man Herrn Erdogan -ja, genau, _den_ Herrn Erdogan- dann erfaehrt man dieses:

_Die Demokratie ist nur der Zug, auf den wir aufsteigen, bis wir am Ziel sind. Die Moscheen sind unsere Kasernen, die Minarette unsere Bajonette, die Kuppeln unsere Helme und die Glaeubigen unsere Soldaten._

Nachzulesen in der Welt vom 22. September 2004.

Wenn ich es mir so ueberlege, moechte ich eigentlich auch keine "Bajonette" in meiner Nachbarschaft. Egal ob die nun "schoen" sind oder "haesslich".


----------



## Terence Skill (3. Dezember 2009)

an dieser ablehnungshaltung den muslimen gegenüber ist die restliche welt doch selber schuld. die masse der menschen asoziiert wohl islamist=terrorist. man hat den leuten ja auch lange genug dieses bild in die köpfe gebrannt...

und in einigen islamischen ländern, vornehmlich dem iran, scheint es das wort religionsfreiheit ja nichtmal zu geben:

WELT DEBATTE - Kolumnen - Iran aktuell - Iran: Todesstrafe für Abtrünnigkeit und Prophetenbeleidigung
Iran: Todesstrafe wegen ?Abfall vom Islam? weiter möglich | Katholisches – Magazin für Kirche und Kultur
Religionsfreiheit: Christen in der Türkei beim Gebet festgenommen - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE

in der türkei ist das "tragen von religiöser kleidung" verboten... sehr tolerant, die jungs^^


MfG Terence

EDIT: hier zeichnet sich ja leider das selbe bild ab wie in anderen threads  irgendwer ist wohl der meinung hier wieder alles besser zu wissen als der rest und duldet keinerlei meinung ausser seine.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (3. Dezember 2009)

Wir mögen keine Islamisten!
Darum haben wir Deutschen erfunden Anti Minaretten bau.
Wer hat's erfunden?
Die Schweizer!
Wer genau?
Riiiiiicooooooooolllllllllllaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Aber jetzt mal im ernst, wer in nem christlich geprägten Land eine Minarette bauen will, muß doch wissen das dass nicht klappen kann! Wie naiv muss man da eigentlich sein, um zu glauben das die Schweizer so etwas einfach zulassen?! Ich find das Thema mal wieder sehr amüsant! Vergessen sind Schweinegrippe und co. weil die Schweizer jetzt auf einmal die Bösen sind.
Äußert man sich nur einmal kritisch gegenüber dem Islam, schon ist man der böse Nazi... *kopfschüttel* Und wer unbedingt ne Minarette vor der Haustür haben will, in den Islamistischen Ländern gibt es genug davon!
Ich würd mal gerne sehen wie Islamisten nach Amerika einwandern, und dann dort Moscheen&Minaretten fordern würden. Ob dann auch die ganze Welt so empört über eine Minaretten bau ablehnung reagieren würde? Und zu guter letzt, geht es bei jeder Religion egal ob Moslem, Christ usw. sowieso nur darum wer denn besseren imaginären Freund im Himmel hat! Und da liegen alle Religionen falsch, denn es gibt nur einen wahren Gott : "Das fliegende Spaghetti Monster"


----------



## Icejester (3. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Faszienierende Einstellung.
> "Ich verbiete mal etwas mit einem bestimmten Namen, weil es mir nicht gefällt und hoffe, dass Architekten und Kunsthistoriker eine Definition haben, was das eigentlich ist, das diesen Namen trägt."



Du Cleverle. Ich meine natürlich die architektonischen Merkmale. Die kann ich mangels Wissen nicht benennen.



> Es gibt Leute, die fürchten sich davor, dass Bakterien auf Telefonhörern leben.
> Angst an sich bringt einen nicht weiter, die Frage ist, ob es einen guten Grund dafür gibt. Und im Falle von Industriegebieten ist es nunmal erlaubt, laut zu sein.


Es gibt da eine nette Redensart: "Nur die Dummen haben keine Angst."

Es ist halt immer die Frage, ob eine Angst übertrieben oder nicht vielleicht doch berechtigt ist. Die Tatsache, daß in Europa Leute Angst vor dem Islam haben, kann ich nach den Anschlägen von London, Madrid und dem versuchten Anschlag auf einen Nahverkehrszug zwischen Köln und Koblenz durchaus nachvollziehen. Ehrlich gesagt sind die Moslems daran doch auch selber schuld, findest Du nicht?



Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Ich würd mal gerne sehen wie Islamisten nach Amerika einwandern, und dann dort Moscheen&Minaretten fordern würden. Ob dann auch die ganze Welt so empört über eine Minaretten bau ablehnung reagieren würde?



In den USA gibt's durchaus recht große und prächtige Moscheen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Ich würd mal gerne sehen wie *Islamisten* nach Amerika einwandern, und dann dort Moscheen&Minaretten fordern würden.


 
Das ist doch mal ein Wort.  

Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Islamisten in den USA leben, aber ein paar Muslime werden da schon drunter sein.


----------



## Bucklew (3. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Es ist halt immer die Frage, ob eine Angst übertrieben oder nicht vielleicht doch berechtigt ist. Die Tatsache, daß in Europa Leute Angst vor dem Islam haben, kann ich nach den Anschlägen von London, Madrid und dem versuchten Anschlag auf einen Nahverkehrszug zwischen Köln und Koblenz durchaus nachvollziehen. Ehrlich gesagt sind die Moslems daran doch auch selber schuld, findest Du nicht?


Dann würde ich vor Christen auch Angst haben, man denke mal an die Anschläge in Irland, IRA & Co.

Nur alleine mal als Errinnerung, auch wenn wir uns gern immer für so weltoffen, nett und friedlich halten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Dann würde ich vor Christen auch Angst haben, man denke mal an die Anschläge in Irland, IRA & Co.
> 
> Nur alleine mal als Errinnerung, auch wenn wir uns gern immer für so weltoffen, nett und friedlich halten...


 
Tja, der Islam und das Christentum sind nun mal die beiden Erorbererreligionen, das kommt nicht von ungefähr, liegt alles in den Wurzeln.


----------



## Icejester (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber ob jetzt Katholiken Protestanten um die Ecke bringen und umgekehrt wird wohl niemanden ernsthaft anheben. Zumal der Rest der nichteuropäischen Welt dafür vermutlich gar kein Verständnis aufbringen kann, wenn sie denn überhaupt davon wissen.

Abgesehen davon geht es in Nordirland ja um einen ganz anderen Konflikt, entlang dessen Linie sich nur zufällig auch Katholizismus und Protestantismus scheiden.

Das auf die Religion zurückzuführen ist in etwa so sinnvoll, wie einen Nachbarschaftsstreit um einen um ein paar Zentimeter falsch gesetzten Zaun darauf zurückzuführen, daß der eine BMW und der andere Mercedes fährt, obwohl doch der Zaun Stein des Anstoßes ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

In Nordirland gehts um den Machtkampf zweier Bevölkerungsgruppen.
Dass die Gruppen protestantisch und die anderen katholisch sind, ist also nur Pech?
Und deshalb knüppeln sie aufeinander ein? 

Ich für meinen Teil halte das sowieso für Unsinn, meiner Meinung nach sollte man Religion verbieten, und gut ist.
Dann gibts deutlich weniger Probleme auf der Erde.


----------



## Bucklew (3. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon geht es in Nordirland ja um einen ganz anderen Konflikt, entlang dessen Linie sich nur zufällig auch Katholizismus und Protestantismus scheiden.


Zufällig? Naja, mit derselben Begründung haben sich die Konflikte, die die Terroranschläge der Moslems begründet haben, auch nur zufällig an den Religionsgrenzen gebildet....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Du Cleverle. Ich meine natürlich die architektonischen Merkmale. Die kann ich mangels Wissen nicht benennen.



Es verlangt niemand, dass du architektonische Fachbegriffe verwendest. Es wird nur erwartet, dass du genau schreibst, wodurch sich ein Minarett definiert/welche seiner Eigenschaften dich stören. Einen Katalog, denn man objektiv auf jedes beliebige Bauwerk anwenden kann, um es zweifelsfrei in die Kategorie "Minarett, stört Icejester" oder in die Kategorie "keine Minarett, stört Icejester nicht" einzuteilen.
Ein einfaches Spiel:
Du nennst eine Eigenschaft, die dich an einem Minarett stört und die man aus z.B. 100-200m Entfernung auch noch wahrnehmen kann und dann geht es darum, entweder ein nicht-Minarett zu finden, dass sie auch hat, oder ein Minarett, dem sie fehlt.



> Es ist halt immer die Frage, ob eine Angst übertrieben oder nicht vielleicht doch berechtigt ist. Die Tatsache, daß in Europa Leute Angst vor dem Islam haben, kann ich nach den Anschlägen von London, Madrid und dem versuchten Anschlag auf einen Nahverkehrszug zwischen Köln und Koblenz durchaus nachvollziehen.



Ich nur, wenn ich eine gehörige Portion unwissen mit in die Gleichung aufnehme - was der Realität nahe kommt, aber nicht mehr von einer "berechtigten" Angst sprechen lässt.



> Ehrlich gesagt sind die Moslems daran doch auch selber schuld, findest Du nicht?



Nein, ich finde definitiv nicht, dass "die Moslems" an Anschlägen bzw. darauf basierenden Reaktionen von nicht-Muslimen "selbser schuld sind". Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal, warum das so sein sollte. Wie kann jemand an der Reaktion eines anderen auf die Aktionen dritter schuld sein?
Das wäre so, als wäre ich dafür verantwortlich, wenn jemand meine Nationalität mit 6 Millionen getöteten Juden assoiziert.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, aber ob jetzt Katholiken Protestanten um die Ecke bringen und umgekehrt wird wohl niemanden ernsthaft anheben.



Demjenigen, der in der Schusslinie steht - und Ziele fanden sich in ganz Großbritannien sehr wohl.



> Abgesehen davon geht es in Nordirland ja um einen ganz anderen Konflikt, entlang dessen Linie sich nur zufällig auch Katholizismus und Protestantismus scheiden.
> 
> Das auf die Religion zurückzuführen ist in etwa so sinnvoll, wie einen Nachbarschaftsstreit um einen um ein paar Zentimeter falsch gesetzten Zaun darauf zurückzuführen, daß der eine BMW und der andere Mercedes fährt, obwohl doch der Zaun Stein des Anstoßes ist.



Glaubst du ernsthaft, Osama bin Laden greift zielgenau die USA an und bricht eine ganze Reihe von Geboten seines eigenen Glaubens aus rein religiösen Motiven?
Das ganze mag als "heiliger Krieg" verkauft werden (Anm.: Für "Jihad" gibts aber verschiedene Übersetzungen/Interpretationen), aber wenn mal Details genannt werden (halten Extremisten zugegebenermaßen selten für nötig), dann ist sehr oft von Besetzungen und Einflussnahme im nahen Osten die Rede. Der gesamte Terrorismus im nahen Osten richtet sich ausschließlich gegen einen Staat, der als Besatzungsmacht emfpunden wird (zur Berechtigung dieser Gefühle mal keine Aussage).
Vergleiche mit den britischen Besetzung Irlands sind da imho sehr passend. Der Unterschied besteht imho primär im Maßstab, der auf den britischen Inseln eben nicht mehrere 100 Millionen Menschen und Nationen von vier Kontinenten umfasst, sowie der damit einhergehenden kulturellen Ähnlichkeit und der Möglichkeit, direkt miteinander zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Icejester (3. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es verlangt niemand, dass du architektonische Fachbegriffe verwendest. Es wird nur erwartet, dass du genau schreibst, wodurch sich ein Minarett definiert/welche seiner Eigenschaften dich stören. Einen Katalog, denn man objektiv auf jedes beliebige Bauwerk anwenden kann, um es zweifelsfrei in die Kategorie "Minarett, stört Icejester" oder in die Kategorie "keine Minarett, stört Icejester nicht" einzuteilen.
> Ein einfaches Spiel:
> Du nennst eine Eigenschaft, die dich an einem Minarett stört und die man aus z.B. 100-200m Entfernung auch noch wahrnehmen kann und dann geht es darum, entweder ein nicht-Minarett zu finden, dass sie auch hat, oder ein Minarett, dem sie fehlt.



Fangen wir mit der Form an. Diese Bauwerke lassen im Gegensatz zur uns gewohnten Architektur ein gefälliges Verhältnis zwischen Höhe und Breite vermissen. Dazu sehen sie durch Plattformen und ähnliches am oberen Ende meist recht kopflastig aus. Weiterhin ist die überladene Verzierung mit - ich drück's mal so aus - "eigenwilligen" Ornamenten höchst gewöhnungsbedürftig und meines Erachtens auch nicht hübsch. Schlimmer wird's noch, wenn die Dinger dann auch noch mehrfarbig verziert sind und dadurch unruhige oder gar schreiende Kontraste dem Betrachter aufdrängen.


> Nein, ich finde definitiv nicht, dass "die Moslems" an Anschlägen bzw. darauf basierenden Reaktionen von nicht-Muslimen "selbser schuld sind". Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal, warum das so sein sollte. Wie kann jemand an der Reaktion eines anderen auf die Aktionen dritter schuld sein?
> Das wäre so, als wäre ich dafür verantwortlich, wenn jemand meine Nationalität mit 6 Millionen getöteten Juden assoiziert.


Die fehlende Distanzierung von solchen Aktionen seitens der Herren Moslems gibt Dir gar nicht zu denken? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht gesehen, daß alle möglichen Regierungschefs, Außenminister oder Botschafter der entsprechenden Länder nach 9/11 oder anderen Anschlägen zu den jeweiligen Orten gereist wären, Kränze niedergelegt und unterwürfig um Entschuldigung gebeten hätten. Im Gegenteil. Das Echo bestand zum größten Teil aus Schadenfreude oder - im besten Fall - Indifferenz. Aufgrund dieser Unterlassungen kann man da schon von einer gewissen Akzeptanz wenn nicht gar Unterstützung solcher Anschläge reden.

Es ist ja immer wieder nett, wenn dann irgendein Zentralratsvorsitzender oder sowas nach so einem Vorkommnis sagt: "Uh, das tut uns furchtbar leid. Der Islam ist eigentlich ganz friedfertig und lieb. Das ist eine absolute Ausnahme von irregeleiteten Schwachköpfen." Ja, sicher ist das das Werk von irregeleiteten Schwachköpfen, nur leider eben keine Ausnahme mehr. Und inwiefern solche Aussagen dann nicht nur ein Lippenbekenntnis sind, um die eigene Situation irgendwie zu bessern oder wenigstens zu retten, ist mir auch nicht klar.



> Demjenigen, der in der Schusslinie steht - und Ziele fanden sich in ganz Großbritannien sehr wohl.


Ich habe nicht Umsonst von der "nichteuropäischen" Welt gesprochen.



> Glaubst du ernsthaft, Osama bin Laden greift zielgenau die USA an und bricht eine ganze Reihe von Geboten seines eigenen Glaubens aus rein religiösen Motiven?
> Das ganze mag als "heiliger Krieg" verkauft werden (Anm.: Für "Jihad" gibts aber verschiedene Übersetzungen/Interpretationen), aber wenn mal Details genannt werden (halten Extremisten zugegebenermaßen selten für nötig), dann ist sehr oft von Besetzungen und Einflussnahme im nahen Osten die Rede. Der gesamte Terrorismus im nahen Osten richtet sich ausschließlich gegen einen Staat, der als Besatzungsmacht emfpunden wird (zur Berechtigung dieser Gefühle mal keine Aussage).


Na und? Ist doch egal, was der tatsächliche oder vorgeschobene Grund ist. Unrecht bleibt Unrecht.



> Vergleiche mit den britischen Besetzung Irlands sind da imho sehr passend. Der Unterschied besteht imho primär im Maßstab, der auf den britischen Inseln eben nicht mehrere 100 Millionen Menschen und Nationen von vier Kontinenten umfasst, sowie der damit einhergehenden kulturellen Ähnlichkeit und der Möglichkeit, direkt miteinander zu kommunizieren.


Nein, der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Im Nordirlandkonflikt wurde nie die verschiedene Konfession als Grund oder Entschuldigung für irgendwelche Aktionen herangezogen. Es wurde, im Gegensatz zum terroristischen Islamismus, mit offenen Karten gespielt. Den Iren hat die englische Herrschaft nicht gefallen. Also haben sie sich gesagt: "Die bekämpfen wir, bis sie abhauen." Die Engländer haben sich davon wenig beeindrucken lassen und gesagt: "Wir bleiben, egal, wie lange ihr kämpft, denn das ist unser gutes Recht. Erobert ist erobert. Findet euch damit ab."

Die USA im speziellen und die westliche Welt im allgemeinen haben aber im Moment überhaupt kein muslimisches Land dieser Welt irgendwie erobert. Was den Moslems nicht paßt, ist einfach unser Lebensstil. Aber den werden wir natürlich nicht ändern. Wir schreiben denen ja auch nicht vor, wie sie bei sich daheim leben sollen. Das wäre schließlich auch ein bißchen anmaßend.


----------



## Bucklew (3. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Fangen wir mit der Form an. Diese Bauwerke lassen im Gegensatz zur uns gewohnten Architektur ein gefälliges Verhältnis zwischen Höhe und Breite vermissen. Dazu sehen sie durch Plattformen und ähnliches am oberen Ende meist recht kopflastig aus. Weiterhin ist die überladene Verzierung mit - ich drück's mal so aus - "eigenwilligen" Ornamenten höchst gewöhnungsbedürftig und meines Erachtens auch nicht hübsch. Schlimmer wird's noch, wenn die Dinger dann auch noch mehrfarbig verziert sind und dadurch unruhige oder gar schreiende Kontraste dem Betrachter aufdrängen.


Also erstens sind die meisten dieser Punkte (Ornamente, schreiende Kontraste) bei den Minaretten, die ich bisher gesehen habe, nicht gegeben. Du hattest ja selbst vor kurzem ein Foto von einer Moschee inkl. Minarette gepostet und ich fand das überhaupt nicht abstoßend, hässlich oder störend. Ein Schönes Gebäude, schön klassisch und unauffällig gezeichnet, mit einigen Anleihen an unserer Kultur. So ein Gebäude habe ich lieber in der Nachbarschaft als das, was so mancher unserer tollen Architekten verbrechen.

Abgesehen davon können solche Punkte auch problemlos im Genehmigungsverfahren beachtet werden, dafür braucht es kein totales Verbot.



Icejester schrieb:


> Die fehlende Distanzierung von solchen Aktionen seitens der Herren Moslems gibt Dir gar nicht zu denken? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht gesehen, daß alle möglichen Regierungschefs, Außenminister oder Botschafter der entsprechenden Länder nach 9/11 oder anderen Anschlägen zu den jeweiligen Orten gereist wären, Kränze niedergelegt und unterwürfig um Entschuldigung gebeten hätten. Im Gegenteil. Das Echo bestand zum größten Teil aus Schadenfreude oder - im besten Fall - Indifferenz. Aufgrund dieser Unterlassungen kann man da schon von einer gewissen Akzeptanz wenn nicht gar Unterstützung solcher Anschläge reden.


Ach ja, da sind wir Christen ja auch so vorbildlich. Zum Glück haben wir ja keinen Irak ohne jegliche Kriegserklärung überfallen und das auch noch mit völlig erlogenen und erstunkenen Begründungen - ein reiner Angriffskrieg ohne JEGLICHE (!) Gründe diesen zu führen. Zum Glück sind da ja auch soviele Staatschef der westlichen Welt hingereist und haben mal nen Kranz niederlegt 

Man sollte nicht mit Steinen um sich werfen, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Es ist ja immer wieder nett, wenn dann irgendein Zentralratsvorsitzender oder sowas nach so einem Vorkommnis sagt: "Uh, das tut uns furchtbar leid. Der Islam ist eigentlich ganz friedfertig und lieb. Das ist eine absolute Ausnahme von irregeleiteten Schwachköpfen." Ja, sicher ist das das Werk von irregeleiteten Schwachköpfen, nur leider eben keine Ausnahme mehr. Und inwiefern solche Aussagen dann nicht nur ein Lippenbekenntnis sind, um die eigene Situation irgendwie zu bessern oder wenigstens zu retten, ist mir auch nicht klar.


Natürlich sind es Ausnahmen. Genauso wie es bei uns Ausnahmen sind, die einfach andere Länder überfallen und annektieren (s.o.). Du bist mit deiner Argumentation kein Stückchen besser als die Moslems, die den 9/11 bejubeln, überhaupt kein bisschen! Das sollte dir wirklich zu denken geben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Nein, der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Im Nordirlandkonflikt wurde nie die verschiedene Konfession als Grund oder Entschuldigung für irgendwelche Aktionen herangezogen. Es wurde, im Gegensatz zum terroristischen Islamismus, mit offenen Karten gespielt. Den Iren hat die englische Herrschaft nicht gefallen. Also haben sie sich gesagt: "Die bekämpfen wir, bis sie abhauen." Die Engländer haben sich davon wenig beeindrucken lassen und gesagt: "Wir bleiben, egal, wie lange ihr kämpft, denn das ist unser gutes Recht. Erobert ist erobert. Findet euch damit ab."


Na, da scheint Wikipedia wohl mal wieder keine Ahnung zu haben:
"Die Begriffe „katholisch“ und „protestantisch“ haben jedoch in Nordirland eine einzigartige Bedeutung. Hier dienen sie als Unterscheidungsmerkmal zweier gesellschaftlicher Gruppen, die seit jeher gegensätzliche soziale, politische, wirtschaftliche und schließlich auch religiöse Geisteshaltungen pflegen. Diese Kulturen haben sich aus dem Kontrast zwischen den alteingesessenen Iren (die arm, bäuerlich und katholisch waren) und den kolonialisierenden schottischen (bzw. englischen) Siedlern (wohlhabend, industriell, protestantisch) entwickelt. Ihren ethnischen Klang erhielten die Konfessionsbegriffe schließlich durch die Selbstdefinition der heimisch gewordenen Siedler als „Protestanten“. Tatsächlich können die nordirischen _Communities_ als Ethnien bezeichnet werden – Ethnien hier verstanden im Sinne einer organisierten Gruppe, die sich der Zugehörigkeit zur eigenen Gruppe in Abgrenzung zu den „anderen“ überdurchschnittlich stark bewusst ist und sich diesen „anderen“ in Religion, Sitten, Geschichtsmythos und territorialem Anspruch überlegen fühlt."
Nordirlandkonflikt ? Wikipedia

Komisch, dass die Religion da als Unterscheidung hergezogen wird anstatt Briten/Iren zu sagen, sagt man Protestanten/Katholiken. Warum wohl, wenn der Konflikt doch angeblich nur "zufällig" durch die Religion (bzw korrekter Konfession) abgegrenzt wird?


----------



## Icejester (4. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ach ja, da sind wir Christen ja auch so vorbildlich. Zum Glück haben wir ja keinen Irak ohne jegliche Kriegserklärung überfallen und das auch noch mit völlig erlogenen und erstunkenen Begründungen - ein reiner Angriffskrieg ohne JEGLICHE (!) Gründe diesen zu führen. Zum Glück sind da ja auch soviele Staatschef der westlichen Welt hingereist und haben mal nen Kranz niederlegt
> 
> Man sollte nicht mit Steinen um sich werfen, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt.



Hör mal, ich habe nie gesagt, daß der Angriff auf den Irak eine gute Idee war. Es war auch nicht meine. Ich halte es auch für völlig bescheuert, unter dem Vorwand, einen Krieg gegen den Terror zu führen, einen säkularen Staat anzugreifen, dessen Machthaber solche islamistischen Eiferer ungefähr so toll fand wie Fußpilz. Im Gegenteil, dadurch hat man ein Machtvakuum geschaffen, in das jetzt genau diese Gruppierungen vorstoßen können.

Aber immerhin gibt es jetzt (soweit es unter der ständigen Bedrohung von Anschlägen denn möglich ist) für das Land immerhin Aufbauhilfe, die nicht zuletzt von den USA und Europa getragen wird.

Abgesehen davon sitzt man als Deutscher in der Hinsicht mal überhaupt kein Stück im Glashaus. Es gibt doch so gut wie keine Auslandsreise deutscher Politiker, bei der nicht auch offiziell der NS-Opfer gedacht wird. Und Entschädigungen für diese Zeit werden auch immer wieder mal an betroffene Individuen oder Familien bzw. Volksgruppen gezahlt. Was sowas angeht, haben wir uns wirklich überhaupt nichts vorzuwerfen.



> Natürlich sind es Ausnahmen. Genauso wie es bei uns Ausnahmen sind, die einfach andere Länder überfallen und annektieren (s.o.). Du bist mit deiner Argumentation kein Stückchen besser als die Moslems, die den 9/11 bejubeln, überhaupt kein bisschen! Das sollte dir wirklich zu denken geben.


Das sagst Du so daher, kannst es aber nicht belegen. Ich habe keinen einzigen Terrorakt begrüßt. Mir wäre es am liebsten, es wäre einfach Ruhe im Karton und wir könnten uns um wichtige Dinge kümmern. Aber solange man immer wieder bedroht wird, wird man sich mit einem möglichen Aggressor und Wegen, diesem zu begegnen, auch auseinandersetzen müssen.


> Na, da scheint Wikipedia wohl mal wieder keine Ahnung zu haben:
> "Die Begriffe „katholisch“ und „protestantisch“ haben jedoch in Nordirland eine einzigartige Bedeutung. Hier dienen sie als Unterscheidungsmerkmal zweier gesellschaftlicher Gruppen, die seit jeher gegensätzliche soziale, politische, wirtschaftliche und schließlich auch religiöse Geisteshaltungen pflegen. Diese Kulturen haben sich aus dem Kontrast zwischen den alteingesessenen Iren (die arm, bäuerlich und katholisch waren) und den kolonialisierenden schottischen (bzw. englischen) Siedlern (wohlhabend, industriell, protestantisch) entwickelt. Ihren ethnischen Klang erhielten die Konfessionsbegriffe schließlich durch die Selbstdefinition der heimisch gewordenen Siedler als „Protestanten“. Tatsächlich können die nordirischen _Communities_ als Ethnien bezeichnet werden – Ethnien hier verstanden im Sinne einer organisierten Gruppe, die sich der Zugehörigkeit zur eigenen Gruppe in Abgrenzung zu den „anderen“ überdurchschnittlich stark bewusst ist und sich diesen „anderen“ in Religion, Sitten, Geschichtsmythos und territorialem Anspruch überlegen fühlt."
> Nordirlandkonflikt ? Wikipedia
> 
> Komisch, dass die Religion da als Unterscheidung hergezogen wird anstatt Briten/Iren zu sagen, sagt man Protestanten/Katholiken. Warum wohl, wenn der Konflikt doch angeblich nur "zufällig" durch die Religion (bzw korrekter Konfession) abgegrenzt wird?


Wenn Du den Text aufmerksam liest, wirst Du feststellen, daß Religion da eben nicht das hauptsächliche Unterscheidungsmerkmal darstellt, sondern die verschiedene Konfession nur mit grundlegenden sozialen Merkmalen einhergeht und deshalb als griffigstes Unterscheidungsmerkmal - auch durch die Selbstbezeichnung der Gruppen - herangezogen wird. Diese Selbstbezeichnung wird vermutlich auch vorgenommen worden sein, weil die Leute erkannt haben, daß die scharfe Abgrenzung einer Gruppe nach außen identitätsstiftend für die Gruppenmitglieder wirkt und deshalb immer mit einem verstärkten Zusammenhalt nach innen einhergeht.

Im Endeffekt ist es eben einfacher, von "Protestanten" und "Katholiken" zu reden als von "bäuerlich-armen Iren" und "industriell-wohlhabenden Engländern". Aber diesen Konflikt insgesamt auf einen religiösen zu verkürzen wäre töricht.

Wären die Südtiroler jetzt mehrheitlich protestantisch, würde man dort mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit auch so einteilen, und nicht von Italienern und Südtirolern, sondern eben von (italienischen) Katholiken und (protestantischen) Südtirolern reden. Ähnliches läßt sich wahrscheinlich auch über das Baskenland sagen. Aber die Religion an sich ist für Nordirland genauso wenig der maßgebliche Auslöser wie sie es im Baskenland oder Südtirol ist.


----------



## Bucklew (4. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Hör mal, ich habe nie gesagt, daß der Angriff auf den Irak eine gute Idee war. Es war auch nicht meine. Ich halte es auch für völlig bescheuert, unter dem Vorwand, einen Krieg gegen den Terror zu führen, einen säkularen Staat anzugreifen, dessen Machthaber solche islamistischen Eiferer ungefähr so toll fand wie Fußpilz. Im Gegenteil, dadurch hat man ein Machtvakuum geschaffen, in das jetzt genau diese Gruppierungen vorstoßen können.


Habe ich nie behauptet, dass du sie als gute Idee bezeichnest hast. Dennoch haben wir sie (die Christen) gemacht und damit sind wir kein Stückchen besser als die (die Moslems). Eigentlich sogar im Gegenteil, denn ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass der Irakkrieg inzwischen deutlich mehr als nur die knapp 3500 Tote der 9/11-Anschläge gekostet hat....



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber immerhin gibt es jetzt (soweit es unter der ständigen Bedrohung von Anschlägen denn möglich ist) für das Land immerhin Aufbauhilfe, die nicht zuletzt von den USA und Europa getragen wird.


Wahnsinn! Wo bleiben jetzt nochmal gleich die Kranzniederlegungen?

Und vorallem: Wo denn die Verurteilung dieses Angriffskrieges?!



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sitzt man als Deutscher in der Hinsicht mal überhaupt kein Stück im Glashaus. Es gibt doch so gut wie keine Auslandsreise deutscher Politiker, bei der nicht auch offiziell der NS-Opfer gedacht wird. Und Entschädigungen für diese Zeit werden auch immer wieder mal an betroffene Individuen oder Familien bzw. Volksgruppen gezahlt. Was sowas angeht, haben wir uns wirklich überhaupt nichts vorzuwerfen.


Solange du von "Moslem" redest, kannst du nicht von "Deutschen" reden und auch nicht von den Taten und/oder Wiedergutmachungen von Deutschen reden. Dann musst du von "Christen" reden und was die alleine in den letzten Jahren getan haben, habe ich mal aufgezählt. Nicht zu vergessen all die anderen Taten, mit denen wir die muslime mehr als nur perfekt gegen uns aufgebracht haben (gegen die Christen, nicht die Deutschen ). 

Angesichts dessen, dass z.B. in Afghanistan Deutsche grundsätzlich anders und besser angesehen werden als Christen, frage ich mich schon manchmal, ob uns die Muslime in Teilen nicht sogar eindeutig überlegen sind, was toleranz angeht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das sagst Du so daher, kannst es aber nicht belegen. Ich habe keinen einzigen Terrorakt begrüßt. Mir wäre es am liebsten, es wäre einfach Ruhe im Karton und wir könnten uns um wichtige Dinge kümmern. Aber solange man immer wieder bedroht wird, wird man sich mit einem möglichen Aggressor und Wegen, diesem zu begegnen, auch auseinandersetzen müssen.


Wäre alle Moslems blutrünstige Terroristen, würden wir heute nicht mehr leben, ganz einfach. Worauf sich dein letzter Satz jetzt bezieht weiß ich gerade nicht, könnte sich auch genauso gut auf die Muslime beziehen?!



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Text aufmerksam liest, wirst Du feststellen, daß Religion da eben nicht das hauptsächliche Unterscheidungsmerkmal darstellt, sondern die verschiedene Konfession nur mit grundlegenden sozialen Merkmalen einhergeht und deshalb als griffigstes Unterscheidungsmerkmal - auch durch die Selbstbezeichnung der Gruppen - herangezogen wird.


Wohl genau deswegen, weil sich die Gruppen auch in ihrem Selbstverständnis genau deswegen unterscheiden?

Der eine Teil ist eben die Geschichte und die Fakten, der andere eben das subjektive Teil und die daher zugehörigen Schluchten. Schon alleine die Bezeichnung der Parteien spricht Bände, wie wichtig die Konfession in diesem Zusammenhang ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es eben einfacher, von "Protestanten" und "Katholiken" zu reden als von "bäuerlich-armen Iren" und "industriell-wohlhabenden Engländern". Aber diesen Konflikt insgesamt auf einen religiösen zu verkürzen wäre töricht.


Warum ist "Protestanten" vs. "Katholiken" jetzt einfacher als "Briten" vs. "Iren"? Ich finde letzteres sogar deutlich einfacher und sogar deutlich prägnanter, vorallem angesichts deiner angeblichen Erklärung von den Wurzeln des Konflikts (Annektierung von Irland durch die Briten). Offenbar spielt die Konfession da eine deutlich größere Rolle, als es die objektiven Fakten tun.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wären die Südtiroler jetzt mehrheitlich protestantisch, würde man dort mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit auch so einteilen, und nicht von Italienern und Südtirolern, sondern eben von (italienischen) Katholiken und (protestantischen) Südtirolern reden. Ähnliches läßt sich wahrscheinlich auch über das Baskenland sagen. Aber die Religion an sich ist für Nordirland genauso wenig der maßgebliche Auslöser wie sie es im Baskenland oder Südtirol ist.


Hätte der Hund nicht geschissen, hätte er den Hasen gefangen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Fangen wir mit der Form an. Diese Bauwerke lassen im Gegensatz zur uns gewohnten Architektur ein gefälliges Verhältnis zwischen Höhe und Breite vermissen.



So?
Es gibt Minarette, die sind schlanker als Kirchtürme und es gibt Minarette, die sind dicker. (und für den Fall, dass nur die Mitte richtig sein soll: Es gibt Kirchtürme, die sind noch dicker)
Mein Fazit: Es gibt Minarette, die die Proportionen von Kirchtürmen haben. Will man Bauwerke mit diesen Proportionen verhindern, muss man auch Kirchtürme verbieten. Macht die Schweiz aber nicht -> Proportionen können nicht der Grund sein.



> Dazu sehen sie durch Plattformen und ähnliches am oberen Ende meist recht kopflastig aus.



Nun - beim "meist" fängt es schon: Bei weitem nicht alle Minarette weisen eine Verdickung auf, also kein Grund, alle zu verbieten.
Umgekehrt müsste man aber z.B. Wassertürmen verbieten (statt dessen kommen sie unter Denkmalschutz) und zu Fernsehtürmen oder ähnlichem muss man wohl auch nichts sagen? Sogar Kirchtürme haben zuweilen absonderliche Schwerpunkte.

Again: Wenn man Türme mit Knubbel nicht mag, sollte man Türme mit Knubbel verbieten. Die Schweiz aber erlaubt Türme mit Knubbel, wärend sie Minarette ohne Knubbel verbietet.



> Weiterhin ist die überladene Verzierung mit - ich drück's mal so aus - "eigenwilligen" Ornamenten höchst gewöhnungsbedürftig und meines Erachtens auch nicht hübsch. Schlimmer wird's noch, wenn die Dinger dann auch noch mehrfarbig verziert sind und dadurch unruhige oder gar schreiende Kontraste dem Betrachter aufdrängen.



Nun, in der Rubrik "überladen mit Verzierungen" muss sich das Christentum wohl definitiv nicht verstecken, da sind einige Minarette -sogar schweizer- harmlos dagegen. Von anderen Kulturen, die weiterhin bauen dürfen (auch knubbelig), mal ganz zu schweigen.
Wie oben: Die Schweizer erlauben verzierte Türme, verbieten aber unverzierte Minarette.

Zusammenfassend: Das neue schweizer Gesetzt dient nicht dazu, Bauten mit bestimmten Proportionen, Profilen oder Mustern zu verbieten.
Es muss einen anderen Grund haben, warum Minarette gezielt verboten wurden - ich schlage weiterhin die Regligion vor, bin aber gespannt, ob dir noch weitere optische Merkmale auffallen, die an allen Minaretten -und nur da- störend wirkend und die ein Verbotsgrund sein könnten, der nicht gezielt eine Religion diskrimieren will.



> Die fehlende Distanzierung von solchen Aktionen seitens der Herren Moslems gibt Dir gar nicht zu denken? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht gesehen, daß alle möglichen Regierungschefs, Außenminister oder Botschafter der entsprechenden Länder nach 9/11 oder anderen Anschlägen zu den jeweiligen Orten gereist wären, Kränze niedergelegt und unterwürfig um Entschuldigung gebeten hätten.



Ich könnte mich auch nicht erinnern, sämtliche Regierungschefs,etc. aus "nicht entsprechenden" Ländern bei Kranzniederlegungen gesehen zu haben. Ich könnte mich nichtmal dran erinnern, dass es die Nato zu einer vollständigen Versammlung geschafft hat.
Ob das daran liegt, dass die Medien nicht jeden einzelnen der potentiell knapp 200 Staatsvertreter präsentiert haben, oder ob schlichtweg nicht alle da waren, weiß ich nicht - aber kulturelle Schwerpunkte lassen sich daraus nicht ableiten.
Das niemand um Entschuldigung gebeten hat, sollte sich wohl von selbst erklären, oder siehst du wirklich irgend einen Grund, warum sich z.B. der Indonesische Staatschef eher für die Taten von aus Deutschland eingereisten Kriminellen entschuldigen sollte, die im Namen eines afghanisch/arabischen Fanatikers handeln, als z.B. der deutsche Regierungschef?



> Im Gegenteil. Das Echo bestand zum größten Teil aus Schadenfreude oder - im besten Fall - Indifferenz.



Tat es das?
Zumindest auf staatsebene wurden Irak und Afghanistan mehrfach als alleinige Ausnahmen hervorgehoben, die nicht ihr Beileid bekundet haben. (und der Irak wurde zu dem Zeitpunkt alle paar Monate mal von den USA bombadiert, Afghanistan wurde innerhalb von 2 Tagen mit Forderungen belegt... - beides nicht zu unrecht, aber seinerseits ein verständlicher Grund für gewisse Reaktionen). Ich glaube, sogar Gaddafi (der damals noch nicht der neue beste Ölscheich Freund der EU war) hat die Taten als nicht ganz prall bezeichnet.
Islamische Verbände haben zumindest in Deutschland ihr Entsetzen ausgesprochen. (von woanders habe ich keine Berichte gehört - das gilt aber für alle Religionen und ich vermute mal, spanische Juden haben auch nicht applaudiert)
Auf Bevölkerungsebene mag die Sache anders ausgesehen haben, da hab ich keine Statistiken - für die Medien gilt wiederum: Wenn man insgesamt 700-800 unterschiedliche Personen zu Gesicht bekommen hat, die sich definitiv gefreut haben, war das viel. Ob die Medien die repräsentativ gezeigt haben, oder weil sie so schön in das Bild passen, das die Leute sehen wollen (ggf. noch "die das spezifische Publikum sehen möchte", wenn man nicht sehr auf seinen Medienkonsum achtet), lässt sich wohl schwer sagen.



> Aufgrund dieser Unterlassungen kann man da schon von einer gewissen Akzeptanz wenn nicht gar Unterstützung solcher Anschläge reden.



Meinst du nicht, dass das vielleicht ein kleines bißchen zu weit geht?
Oder fragen wir mal so rum:
Wie oft warst du mit deiner Ablehnung gegenüber den Völkermord in Ruanda schon in den Nachrichten? (überhaupt mal in der Öffentlichkeit kundgetan?)
Eben.
Aber hast du ihn unterstützen wollen?



> Es ist ja immer wieder nett, wenn dann irgendein Zentralratsvorsitzender oder sowas nach so einem Vorkommnis sagt: "Uh, das tut uns furchtbar leid. Der Islam ist eigentlich ganz friedfertig und lieb. Das ist eine absolute Ausnahme von irregeleiteten Schwachköpfen." Ja, sicher ist das das Werk von irregeleiteten Schwachköpfen, nur leider eben keine Ausnahme mehr.



So ähnlich, wie es bei Mitteleuropäern "keine Ausnahme" ist, Menschenhandel und Zwangsprostitution zu betreiben?
Ich persönlich würde den Ausnahmebegriff etwas weiter fassen, da ich mich nämlich von sehr vielem Ausnehmen möchte, was 0,00x% der Deutschen machen.



> Und inwiefern solche Aussagen dann nicht nur ein Lippenbekenntnis sind, um die eigene Situation irgendwie zu bessern oder wenigstens zu retten, ist mir auch nicht klar.



Sagen wir mal so: Sie lassen sich direkt aus dem Koran begründen, wenn man nicht die falsche Interpretation nimmt. Ob jemand nun das glaubt, was er sagt, predigt, lebt und als heilige Schrift verkauft, kann man nie abschließend sagen.
Vielleicht ist Benedikt in der Hoffnung auf Orgien nach Rom gegangen?
Aber im Zweifelsfall für den Angeklagten, nicht 



> Na und? Ist doch egal, was der tatsächliche oder vorgeschobene Grund ist. Unrecht bleibt Unrecht.



Sicherlich bleibt es das. Aber wenn du den Grund für das Unrecht zur Hand nehmen willst, um weitere Personen mit dem Unrecht zu verknüpfen, dann macht es wohl einen großen Unterschied, ob du den richtigen oder einen vorgeschobenen, unpassenden Grund hast, oder?
Beispiel: Nazis töten Einwanderer, weil Nazis deutsch sind und die Einwanderer es mal nicht waren. Sagen die Täter auch so.
Du bist Deutsch (nehme ich jetzt mal an). Was sagt das über dich aus?
Eben.
Genauso viel sagt es über einen Muslimen aus, dass sein Glauben den Namen dessen trägt, was OBL als Grund angibt.



> Nein, der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Im Nordirlandkonflikt wurde nie die verschiedene Konfession als Grund oder Entschuldigung für irgendwelche Aktionen herangezogen. Es wurde, im Gegensatz zum terroristischen Islamismus, mit offenen Karten gespielt. Den Iren hat die englische Herrschaft nicht gefallen. Also haben sie sich gesagt: "Die bekämpfen wir, bis sie abhauen."



Das mach(t)en die Palästinenser genauso.
Und in beiden Fällen wird der Konflikt zwischen unterschiedlichen Glaubensgemeinschaften ausgetragen und in beiden Fällen gibt es Fälle, in denen allein der Glaube und die Existenz dieses eigentlich politischen Konfliktes für Morde ausreichend waren.



> Die USA im speziellen und die westliche Welt im allgemeinen haben aber im Moment überhaupt kein muslimisches Land dieser Welt irgendwie erobert.



Nach offiziellen Angaben haben die USA Afghanistan erobert und sie üben Militärgewalt im Irak aus.



> Was den Moslems nicht paßt, ist einfach unser Lebensstil.



Stimmt. Vor allem die gebürtigen deutschen Muslime ärgern sich jeden Tag über ihren deutschen Lebensstil. Hoffentlich sprengen sich nicht irgendwann in die Luft, weil sie sich selbst so hassen...



> Aber den werden wir natürlich nicht ändern. Wir schreiben denen ja auch nicht vor, wie sie bei sich daheim leben sollen. Das wäre schließlich auch ein bißchen anmaßend.



Hmm - genaugenommen schreiben ""wir"" (also diejenigen, die dort als "DIE" wahrgenommen/bezeichnet werden) das in Palästina, Afghanistan und im Irak. Wir versuchen es im Iran, Libanon, Syrien, Jordanien und Tschetschenien. Dazu kommen die (keineswegs vergessene) Kolonialgeschichte und Einflüsse über Tourismus und Wirtschaftsbeziehungen, die in diesen oftmals nur eingeschränkt demokratischen Ländern zwar in Zusammenarbeit mit einigen Einheimischen stattfinden, aber keineswegs immer den Konsenz der Mehrheit treffen, sondern im Gegenteil z.T. die Regime stabilisieren.
Die Reaktionen darauf sind nicht angemessen und die identifikation der schuldigen Ziele lässt die amerikanische Zielwahl im Afghanistankrieg wie chirurgische Eingriffe erscheinen - aber es gibt definitiv genug Zündstoff in den globalen Beziehungen, um es einem auch nur leidlich geschickten Demagoge zu ermöglichen, aus ein paar ungebildeten, frustrierten Jugendlichen überzeugte Kämpfer zu machen, wenn er die nötigen finanziellen Mittel hat.


----------



## JePe (4. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Sie lassen sich direkt aus dem Koran begründen, wenn man nicht die falsche Interpretation nimmt.



Immer wieder spannend, dass gerade diejenigen, die den Koran nie gelesen haben, ihn am besten verstehen. Und besser als die meisten Muslime mal sowieso.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (4. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Schau mal, wo diese Kirchen liegen. Irgendwo weit draußen am Land, wo sich kein Moslem davon "gestört" fühlt. Hier reden wir aber von Minaretten an Gebäuden, die mitten in irgendwelchen Städten liegen



War ein halbes Jahr in Sarajevo stationiert. Dort liegen die Minarette und die Kirchtürme nicht weit auseinander.
Mir als Atheisten ging sowohl das "ewige" Läuten der Turmglocken als auch das Vorbeten der Muhezzins auf die Nerven.
Hab's aber hingenommen, weil es nicht mein Land ist. Solche Kombinationen machen für mich als Touristen aber auch die Exotik aus, wegen derer ich doch auch in andere Länder Reisen möchte. 

Hierzulande sehe ich den Minarettbau etwas skeptischer. Ein Minarett paßt imo nicht in ein mittelalterlich gewachsenes Stadtbild (in Mitteleuropa).
Irgendwann sieht alles gleich aus - da kannste auch durch den Ruhrpott fahren, da weiß man auch nicht, in welcher Stadt man gerade ist.


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2009)

Lest euch diesen Artikel durch! 

Für Lesefaule zitiere ich die Hauptaussagen:


> Seit Jahrhunderten lebten und leben Christen und Muslime im Orient zusammen, oft zum gegenseitigen Nutzen: Armenier in der Türkei, Maroniten im Libanon, Kopten in Ägypten, Chaldäer im Irak und Syrien sowie Orthodoxe im ganzen Nahen Osten. Doch *Islamisierung* und Nahostkonflikt, *Vertreibung* und *Drangsalierung* haben die Zahl der Christen dezimiert: Rund zehn Millionen leben heute noch in Ländern mit islamischer Bevölkerungsmehrheit. *Nirgendwo* ist ihnen *freie Religionsausübung*, *Kirchenbau* oder *unbeschränkte Gemeindearbeit gestattet*.


*Marokko:*


> Das Läuten der Kirchenglocken ist seit 1960 offiziell verboten. Es wird als Werbung für den christlichen Glauben angesehen, was untersagt ist. *Dieses Verbot ist religiös begründbar, steht jedoch zur Verfassung im Widerspruch: „Der Staat garantiert die freie Religionsausübung für Jedermann."* _(< erinnert uns das nicht irgendwie an die Schweiz? )_


*Ägypten:*


> Das koptische Weihnachtsfest Anfang Januar konnte nur unter hohen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gefeiert werden. Polizei und Armee bewachten die Kirchen. Man befürchtete „unfreundliche" Aktionen fundamentalistischer Muslime.


*Türkei:*


> Es gibt nur wenige Christen in der Türkei nach der Vertreibung der christlichen Bevölkerungen der Griechen und Armenier.





> Ein Beispiel ist die relativ neue deutsche katholische Kirche in Antalya. Da als Betreiber ein Verein auftritt, konnte das Gotteshaus, eine einfache Mietwohnung, nicht „Kirche" genannt werden.


*Saudi-Arabien:*


> Obwohl in Saudi-Arabien mindestens eine Million christliche Gastarbeiter leben, gibt es in dem Land nicht eine einzige Kirche.





> Im Scheichtum Katar wurde 2008 eine Kirche eingeweiht - wenn auch ohne Kirchturm, ohne Kreuz und ohne Glocken.





> Christen erhalten vor Zivilgerichten nur 50 Prozent der Entschädigungssumme, die einem Muslim im selben Fall zustehen würde.





> Es ist in Saudi-Arabien offiziell verboten, eine andere Religion als den Islam öffentlich zu praktizieren. Auf den Übertritt vom Islam zum Christentum steht die Todesstrafe, Bibeln sind verboten.


Jetzt, wo ich das gelesen habe, bin ich absoluter Befürworter des Minarettverbotes in der Schweiz und dabei pfeif ich jetzt drauf, ob es gegen irgendwelche Menschenrechte verstößt. Wer diese selbst bricht, sollte sich auch nicht darauf berufen dürfen!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Icejester (4. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Habe ich nie behauptet, dass du sie als gute Idee bezeichnest hast. Dennoch haben wir sie (die Christen) gemacht und damit sind wir kein Stückchen besser als die (die Moslems). Eigentlich sogar im Gegenteil, denn ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass der Irakkrieg inzwischen deutlich mehr als nur die knapp 3500 Tote der 9/11-Anschläge gekostet hat....



Ja, davon kann man wohl ausgehen, aber es besteht doch ein großer Unterschied zwischen einem Krieg und einem Terroranschlag. Vor dem Krieg kann man nämlich, wenn man wirklich will, fliehen. Weiterhin sind die Kombattanten eindeutig gekennzeichnet und halten sich an die Genfer Konventionen. Der qualitative Unterschied ist also enorm.




> Und vorallem: Wo denn die Verurteilung dieses Angriffskrieges?!


Die hat es ja reichlich gegeben.



> Solange du von "Moslem" redest, kannst du nicht von "Deutschen" reden und auch nicht von den Taten und/oder Wiedergutmachungen von Deutschen reden. Dann musst du von "Christen" reden und was die alleine in den letzten Jahren getan haben, habe ich mal aufgezählt. Nicht zu vergessen all die anderen Taten, mit denen wir die muslime mehr als nur perfekt gegen uns aufgebracht haben (gegen die Christen, nicht die Deutschen ).


Na gut, mit Deinem ersten Einwand magst Du recht haben. Ich bin halt in erster Linie Deutscher und dann - unter ferner Liefen - irgendwann halt auch mal Christ. Aber an letzteres denke ich normalerweise nicht einmal. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, daß für viele Moslems ihre Religionszugehörigkeit ein wesentlich stärkerer Identifikationsfaktor und ein deutlich bestimmenderes Persönlichkeitsmerkmal als ihre Nationalität ist. Wenn wir das mal als Vergleich der dominanten Persönlichkeitsmerkmale sehen, ist die Gegenüberstellung Deutscher / Moslem wieder absolut statthaft.

Abgesehen davon fiele mir im Moment nicht ein, mit was für Taten die christliche Welt die muslimische in den letzten zehn Jahren gegen sich aufgebracht haben sollte. Kannst Du das konkretisieren?


> Angesichts dessen, dass z.B. in Afghanistan Deutsche grundsätzlich anders und besser angesehen werden als Christen, frage ich mich schon manchmal, ob uns die Muslime in Teilen nicht sogar eindeutig überlegen sind, was toleranz angeht.


Würde ich so nicht sagen, da sie in ihrer "Toleranz" ja offenbar auf ein anderes Merkmal abstellen, als es hier in der Diskusson getan wird. Wenn Du sagst, daß "Deutsche" besser als "Christen" angesehen sind, kann das nur zwei Dinge bedeuten: Entweder werden "Deutsche" im internationalen Vergleich nicht als sonderlich "christlich" wahrgenommen, oder "Deutsche" werden, obwohl sie zum großen Teil Christen sind, doch besser als andere Nationalitäten aufgenommen.

Hierbei muß man aber anfügen, daß man als Deutscher in islamischen Ländern sowieso oftmals positiv aufgenommen wird, was aber leider oft in der Zeit von 1933-1945 begründet liegt. Denn wenn es eine Bevölkerungsgruppe gibt, die Moselms weniger als Christen schätzen, dann sind das wohl Juden.



> Worauf sich dein letzter Satz jetzt bezieht weiß ich gerade nicht, könnte sich auch genauso gut auf die Muslime beziehen?!


Wer läßt denn hier die ganze Zeit Drohbotschaften los? Die letzte war übrigens vor gar nicht so langer Zeit vor unserer Bundestagswahl direkt gegen Deutschland gerichtet.



> Wohl genau deswegen, weil sich die Gruppen auch in ihrem Selbstverständnis genau deswegen unterscheiden?
> 
> Der eine Teil ist eben die Geschichte und die Fakten, der andere eben das subjektive Teil und die daher zugehörigen Schluchten. Schon alleine die Bezeichnung der Parteien spricht Bände, wie wichtig die Konfession in diesem Zusammenhang ist.


Würde ich so nicht sagen, weil die dahinter stehenden Politikkonzepte, abgesehen von ihren gegenläufigen Zielen (Freiheit vs. Okkupation), nicht unterschiedlich sind.



> Warum ist "Protestanten" vs. "Katholiken" jetzt einfacher als "Briten" vs. "Iren"? Ich finde letzteres sogar deutlich einfacher und sogar deutlich prägnanter, vorallem angesichts deiner angeblichen Erklärung von den Wurzeln des Konflikts (Annektierung von Irland durch die Briten). Offenbar spielt die Konfession da eine deutlich größere Rolle, als es die objektiven Fakten tun.


Wie schon gesagt, es ist die Selbstbezeichung auf Basis einer teilweisen Selbstselektion in unterschiedliche Gruppen. Inwiefern sich die Engländer an dieser Stelle, die zum Teil natürlich alteingesessene Familien sind und seit Generationen in Irland leben, überhaupt noch als "Engländer" im Sinne einer Abstammung von der größeren Insel definieren, bleibt dabei absolut offen. Dies ist aus ihrer Sicht vermutlich auch nützlich, weil so die Integration von Neuankömmlingen in ihre Gruppe leichter zu bewerkstelligen sein sollte.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun - beim "meist" fängt es schon: Bei weitem nicht alle Minarette weisen eine Verdickung auf, also kein Grund, alle zu verbieten.
> Umgekehrt müsste man aber z.B. Wassertürmen verbieten (statt dessen kommen sie unter Denkmalschutz) und zu Fernsehtürmen oder ähnlichem muss man wohl auch nichts sagen? Sogar Kirchtürme haben zuweilen absonderliche Schwerpunkte.



Wasser- und Fernsehtürme sehe ich ehrlich gesagt im Alltag deutlich seltener als Kirchtürme oder Minarette. Wassertürme habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben vielleicht zwei oder drei in natura gesehen.




> Nun, in der Rubrik "überladen mit Verzierungen" muss sich das Christentum wohl definitiv nicht verstecken, da sind einige Minarette -sogar schweizer- harmlos dagegen. Von anderen Kulturen, die weiterhin bauen dürfen (auch knubbelig), mal ganz zu schweigen.
> Wie oben: Die Schweizer erlauben verzierte Türme, verbieten aber unverzierte Minarette.


Du wirfst hier aber Bauwerke aus völlig verschiedenen Epochen durcheinander. Daß sich Baustile im Laufe der Zeit ändern, ist normal und begrüßenswert. Sonst gäbe es keine kulturelle Evolution. Du darfst, um einen statthaften Vergleich anzustellen, vielleicht die letzten 50 Jahre betrachten, wobei ich den Zeitraum sogar lieber noch kürzer fassen würde. Daß ein Aztekenbau wenig Ähnlichkeit mit dem Kreml hat, ist weder überraschend, noch schwierig zu erklären. Erklärungsbedürftig wäre viel her die Frage, wieso Kirchtürme einer so großen Variation über die Zeit hinweg unterworfen sind, während Moscheen immer nach Schema F gebaut werden? Im Gegenteil, da scheint sich ja, wenn man sich Bilder der jüngeren anschaut, eine immer größere Vereinheitlichung herauszukristallisieren, deren Stil aber leider nicht zur modernen europäischen Architektur paßt.


> Zusammenfassend: Das neue schweizer Gesetzt dient nicht dazu, Bauten mit bestimmten Proportionen, Profilen oder Mustern zu verbieten.
> Es muss einen anderen Grund haben, warum Minarette gezielt verboten wurden - ich schlage weiterhin die Regligion vor, bin aber gespannt, ob dir noch weitere optische Merkmale auffallen, die an allen Minaretten -und nur da- störend wirkend und die ein Verbotsgrund sein könnten, der nicht gezielt eine Religion diskrimieren will.


Ich bin mir recht sicher, würden sie sich besser in unsere Stadtbilder einfügen, wäre niemand überhaupt auch nur auf die Idee gekommen, so ein Verbot anzuregen, weil sie - und das ist ganz entscheidend! - niemandem in so hohem Maße ins Auge gefallen wären. Wieso können sie sich bspw. nicht an so einem Baustil orientieren:
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/2271863.jpg
oder an sowas:
http://plus.maths.org/issue42/features/foster/egg.jpg

Oder wie wäre es hiermit? http://www.alovelyworld.com/webfranc/gimage/fra066.jpg Das ist sogar eine Kirche.

Schön, schnörkellos, klar.



> Tat es das?
> Zumindest auf staatsebene wurden Irak und Afghanistan mehrfach als alleinige Ausnahmen hervorgehoben, die nicht ihr Beileid bekundet haben. (und der Irak wurde zu dem Zeitpunkt alle paar Monate mal von den USA bombadiert, Afghanistan wurde innerhalb von 2 Tagen mit Forderungen belegt... - beides nicht zu unrecht, aber seinerseits ein verständlicher Grund für gewisse Reaktionen). Ich glaube, sogar Gaddafi (der damals noch nicht der neue beste Ölscheich Freund der EU war) hat die Taten als nicht ganz prall bezeichnet.
> Islamische Verbände haben zumindest in Deutschland ihr Entsetzen ausgesprochen. (von woanders habe ich keine Berichte gehört - das gilt aber für alle Religionen und ich vermute mal, spanische Juden haben auch nicht applaudiert)
> Auf Bevölkerungsebene mag die Sache anders ausgesehen haben, da hab ich keine Statistiken - für die Medien gilt wiederum: Wenn man insgesamt 700-800 unterschiedliche Personen zu Gesicht bekommen hat, die sich definitiv gefreut haben, war das viel. Ob die Medien die repräsentativ gezeigt haben, oder weil sie so schön in das Bild passen, das die Leute sehen wollen (ggf. noch "die das spezifische Publikum sehen möchte", wenn man nicht sehr auf seinen Medienkonsum achtet), lässt sich wohl schwer sagen.


Gaddhafi ist sowieso ein Kuriosum der internationalen Politik. Den würde ich mal als überhaupt nicht repräsentativ sehen wollen. Und wenn da Politiker aus islamischen Staaten sich wirklich geäußert und ihre Bestürzung bekundet haben sollten, haben sie das jedenfalls sehr wenig öffentlichkeitswirksam gemacht, was für Politiker doch eigentlich eher selten ist. Ich habe davon zumindest gar nichts mitbekommen. Von irgendwelchen jubelnden Massen, die Amerikafahnen verbrennen, habe ich allerdings ziemlich viele Bilder vor Augen.



> Meinst du nicht, dass das vielleicht ein kleines bißchen zu weit geht?
> Oder fragen wir mal so rum:
> Wie oft warst du mit deiner Ablehnung gegenüber den Völkermord in Ruanda schon in den Nachrichten? (überhaupt mal in der Öffentlichkeit kundgetan?)
> Eben.
> Aber hast du ihn unterstützen wollen?


Bin ich Politiker? Wäre sowas meine Aufgabe? Ich denke, nein.




> So ähnlich, wie es bei Mitteleuropäern "keine Ausnahme" ist, Menschenhandel und Zwangsprostitution zu betreiben?
> Ich persönlich würde den Ausnahmebegriff etwas weiter fassen, da ich mich nämlich von sehr vielem Ausnehmen möchte, was 0,00x% der Deutschen machen.


Wieso? Menschenhandel und Zwangsprostitution aus den Ostblockstaaten sind hier durchaus ein Problem. Das kann man doch auch ganz offen mal ansprechen. Ich kann mir sogar sehr gut vorstellen, daß viele von den Osteurpäerinnen in hiesigen Bordellen ihren Job nicht unbedingt ganz freiwillig machen.




> Sagen wir mal so: Sie lassen sich direkt aus dem Koran begründen, wenn man nicht die falsche Interpretation nimmt. Ob jemand nun das glaubt, was er sagt, predigt, lebt und als heilige Schrift verkauft, kann man nie abschließend sagen.


Das Spannende ist, daß Du hier von der "richtigen" bzw. "nicht falschen" Interpretation sprichst, aber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, noch vor ein paar Beiträgen gegen die Bezeichnung der "falschen" und der "richtigen" Religion auf die Barrikaden gegangen bist. Wie unterscheiden sich denn "falsche" und "richtige" Interpretationen von eben solchen Religionen? Heißt das, Deiner Meinung gibt es keine "falsche" Religion, wohl aber eine "falsche" Auslegung einer prinzipiell nicht falsch sein könnenden Religion? Und kommt das nicht auf dasselbe raus?
Wenn ich Dich an dieser Stelle recht verstehe, willst Du jedem Menschen seine eigenen Glaubensgrundsätze zuerkennen, aber innerhalb dieser Glaubensgrundsätze (die Du, den Eindruck habe ich wengistens, gar nicht zu teilen scheinst) über richtige und falsche Interpretation derselben als Außenstehender entscheiden. Es macht aber keinen Unterschied, ob ich die Religion eines Menschen mißbillige, oder nur seine Auslegung der Religion, weil beides untrennbar miteinander verknüpft ist.
Und gerade im Islam unterscheiden sich die Auslegungen desselben Grundwerks doch sehr. Die sunnitische Strömung hat klare Unterschiede zur schiitischen, und die alevitische ist noch einmal anders. Daneben gibt es möglicherweise auch noch eine Vielzahl anderer Auffassungen. Jeder ist aber zu eigen, daß sie - wie jede Religion - ihre Glaubenssätze absolut stellt und eine Diskussion über "richtig" und "falsch", wie in allen Glaubensdingen, überhaupt nicht geführt werden kann, weil sie sich jeder objektiven Argumentation von Natur aus verschließen.



> Sicherlich bleibt es das. Aber wenn du den Grund für das Unrecht zur Hand nehmen willst, um weitere Personen mit dem Unrecht zu verknüpfen, dann macht es wohl einen großen Unterschied, ob du den richtigen oder einen vorgeschobenen, unpassenden Grund hast, oder?
> Beispiel: Nazis töten Einwanderer, weil Nazis deutsch sind und die Einwanderer es mal nicht waren. Sagen die Täter auch so.
> Du bist Deutsch (nehme ich jetzt mal an). Was sagt das über dich aus?
> Eben.
> Genauso viel sagt es über einen Muslimen aus, dass sein Glauben den Namen dessen trägt, was OBL als Grund angibt.


Stimmt. Und als Deutscher stehe ich da ja auch prinzipiell unter Generalverdacht. Das ist nicht schön, aber damit muß man sich leider abfinden.



> Das mach(t)en die Palästinenser genauso.
> Und in beiden Fällen wird der Konflikt zwischen unterschiedlichen Glaubensgemeinschaften ausgetragen und in beiden Fällen gibt es Fälle, in denen allein der Glaube und die Existenz dieses eigentlich politischen Konfliktes für Morde ausreichend waren.


Ich verstehe Dich an der Stelle nicht ganz. Du gibst doch zu, daß es ein eigentlich politischer Konflikt ist.
Wobei das Beispiel Israel - Palästina ein wenig unglücklich gewählt ist. Sicherlich gibt es da große religiöse Spannungen, aber der eigentliche Grund ist die Landnahme Israels in den Golanhöhen, die aus geostrategischer Sicht für Israel absolut überlebenswichtig sind. Man kann natürlich darüber streiten, ob es so eine brilliante Idee war, dieses Land ausgerechnet an dieser Stelle gegen den Willen der arabischen Staaten aus dem Boden zu stampfen, aber was vergangen ist, können wir ja jetzt nicht mehr ungeschehen machen.




> Nach offiziellen Angaben haben die USA Afghanistan erobert und sie üben Militärgewalt im Irak aus.


Wäre mir neu, daß es jetzt 51 US-Bundesstaaten gibt.




> Stimmt. Vor allem die gebürtigen deutschen Muslime ärgern sich jeden Tag über ihren deutschen Lebensstil. Hoffentlich sprengen sich nicht irgendwann in die Luft, weil sie sich selbst so hassen...


Wieviele davon pflegen denn einen "deutschen" Lebensstil (sofern sich der überhaupt definieren läßt)? Ich würde doch eher mal sagen, wir schauen, wieviele einen aufgeklärten mitteleuropäischen Lebensstil pflegen. Und die scheinen ganz ehrlich in der Minderheit zu sein.




> Hmm - genaugenommen schreiben ""wir"" (also diejenigen, die dort als "DIE" wahrgenommen/bezeichnet werden) das in Palästina, Afghanistan und im Irak. Wir versuchen es im Iran, Libanon, Syrien, Jordanien und Tschetschenien. Dazu kommen die (keineswegs vergessene) Kolonialgeschichte und Einflüsse über Tourismus und Wirtschaftsbeziehungen, die in diesen oftmals nur eingeschränkt demokratischen Ländern zwar in Zusammenarbeit mit einigen Einheimischen stattfinden, aber keineswegs immer den Konsenz der Mehrheit treffen, sondern im Gegenteil z.T. die Regime stabilisieren.


Ich wüßte nicht, wo wir ihnen vorschreiben, daß sie Dieben keine Hände abhacken oder ihre Frauen nicht unter Metern von Stoff begraben sollen. Noch schreiben wir ihnen vor, daß überall Alkohol käuflich zu erwerben sein soll oder alle Schweinefleisch essen sollen. Wir schreiben ihnen auch nicht vor, daß sie zum Beispiel religiöse Minderheiten nicht benachteiligen sollen. Es kann schon sein, daß da mal Anregungen gemacht werden, aber Vorschriften sehen wohl ganz klar anders aus.


> Die Reaktionen darauf sind nicht angemessen und die identifikation der schuldigen Ziele lässt die amerikanische Zielwahl im Afghanistankrieg wie chirurgische Eingriffe erscheinen - aber es gibt definitiv genug Zündstoff in den globalen Beziehungen, um es einem auch nur leidlich geschickten Demagoge zu ermöglichen, aus ein paar ungebildeten, frustrierten Jugendlichen überzeugte Kämpfer zu machen, wenn er die nötigen finanziellen Mittel hat.


Ein leidlich geschickter Demagoge kann sowas in praktisch jedem Land vor jedem Hintergrund durchführen. Da braucht es keinen Zündstoff im Bereich der globalen Beziehungen. Es reicht doch, wenn den Leuten suggeriert wird, dieser Zündstoff wäre vorhanden. Und das ist immer möglich.



boss3D schrieb:


> Lest euch diesen Artikel durch!
> 
> Für Lesefaule zitiere ich die Hauptaussagen:
> 
> ...



Ja, der gegenseitige Nutzen war wirklich groß. Hat ja nur zu einem kleinen Völkermord geführt.


----------



## Bucklew (4. Dezember 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, davon kann man wohl ausgehen, aber es besteht doch ein großer Unterschied zwischen einem Krieg und einem Terroranschlag. Vor dem Krieg kann man nämlich, wenn man wirklich will, fliehen. Weiterhin sind die Kombattanten eindeutig gekennzeichnet und halten sich an die Genfer Konventionen. Der qualitative Unterschied ist also enorm.


Es gab keine offizielle Kriegserklärung, daher ist das mit dem fliehen wohl nur ein ziemlicher Witz, oder? Noch dazu haben die Muslime die USA nicht annektiert und sich eine Muslimenfreundliche Regierung da hin gesetzt. Daher hast du mit einem Punkt sicherlich Recht: Der qualitative Unterschied ist enorm.



Icejester schrieb:


> Die hat es ja reichlich gegeben.


Wo denn? Angesichts dessen, dass ein Staat einen Angriffskrieg (!) gegen eine (im Endeffekt friedliche) Nation geführt hat, waren die Reaktionen nur eines: lächerlich. Das das gerade die muslimische Welt so sieht, sollte jawohl klar sein.

Wie kann es sein, dass sich die USA und Verbündete für dieses Verbrechen noch nicht verantworten mussten?

Und da fängst ja erst an. Wie schaut es mit Guatanamo aus? Was ist mit den Verschleppungen von Menschen aus irgendwelchen fremden Ländern dahin? Die Liste lässt sich jetzt noch beliebig fortsetzen. Im Vergleich dazu sind die Muslime ja nun wirklich in letzter Zeit verdammt friedlich gewesen im vergleich zu uns Christen in Form der USA.

Wie sagt man doch so schön? Mitgefangen, Mitgehangen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Na gut, mit Deinem ersten Einwand magst Du recht haben. Ich bin halt in erster Linie Deutscher und dann - unter ferner Liefen - irgendwann halt auch mal Christ. Aber an letzteres denke ich normalerweise nicht einmal. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, daß für viele Moslems ihre Religionszugehörigkeit ein wesentlich stärkerer Identifikationsfaktor und ein deutlich bestimmenderes Persönlichkeitsmerkmal als ihre Nationalität ist. Wenn wir das mal als Vergleich der dominanten Persönlichkeitsmerkmale sehen, ist die Gegenüberstellung Deutscher / Moslem wieder absolut statthaft.


Mit wievielen Moslems hast du gesprochen, um das zu entscheiden? Sorry, aber dein offensichtlich von "BILD dir deine Meinung" geprägtes Weltbild über die Moslems ist schon verdammt peinlich. Und selbst WENN (!) die Moslems so stark religiös geprägt wären, so würden sie natürlich auch die Christen einfach so als Christen sehen und nicht Deutsche/Amerikaner/ etc.

Das dem allerdings nicht so ist und die Moslems zu deutlich mehr Differenzierungsfähigkeit fähig sind als ein Großteil der unsrigen Bevölkerung, beiweist ja eben z.B. Afghanistan, wo die amerikanischen Soldaten mit deutschen Flaggen herumliefen, weil die deutschen dort sehr viel besser angesehen waren.

Schade, dass wir, die wir uns doch für so toll, offen und tolerant halte, nicht fähig sind so weit zu differenzien. Finde ich, ganz offen gesagt, ziemlich erbärmlich und peinlich! Dieser Thread ist auch ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, so mancher CSU-Stammtisch wäre wohl sachlicher...



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon fiele mir im Moment nicht ein, mit was für Taten die christliche Welt die muslimische in den letzten zehn Jahren gegen sich aufgebracht haben sollte. Kannst Du das konkretisieren?


Z.b. wurde im Laufe des ersten Irakkrieges viele USA-Armeebasen rund um den Irak aufgebaut. Das ungläuige sich in der Nähe der heiligen Städte des Islams niederlassen ist für Moslems nunmal ein absoluter Affron. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die nicht gerade zuvorkommend sind.

Und ich rede jetzt nicht von den Taten der letzten Jahre wie Guatanamo, Angriffskrieg gegen Afghanistan/Irak usw. (s.o.).



Icejester schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen, da sie in ihrer "Toleranz" ja offenbar auf ein anderes Merkmal abstellen, als es hier in der Diskusson getan wird. Wenn Du sagst, daß "Deutsche" besser als "Christen" angesehen sind, kann das nur zwei Dinge bedeuten: Entweder werden "Deutsche" im internationalen Vergleich nicht als sonderlich "christlich" wahrgenommen, oder "Deutsche" werden, obwohl sie zum großen Teil Christen sind, doch besser als andere Nationalitäten aufgenommen.


Nein, "Deutsche" werden als besser angesehen als "Amerikaner". Angesichts dessen, dass es für uns nur Moslems gibt, scheinen die bösen Moslems eine deutlich besser differenzierte Weltansicht zu haben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Hierbei muß man aber anfügen, daß man als Deutscher in islamischen Ländern sowieso oftmals positiv aufgenommen wird, was aber leider oft in der Zeit von 1933-1945 begründet liegt. Denn wenn es eine Bevölkerungsgruppe gibt, die Moselms weniger als Christen schätzen, dann sind das wohl Juden.


Es wird absurd...



Icejester schrieb:


> Wer läßt denn hier die ganze Zeit Drohbotschaften los? Die letzte war übrigens vor gar nicht so langer Zeit vor unserer Bundestagswahl direkt gegen Deutschland gerichtet.


Die einen lassen Drohbotschaften los, wir zerbomben derweil deren Länder und Städte - und finden es auch noch toll.



Icejester schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen, weil die dahinter stehenden Politikkonzepte, abgesehen von ihren gegenläufigen Zielen (Freiheit vs. Okkupation), nicht unterschiedlich sind.


Dabei ignorierst du aber die Urgeschichte dieses Konfliktes. Irland wurde unter Heinrich VIII. unterworfen und stand von da aus komplett unter englischer Herrschaft. Dieser löste sich später von der katholischen Kirche und wurde Protestant und zwang natürlich auch seine Bevölkerung ebenfalls zum Protestantismus zu wechseln. Das klappte zwar in England, nicht aber in Irland. Unter Elisabeth I. wurde das ganze noch forciert und es wurden viele Aufstände gegen die Konvertierung blutig niedergeschlagen. Und genau an diesem Punkte ist dieser Konflikt von seinen Wurzeln her mitnichten "Engländer" vs. "Iren", denn vorher gab es zwischen beiden keine Konfessionstrennung, die entstand erst durch die Engländer.



Icejester schrieb:


> Oder wie wäre es hiermit? http://www.alovelyworld.com/webfranc/gimage/fra066.jpg Das ist sogar eine Kirche.
> 
> Schön, schnörkellos, klar.


Den hässlichen Bau findest du SCHÖN?!?!?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem bei den Muslimen ist meiner Meinung nach, dass sie noch keine Reform in ihrem Glaubesschema durchlebt haben, wie es das Christentum hatte.
Dass es natürlich immer noch fanatische Christen gibt, ist klar, aber das sind doch eher nur eine Randerscheinung.
Wenn ich aber Saudi Arabien anschauen (OK, mieser Maßstab, weils ein diktatorisches Regime ist), dann ist Religionsfreiheit halt etwas, dass ein Land auch geben muss, eher dessen Bürger es für sich in anderen Ländern einklagen können.


----------



## Bucklew (4. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass es natürlich immer noch fanatische Christen gibt, ist klar, aber das sind doch eher nur eine Randerscheinung.


Randerscheinung? Mal etwas über die religiösen Rechten in den USA gelesen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Randerscheinung? Mal etwas über die religiösen Rechten in den USA gelesen?


 
Ich rede von Deutschland.
Wenn ich USA anschaue, dann muss ich nur die letzen Filme und Serien angucken, da schreiben religiöse Rechte fleißig mit.


----------



## Bucklew (4. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede von Deutschland.
> Wenn ich USA anschaue, dann muss ich nur die letzen Filme und Serien angucken, da schreiben religiöse Rechte fleißig mit.


Eben. Es ist aber nunmal falsch zu sagen "die Moslems" und da alle Moslems von der Türkei bis sonstwo in einen Topf zu werfen, während die Christen dann fein säuberlich in alle möglichen Nationalitäten aufgeteilt und beurteilt werden.


----------



## Genghis99 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch überlegt, diesen Thread zu eröffnen. Ich habe es nicht getan, aus den gleichen Gründen, weshalb ich finde, das er geschlossen werden sollte.


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2009)

Meine Meinung ist das es ein Volksentscheid war. Menschen eines Landes haben nach dem Prinzip der Mehrheit entschieden keine Minarette MEHR zu wollen. Nur fair. Das war vollkommen legitim. Jetzt dagegen zu quatschen und zu sagen es sei diskriminierend ist ungerecht. Ich finde sowas sollte auch in Deutschland in der ein oder anderen Frage gemacht werden. Bin mir sicher das hier auch die ein oder andere Sache vom Volk anders entschieden worden wäre und es auch in Zukunft würde. Ich lebe in einem Land.Arbeite,zahle Steuern,trage zum Wachstum dieses Landes bei,es ernährt mich,meine Familie.... warum soll ich nicht gemeinsam mit meinen Landsmännern mit denen ich die gleiche Kultur pflege entscheiden dürfen was hier passiert,erlaubt,gebaut,wann und wo geraucht wird....


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Eben. Es ist aber nunmal falsch zu sagen "die Moslems" und da alle Moslems von der Türkei bis sonstwo in einen Topf zu werfen, während die Christen dann fein säuberlich in alle möglichen Nationalitäten aufgeteilt und beurteilt werden.


 
Nun ja, es gibt verschiedene Konfessionen des Christentums und wenn man guckt, dann gehören Katholiken nicht zu den christlichen Rechten in den USA.
Und die Chrsiten in England sind auch andere als in Berlin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Für Lesefaule zitiere ich die Hauptaussagen:
> 
> Jetzt, wo ich das gelesen habe, bin ich absoluter Befürworter des Minarettverbotes in der Schweiz und dabei pfeif ich jetzt drauf, ob es gegen irgendwelche Menschenrechte verstößt. Wer diese selbst bricht, sollte sich auch nicht darauf berufen dürfen!



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass von einem guten Verhältniss in der Vergangenheit die Rede ist und das die zeitlichen Angaben für negative Dinge meist sehr, sehr jung sind?
Oder anders: Das die Entwicklungen, die du hier anführst, eine Veränderung darstellen, die sich in einer Zeit ereignet hat, in der sich der Islam nicht verändert hat (bekanntermaßen ist der ja ziemlich statisch...), so dass es wenig plausibel erscheint, dass er die Ursache dafür ist?
(Was wiederum bedeuten würde, dass Maßnahmen, die sich gegen den Islam richten, nichts an den Problemen ändern und im Gegenteil sogar Leute betreffen, die gar nichts getan haben)

Anm. könnte man auch noch, welche westlichen Einrichtungen gerade die letzte genannte (und schlimmste) Nation mit Inbrunst hofieren...





Icejester schrieb:


> Vor dem Krieg kann man nämlich, wenn man wirklich will, fliehen.



Ich möchte dich sehen, wie du vor einer B1 davon läufst...
Hochmoderne militärische Einheiten sind weit schneller unterwegs, als der durchschnittliche Flüchtling und in einer von Wüsten geprägten Region gibt es auch schlichtweg nichts, wohin ma fliehen könnte.



> Weiterhin sind die Kombattanten eindeutig gekennzeichnet und halten sich an die Genfer Konventionen.



Das ist ein Zirkelschluss.
Wenn der Gegner sich nichtmal Uniformen leistet, Gefangene Opfer sadistischer Spiele und z.T. tödlicher Folgermethoden werden, dann nennt man es eben nicht mehr Krieg, sondern "Terrorbekämpfung".
Das ändert aber leider nichts daran, dass der nicht-Krieg, den die USA im Irak und noch einige mehr in Afghanistan führen, eine Katastrophe für die Menschen in der Region ist.



> Die hat es ja reichlich gegeben.



In Foren vielleicht.
Ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass irgendwelche Sanktionen für diesen Bruch des Völkerrechts verhängt wurden. Z.B. Deutschland auf den Irakkrieg mit einer Intensivierung der Beziehungen (aka Einschleimen) reagiert.
Das nenn ich nicht Kritik.



> Na gut, mit Deinem ersten Einwand magst Du recht haben. Ich bin halt in erster Linie Deutscher und dann - unter ferner Liefen - irgendwann halt auch mal Christ. Aber an letzteres denke ich normalerweise nicht einmal. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, daß für viele Moslems ihre Religionszugehörigkeit ein wesentlich stärkerer Identifikationsfaktor und ein deutlich bestimmenderes Persönlichkeitsmerkmal als ihre Nationalität ist. Wenn wir das mal als Vergleich der dominanten Persönlichkeitsmerkmale sehen, ist die Gegenüberstellung Deutscher / Moslem wieder absolut statthaft.



Du musst aufpassen, dass du Glauben, Traditionen, Kultur und Ethnie nicht verwechselst. Wie diverse Kämpfe innerhalb der islamischen Welt zeigen, sind Muslime hervorragend dazu in der Lage, über sich etwas anderes als den Glauben zu definieren und ihrem gegenüber die Rübe einzuschlagen. Da müssen die sich hinter keinem westlichen Teilnehmer der Kriege des letzten Jahrhunderts verstecken.
Genauso können sich Muslime von Indien bis Marokko über ihre Wurzeln in der arabisch/persischen Kultur als Einheit verstehen, die man z.B. in Kontrast zur "westlich" geprägten Kultur sehen kann, die sich dann aber eben nicht aus EU und USA besteht, sondern sich von Kap Horn bis Kamtschatka erstreckt.

Das wichtige: Während die Unterschiede bei Betrachtung des mittleren Ostens oft vernachlässigbar erscheinen, können sie extrem wichtig sein, wenn man sich Europa anguckt. Muslime, die hier leben, haben ggf. christliche Vorfahren, sind aber aus Überzeugung zu einem anderen Glauben konvertiert (und haben ggf. eine deutlich andere Vorstellung davon, wie der aussieht, als der durchschnittliche Afghane). Muslime, die hier leben, sind vielleicht auch genau die Personen, die aus Marokko geflohen sind, weil sie dortige Missstände, die wir anprangern, ebenfalls verwerflich und unerträglich finden. Aber weil sie wissen, dass diese Missstände nicht aus dem Islam, sondern der örtlichen Tradition begründet sind, haben sie weiterhin ihren Glauben.

Und genau deswegen wird es extrem ungerecht, wenn man Muslimen in der Schweiz etwas verbietet, weil einem die Tradition von z.B. Pakistan und die Kultur von Saudi Arabien nicht gefallen, man sich aber nie ausreichend mit dem Islam, der Tradition und der Kultur befasst hat, um zu begreifen, was was ist.



> Abgesehen davon fiele mir im Moment nicht ein, mit was für Taten die christliche Welt die muslimische in den letzten zehn Jahren gegen sich aufgebracht haben sollte.



10Jahre?
Überleg dir mal, wie rückständig dir diejenigen erscheinen, die tatsächlich schon Angriffe auf die christliche Welt durchgeführt haben. Derart traditionalistisch veranlagte Personen denken nicht in 9-10 Jahren. Die schaffen es selbst in christlichen Teilen Europas, Blutfehden über Jahrhundete zu führen. Was die aufbringt, fängt im Worst Case bei den Kreuzzügen an, reicht über die komplette Kolonialgeschichte und Israel bis hin zu Golfkriegen, Ölkonzernen und Coca Cola.




> Wenn Du sagst, daß "Deutsche" besser als "Christen" angesehen sind, kann das nur zwei Dinge bedeuten: Entweder werden "Deutsche" im internationalen Vergleich nicht als sonderlich "christlich" wahrgenommen, oder "Deutsche" werden, obwohl sie zum großen Teil Christen sind, doch besser als andere Nationalitäten aufgenommen.



Afaik sind Deutsche zum überwiegenden Teil nicht praktizierende Christen. Das würde aber in gleichem Maße z.B. für die USA gelten. Was das Beispiel unabhängig von den Gründen zeigt: Die Leute in Afghanistan sind offensichtlich in der Lage, zu differenzieren.
Einige Leute hier im Forum dagegen stecken z.B. alles von Indonesien bis Marokko und von Mosambik bis Hamburg in eine Schublade.



> Wer läßt denn hier die ganze Zeit Drohbotschaften los?



Gute Frage: Wer macht das?
Und vor allem: wer macht das alles nicht?




> Wasser- und Fernsehtürme sehe ich ehrlich gesagt im Alltag deutlich seltener als Kirchtürme oder Minarette. Wassertürme habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben vielleicht zwei oder drei in natura gesehen.



Damit hast du ja schon fast so viele gesehen, wie es Minarette in der Schweiz gibt.
Ich für meinen Teil kenne mindestens 4 Fernseh- und 2 Wassertürme - und null Minarette (in Deutschland)



> Du wirfst hier aber Bauwerke aus völlig verschiedenen Epochen durcheinander.



Und?
Macht das Schweizer Gesetz doch auch.
Und du auch. Eines deiner Argumente (wenn nicht sogar DAS Argument) war schließlich der Kontrast zwischen einem neuen Bauwerk und der "typischen" Stadt.
Das setzt ja wohl vorraus, dass es eine "typische", gewachsene Stadt gibt, die all die Stile in sich vereinigen kann, die die christlich geprägte Welt so hervor gebracht hat, oder?



> Erklärungsbedürftig wäre viel her die Frage, wieso Kirchtürme einer so großen Variation über die Zeit hinweg unterworfen sind, während Moscheen immer nach Schema F gebaut werden?



Die Bilder, die ich dir gezeigt habe, sollten eigentlich auch eine gewisse Variabilität in der Gestaltungsmöglichkeit von Minaretten belegen, oder?
Und Kirchtürme werden (okay: wurden. Schließlich ist man froh, wenn man überhaupt mal einen reinlockt, Neubau unnötig) imho ebenfalls nach dem Schema F gebaut. Nur nimmt man die typische Dorfkirche, die an jeder Ecke steht und immer wieder gleich aussieht, nicht mehr so bewusst war. Eine tolle Vielfalt zeigen die großen Dome und Kirchen, die aber letztlich ein Sammelsurium aus rund einem Jahrtausend Baukunst darstellen. Über solche Zeiträume kann man sich auch in islamischen Ländern einiges zusammensammeln.



> Ich bin mir recht sicher, würden sie sich besser in unsere Stadtbilder einfügen, wäre niemand überhaupt auch nur auf die Idee gekommen, so ein Verbot anzuregen, weil sie - und das ist ganz entscheidend! - niemandem in so hohem Maße ins Auge gefallen wären.



Wieviele Minarette gibt es in der Schweiz?
Wieviele Schweizer haben wohl noch GAR kein gesehen?
Wieviele von den anderen haben sich wohl dran gestört?
Und wo bitte schön ist der erste Gedanke nach "ich mag den Stil nicht" "also verbiete ich alles, was so heißt" - und nicht "also verbiete ich den Stil"?



> Wieso können sie sich bspw. nicht an so einem Baustil orientieren:
> http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/2271863.jpg
> oder an sowas:
> http://plus.maths.org/issue42/features/foster/egg.jpg
> ...



Nun:
Die ersten beiden Gebäude sind ein bißchen Ineffizient als Gebetshaus. Da braucht man einen möglichst großen Saal, der ~Paterre liegt und ein hohen Turm, weil irgendwie alle repräsentativen Gebäude ihr Phallussymbol brauchen 
Beides zu vereinen bedeutet, dass man jede Menge Etagen baut, die niemand nutzt - eine gewisse Trennung zwischen beiden Komponenten wird es also immer geben. Aber man kann, um in der Nähe des Eis zu bleiben, erwiesenermaßen Minarette in Fassform bauen und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sich auch ein klassisches Ocker oder Weiß für die Fassade machen lässt, falls die Umgebung das wünscht. (blau-grüne Verglasungen sind aber imho auch nicht näher am traditionell-christlichen dran, als dieses Türkis.) Auch beim Stil des  Hauptbauwerkes (das sieht zwar imho ******* aus, würde mitten im Frankfurter Bankenviertel kein bißchen auffallen) lässt sich was machen, wenn jemand fragt.
Wenn.
Wenn stattdessen ein Verbot kommt...
Ich sag mal: Integration nach dem Trial&Error verfahren wird eine langwierige, holprige Angelegenheit.



> Und wenn da Politiker aus islamischen Staaten sich wirklich geäußert und ihre Bestürzung bekundet haben sollten, haben sie das jedenfalls sehr wenig öffentlichkeitswirksam gemacht, was für Politiker doch eigentlich eher selten ist. Ich habe davon zumindest gar nichts mitbekommen.



Hast du die Medien dieser Länder konsumiert?
Nein? Tjo...
Ich vermute mal, du hast auch von Bestürzung in Chile nichts gehört. Oder von Trauer in Vietnam. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass die Leute da alle die USA hassen, sondern das liegt schlichtweg daran, dass europäische Medien zu 90% aus Europa und weiteren 5% aus den USA entwickeln. Afrika? Unter 1 Million Toten doch gar keinen Bericht wert.



> Von irgendwelchen jubelnden Massen, die Amerikafahnen verbrennen, habe ich allerdings ziemlich viele Bilder vor Augen.



Jup, die werden sehr gerne gezeigt. Zum einen haben sie was mit den USA zu tun, zum anderen kann man sie bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit bringen, weil die USA als Weltmacht einfach überall mit drin hängen.



> Bin ich Politiker? Wäre sowas meine Aufgabe? Ich denke, nein.



Ich denke, wenn du alle Muslime dieser Welt verurteilen willst, weil sie dir ihre Trauer nicht stark genug gezeigt haben, hast du moralisch kein Recht, für dich zu beanspruchen, auf der Couch zu liegen und den Job deinen Politikern zu überlassen.



> Wieso? Menschenhandel und Zwangsprostitution aus den Ostblockstaaten sind hier durchaus ein Problem. Das kann man doch auch ganz offen mal ansprechen.



Es geht nicht um offen ansprechen.
Es geht darum, allen Christen der Welt die Schuld daran zu geben, deswegen Kriege anzufangen und ihnen aus diesem Grund die Ausübung ihrer Kultur zu untersagen.
Den genau das ist es, was umgekehrt mit Muslimen wegen "Terror" gemacht wird.



> Das Spannende ist, daß Du hier von der "richtigen" bzw. "nicht falschen" Interpretation sprichst, aber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, noch vor ein paar Beiträgen gegen die Bezeichnung der "falschen" und der "richtigen" Religion auf die Barrikaden gegangen bist.



Fettnäpfchen  



> Wie unterscheiden sich denn "falsche" und "richtige" Interpretationen von eben solchen Religionen?



In dem Fall meinte ich schlichtweg "Die Übersetzung, die zu der Aussage passt". Der Koran wird wort-wörtlich überliefert und das Original liegt demnach weitesgehend in einer über ein Jahrtausend alten Form des hocharabischen vor. Deren Bedeutung können die meisten Muslime genauso fehlerfrei erfassen, wie der durchschnittliche Deutsche einen Text auf Althochdeutsch. Abhilfe schaffen Interpretationen und vor allem auch Übersetzungen. Das Problem: Viele Wörter lassen sich auf verschiedene Weise übersetzen/interpretieren. (bekanntes Beispiel: "Jihad". Für einige ein Schlachtruf, um tausende Unschuldiger abzumurksen. Für andere der tägliche, heilige Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund, der einen zu Sünden verleiten will)
Einige davon sind tatsächlich sehr friedfertig und lieb - andere Prediger nehmen den gleichen Originaltext und hetzen die Leute zum nächsten Flaggenbarbecue. Anhänger der etwas friedlicheren Fassung können also mit gutem Recht argumentieren, dass ihr Islam Taten wie 9/11 verdammt.
(ich weiß nicht, ob der Vergleich angemessen ist, aber man kann sich mal überlegen, was so alles unter dem Begriff "Nationalismus" praktiziert wird)



> Heißt das, Deiner Meinung gibt es keine "falsche" Religion, wohl aber eine "falsche" Auslegung einer prinzipiell nicht falsch sein könnenden Religion? Und kommt das nicht auf dasselbe raus?



Es gibt verschiedene Auslegungen und wenn ich meine bestimmte Aussage aus (m)einer Religion heraus begründen möchte, ist die eine oder die andere Auslegung besser geeignet.
Ich hab auch eine private Meinung, welche Auslegungen mal volkommen daneben, inakzeptabel und ein Wiederspruch in sich sind. (aber ich zitiere auch gerne Alexander Waughs Feststellung, dass der Gott des alten Testaments die Israeliten ziemlich beschissen hat, als ihr ihnen das Land von Milch und Honig versprach und sie dann Kanaan führte  )




> Stimmt. Und als Deutscher stehe ich da ja auch prinzipiell unter Generalverdacht. Das ist nicht schön, aber damit muß man sich leider abfinden.



Es geht nicht um Verdacht. Es geht um Schuld, denn ein Verdacht würde keine Maßnahmen und Einschränkungen rechtfertigen.
Und imho ist das definitiv etwas, womit man sich nicht abfinden sollte.



> Ich verstehe Dich an der Stelle nicht ganz. Du gibst doch zu, daß es ein eigentlich politischer Konflikt ist.



Jup. Es ist ein Konflikt, in dem es eigentlich um Land geht, in dem aber Leute aufgrund ihrer Religion getötet werden.



> Wobei das Beispiel Israel - Palästina ein wenig unglücklich gewählt ist. Sicherlich gibt es da große religiöse Spannungen, aber der eigentliche Grund ist die Landnahme Israels in den Golanhöhen, die aus geostrategischer Sicht für Israel absolut überlebenswichtig sind. Man kann natürlich darüber streiten, ob es so eine brilliante Idee war, dieses Land ausgerechnet an dieser Stelle gegen den Willen der arabischen Staaten aus dem Boden zu stampfen, aber was vergangen ist, können wir ja jetzt nicht mehr ungeschehen machen.



Entweder kennst du die Geschichte Israels nicht oder ich hab nicht klar gemacht, worum es mir geht.
Der Konflikt zwischen Israel und den Nachbarstaaten und vielfältige Ursachen, über die man diskutieren kann. Aber der Konflikt zwischen Israel und Palästina begann mit der Existenz Israles, dass rein zufällig die gleiche geographische Lage hatte...
Ein paar Vertreibungen und Scharmützel später war die Blutfehde perfekt.



> Wäre mir neu, daß es jetzt 51 US-Bundesstaaten gibt.



Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass die mitwählen dürfen.



> Wieviele davon pflegen denn einen "deutschen" Lebensstil (sofern sich der überhaupt definieren läßt)? Ich würde doch eher mal sagen, wir schauen, wieviele einen aufgeklärten mitteleuropäischen Lebensstil pflegen. Und die scheinen ganz ehrlich in der Minderheit zu sein.



Ich für meinen Teil würde ihn nicht definieren können.
Aber muss ich auch nicht. Da du Muslimen vorwirfst, quasi ausschließlich einen fremden/nicht-deutschen Lebensstil zu pflegen, musst du erstmal definieren, was du mit dem Vorwurf überhaupt meinst (ähnlich wie bei Minaretten, die alle "falsch" aussehen).
Und dann müsstest du idealerweise auch noch Statistiken vorlegen, die zeigen, dass deine Vorwürfe auf quasi alle Muslime und auf quasi keine nicht-Muslime zutreffen.



> Ich wüßte nicht, wo wir ihnen vorschreiben, daß sie Dieben keine Hände abhacken oder ihre Frauen nicht unter Metern von Stoff begraben sollen. Noch schreiben wir ihnen vor, daß überall Alkohol käuflich zu erwerben sein soll oder alle Schweinefleisch essen sollen. Wir schreiben ihnen auch nicht vor, daß sie zum Beispiel religiöse Minderheiten nicht benachteiligen sollen. Es kann schon sein, daß da mal Anregungen gemacht werden, aber Vorschriften sehen wohl ganz klar anders aus.



Nö, Menschenrechte setzen wir nicht durch. Wär ja langweilig.
Aber z.B. Handelsbeziehungen, Imporverbote, z.T. Produktionsverbote, Öffnung für Industriekonzerne,... Kurz: Wenn es um Geld oder Macht geht, dann gibt es des öfteren Druck von außen, bis hin zu Waffenlieferungen an Gegner oder direkte Unterstützung für Unterdrücker oder Putschisten. Oder auch mal den oder anderen (Golf)Krieg, der aus einer Lüge heraus begründet wird.
Findest du es nicht auch etwas verdächtig, dass die USA regelmäßig gegen Leute kämpfte, die sie früher unterstützt hat? Klingt das nach "in Ruhe lassen"?



> Da braucht es keinen Zündstoff im Bereich der globalen Beziehungen. Es reicht doch, wenn den Leuten suggeriert wird, dieser Zündstoff wäre vorhanden. Und das ist immer möglich.



Es ist aber so viel einfacher, die Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass die bösen bösen USA arme, unschuldige Leute im Irak zu Tode bomben, wenn die genau das tun. Lügner fliegen schnell auf. Aber wer gegen "den Westen" hetzen will, braucht keine Lügen. Er muss nur den zeitlichen und räumlichen Rahmen groß genug spannen und ein paar Vorgeschichten verschweigen (z.T. nicht mal das) und schon hat er hieb und stichfeste Argumente, warum der Rest der Welt böse ist und vernichtet gehört. Da muss nichts suggeriert werden. (sowas haben nur Bush&Bush nötig...)


----------



## taks (5. Dezember 2009)

Um der Disskusion mal einen anderen Wind zu geben und um von den ewigen Zitierereien weg zu kommen geb ich mal meine Meinung ab.

Ich wage zu behaupten dass der Volksentscheid nicht generell gegen die Minarette ist, sondern allgemein gegen Ausländer in der Schweiz.
Genauso würde meiner Meinung nach ein Volksentscheid der Schweiz wegen dem EU-Beitritt ausfallen.

Die Schweiz ist noch einer der wenigen europäischen Staaten welcher nicht (komplett) der EU unterworfen ist. Dazu kommt noch dass ein Volksentscheid möglich ist. Was bringt es wenn die Politiker etwas entscheiden was gegen den Willen des Volkes ist. (hat man in diesem Beispiel genau gesehen, Volk pro - Bundesrat Kontra)
Wobei man sagen muss dass mit angstmacherei das Volk beeinflusst werden kann.

Auch wenn der Erfolg mehrheitlich von der rechten Seite gefeiert wird, sympatisanten finden sich auch etliche in der Mitte und Links.


----------



## micha2 (5. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie macht es mir angst, wenn man hier die posts einiger leute so liest.
es zeigt auf wie unsere immer dümmlicher werdenden Mr. Methan-medien die menschen mit vorurteilen nur so zulullen.
das eigentlich schlimme an der sache ist, das die menschen immer feindseliger werden.
da wird ein opa in der u-bahn von einem türken zusammengeschlagen und mit keinem wort wird erwähnt, das gerade ein deutscher wieder nen packen klamotten für seinen laden von 1000 kleinen indischen kindern unter erbärmlichen bedingungen hat produzieren lassen.
da marschieren christliche missionare in typische islamistisch geprägte regionen außerhalb der türkei(gibt ja menschen, die mit islam nur türken und selbstmordattentäter in verbindung bringen können) und missionieren.
teilweise in instabilen regionen. alles ok. wird nirgens in unseren boulevardblättern erwähnt.
da wird das kölner minarett auf nem Foto größer dargestellt als der kölner dom. auch wenn es nur halb so groß ist, wie der turm des kölner doms.
aber die leute hinterfragen nicht. sie sehens ja mit eigenen augen in der Bild.

aktuelle umfrage bei AOL. Meinungen:
haben sie angst vor einer islamisierung der gesellschaft:

aktuell:

124000 sagen ja
30000 sagen nein

die 124000 kennen den opa

was gibt es denn gegen eine moschee mit minarett zu sagen?
es gibt in deutschland tausende von kirchen, deren glocken läuten.
das gehört einfach dazu.
mittlerweile gibt es aber auch hunderttausende von muslimen in deutschland.
warum sollen nicht auch die ihre "kirche" haben können.
relegionsfreiheit ist aus meiner sicht ein heiliges gut.
dazu gehören gebäude jeder relegion. viele von uns deutschen verwechseln aber relegion mit radikalen relegionsanhängern.
das sind aber minderheiten, welche zulauf erhalten, wenn die relegionsfreiheit beschnitten wird.
wir hören natürlich nichts in unseren wurstblättern von millionen friedlich betender muslime. wir hören nur vom selbstmordattentäter der durchaus auch muslime mit in den tod gerissen hat.
oder wir hören von dem türken, der seinen schwester umgebracht hat, weil sie nen deutschen freund hatte.
dummerweise merken viele dabei nicht, das sie geistig auf das gleiche geistige niveau fallen, wie diese schwesternmordene dumme türke.

gebt den muslimen ihre moscheen.
gebt den christen ihre kirchen

jeder relegion dazu noch den wohlstand der westlichen welten.

und die relegionen an sich werden zu immer kleineren minderheiten.

wir schauen gerne science fiction und pochen wie früher die kirche auf die "tradition"(für viele ein blick zurück/ das war schon immer so)
ich schaue lieber nach vorne.
Raumschiff Enterprise wär ne ganz gute zukunft.


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Dezember 2009)

Dann flieg mal nach  Istanbul zu Topkapi 

dann hörst du die Kirchen Glocken sportsfreund .

Das die Kirchen auch als Antik durschgehen ist auch klar,

Für die Geld müßen auch die kirchen selber bezahlen ,

(Restaurienen )


Wenn ein Moschee in europa gebaut wird dann bezahlen die leute auch selber .

Der Grund ist doch   die  minaretten verbot ,ist dazu da das man Angst hatt ,das angeblich europa von den Islamiersierung eines Tages beherscht wird daher.


Und ausserdem kann mal einer sagen wiso  in Europa kein Islamischen Land vertreten ist ,

2 ie Banken haben schon Angst wenn zb Türkei in die Eu reinkommt ,weil 
Banken in Türkei mehr als 3 Prozent Zinsen bezahlen.

du bekommst schon 7-8 pozent Zinsen auf dein geld und das ist da minumum ohne Risiko ,Staats Bank ,
bei Privat banken fängt es schon mit 10 prozent an 

Europa wird doch sowiso von den Großen Firmen regiert ,

Seien wir doch ehrlich die Deutschen Rentner  kaufen sich ne Wohnung
in Alanya ,dann verbringen die den restlichen leben da .


----------



## theLamer (6. Dezember 2009)

Meine simle Meinung zu allem:
"Baurecht und Religion trennen. Religion kann nicht Legitimation für alles mögliche sein, was ohne sie nicht vorgesehen wäre"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

Das Zwiegespräch zu allem, was einige für Hass im nahen und mittleren Osten sorgt, hat jetzt einen eigenen Thread erhalten.


----------



## coolwater (10. Dezember 2009)

das ist auch der grund warum es in dl. keine volksentscheide gibt. die politik steht jetzt nämlich vor dem problem das der entscheid bindent ist und muss ihn irgentwie unsetzen.leider haben die gener dieses entschlusses die möglichkeit vor dem europäischen gerichtshof zu klagen und die umsetzung dieses beschlusses zu verhhinern. die schweizer politiker dürften also zurzeit nicht gerade gutgelaunt sein.
sicher wird nicht die religion als ganzes verboten, aber die minarette sind nunmal teile der moscheen und die brauch man wieder um die religion richtig auszuüben. ist doch so als ob man den altar in einer kirche verbieten würde.
ich glaube das die schweizer vor dem muslimen angst haben. auch wweeil die religion für sie fremd ist.dazu kommen noch die ausländerfeindlichen und radikalen christen(es gibt nur einen gott! nieder mit den falschen gott)die ihren teil zu den ergebniss beigetragen haben.
man hört oft das christen im saudi-arabien keine kirchen bauen dürfen,warum also solten muslime in dl.mosceen bauen?ich find es ist total egal welche recht christen in saudi.haben.wir dind in europa und hier gilt z.b. der grundsatz der freien religionsausübung.

wir werden sehen wie dieser konflikt ausgehen wird.das verbot kann vom europäischen gerichtshof für menschenrechte gekippt werden.wenn es allerdings durchgesetzt wird weiß ich nicht was dann geschen wird.moslime und schweizer werden sich sicherlich nicht besseer verstehen . und die schweizer werden sicherlich ihre angst vor den islam nicht ablegen nur weil jetzt dieser eine beschluss durch ist.das könnte erst der anfang einer ganzen welle von verboten seien. und das werden sich die moslieme nicht ewig gefallen lassen.
ich bin gerade in der 10.klasse der realschule.in meiner ehtikgruppe sind alle auser mir muslime. z.z.vergleichen wir christentum und islam.es gibt soviele gemeinsamkeiten! beide religionen haben die gleichen propherten jesus mohmed kommen in beiden religionen vor!wenn die menschen sich besser mit den islam veren solche aktionen wie das in der schweiz überflüssig.es erinnert mich an das verbot vom killerspielen das oft von politikern gefordert wird.und warum?aus ANGST ,UNWISSENHEIT und leider auch aus POPULISMUS.jeder von uns sollte sich einmal vorstellen diese killerspiele würden aus den 3 gründen verboten-wie würdet ihr euch da fühlen?
genauso fühlen sich gerade die musline.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

coolwater schrieb:


> das ist auch der grund warum es in dl. keine volksentscheide gibt. die politik steht jetzt nämlich vor dem problem das der entscheid bindent ist und muss ihn irgentwie unsetzen.leider haben die gener dieses entschlusses die möglichkeit vor dem europäischen gerichtshof zu klagen und die umsetzung dieses beschlusses zu verhhinern. die schweizer politiker dürften also zurzeit nicht gerade gutgelaunt sein.



Auf Länderebene sind sie ja stellenweise erlaubt - mit ähnlich absurden Ergebnissen. Siehe Elbschlösschenbrücke, da hat der Wähler auch bewiesen, dass er nicht kapiert, was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## coolwater (10. Dezember 2009)

ja ,die masse ist dumm


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

Hab grad gefunden 

YouTube - Wer hats erfunden?

Lol


----------

